# This week on Halloween TV



## Cadaverino

*January 11–17*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

Monday, January 11

• *Haunted History*. "San Antonio". TV-G. HI, 3:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 7:15 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Things That Go Bang in the Night". SOAP, 11:00 a.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 4:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.

Tuesday, January 12

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 1:25 a.m.
• *M*A*S*H*. "Trick or Treatment". TV-PG. TVLAND, 4:00 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS 12:00 noon.

Wednesday, January 13

• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 4:30 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. TV-PG. WGNAME, 6:00 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. TMCXe, 8:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Lucedio: The Cursed Italian Monastery Dare". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.

Thursday, January 14

• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:00 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 11:30 a.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SHOe, 10:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:30 p.m.

Friday, January 15

• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NIK, 5:00 a.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NICK 2, 8:00 a.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 4:00 p.m.
• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TV-PG. TOON, 9:00 p.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-PG. LIFE, 10:30 p.m.
• *South Park*. "Spookyfish". TV-MA. WGNAME, 11:30 p.m.

Saturday, January 16

• *King of the Hill*. "Hilloween". TV-PG. TOON, 1:00 a.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NIK, 2:00 a.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NICK 2, 5:00 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Gypsies". SOAP, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 4:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV2, 11:00 p.m.

Sunday, January 17

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Gypsies". SOAP, 7:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 10:35 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV2, 9:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*January 18–24*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

Monday, January 18

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 4:00 a.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 7:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. BIO, 12:00 noon.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 1:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. BIO, 6:00 p.m.

Tuesday, January 19

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Halloween". TV-PG. SOAP, 4:00 p.m.

Wednesday, January 20

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Tales From the Darkside*. "Trick or Treat". Syfy, 12:00 noon.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGN, 4:00 p.m.
• *Gossip Girl*. "How to Succeed in Bassness". TV-14. The CW, 8:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "A House Possessed". TV-PG. Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

Thursday, January 21

• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 6:00 a.m.

Friday, January 22

• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 7:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 9:30 a.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 12:35 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 5:00 p.m.
• *The Roost*. SHOBe, 6:10 p.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. IFC, 11:00 p.m.

Saturday, January 23

• *Haunted History*. "San Antonio". TV-G. BIO, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. DISNEY, 8:00 p.m.
• *Haunted History*. "San Antonio". TV-G. BIO, 11:00 p.m.

Sunday, January 24

• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 9:30 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*January 25–31*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, January 25*

• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. HI, 8:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. HI, 2:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, January 26*

• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV2, 12:00 midnight.
• *Rocket Power*. "The Night Before; Violet's Violet". TV-Y. NTOON, 3:30 a.m.
• *Frasier*. "Tales From the Crypt". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TBS, 10:30 a.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. MTV2, 10:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, January 27*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. OXYGN, 8:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Charleville Castle Dare". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, January 28*

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 2:00 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TNCK, 4:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 9:10 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.

*Friday, January 29*

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 1:45 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "A Halloween Story". TNCK, 3:00 a.m.
• *Lilo & Stitch*. "Spooky". TV-Y. DISNEY, 4:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. OXYGN, 7:30 a.m.
• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TV-PG. TBS, 8:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. OXYGN, 1:00 p.m.
• *Glenn Martin, DDS*. "Night of the Living Dentist". TV-PG. COMEDY, 4:30 p.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 7:00 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, January 30*

*Sunday, January 31*

• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. HI, 9:00 a.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. HI, 2:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*February 1–7*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

Monday, February 1

• *Haunted History*. "New York". TV-G. HI, 3:00 a.m.
• *South Park*. "Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery". TV-MA. WGNAME, 11:30 p.m.

Tuesday, February 2

• *Cheers*. "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment". HALMRK, 1:30 a.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 1:30 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TV-14. TBS, 5:30 p.m.

Wednesday, February 3

• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 8:30 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. USA, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. TV-PG. "Lair of Wickedest Man in the World; La Purisima; In the Belly of the Beast; Cursed Italian Monastery". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

Thursday, February 4

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Gypsies". SOAP, 10:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TVLAND, 8:00 p.m.

Friday, February 5

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LOGO, 5:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 5:30 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LOGO, 8:00 p.m.

Saturday, February 6

• *Halloweentown* (1998). DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *Headless Horseman* (2007). Syfy, 10:00 a.m.
• *According to Jim*. "Unruly Spirits". TBS, 2:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. IFC, 10:30 p.m.

Sunday, February 7

• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. IFC, 3:20 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire*. ENCM, 6:40 a.m.
• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 4:00 p.m.
• *Underfist: Halloween Bash*. TOON, 4:30 p.m.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*TONIGHT, Friday, February 5*

* Ghost Whisper "Dead to Me" CBS, 8 ET/PT - 7C p.m. Ghosts and Ouija Board. (new 2010 episode). 


Sorry posting this late but just saw the preview on TV tonight and didn't see it on the list above.


----------



## Cadaverino

*February 8–14*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, February 8*

• *When Good Ghouls Go Bad*. TV-G. Syfy, 2:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 5:30 a.m.
• *That's Life*. "Boo!". TV-PG. UHD, 11:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, February 9*

• *Hope & Faith*. "Faith Scare-field". TV-PG. WE, 9:30 a.m.
• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, February 10*

• *South Park*. "Spookyfish". TV-MA. MTV, 1:30 a.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Cursed Italian Monastery Dare". TV-PG. Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, February 11*

*Friday, February 12*

• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "A Night to Dismember". TV-G. TBS, 10:30 a.m.
• *Living Single*. "I've Got You Under My Skin". TV-PG. OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 10:00 p.m.

*Saturday, February 13*

*Sunday, February 14*

• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*February 15–21*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, February 15*

• *Mediums: We See Dead People*. TV-PG. BIO, 7:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". TV-14. USA, 9:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 9:00 a.m.
• *Mediums: We See Dead People*. TV-PG. BIO, 1:00 p.m.
• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 2:00 p.m.
• *Food Network Challenge*. "Horror Cakes". FOOD, 6:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!" TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, February 16*

• *Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, February 17*

• *Art Mann Presents*. "Monsterish Bashes". HDNET, 2:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. OXYGN, 7:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. OXYGN, 11:00 a.m.
• *Happy Days*. "Fonzillectomy". FAMNET, 1:30 p.m.
• *Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 2:30 p.m.
• *Happy Days*. "Fonzillectomy". FAMNET, 7:30 p.m.
• *Gossip Girl*. "How to Succeed in Bassness". TV-14. The CW, 8:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Woodchester Mansion Dare". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, February 18*

• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TV-PG. TBS, 1:30 p.m.
• *Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". TV-PG. BET, 2:30 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 7:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, February 19*

• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 1:30 a.m.
• *Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". TV-PG. BET, 9:30 a.m.
• *Cheers*. "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment". TV-PG. WGNAME, 4:30 p.m.

*Saturday, February 20*

• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. HALMRK, 1:00 a.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:30 a.m.
• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Good Will Haunting". TV-G. TNCK, 4:30 a.m.

*Sunday, February 21*

• *Sabrina, the Teenage Witch*. "Good Will Haunting". TV-PG. TNCK, 3:30 a.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 5:30 p.m.


----------



## hllwnfan

first off. great posts. i read this every week. second i was wondering how you find out what is on? i do know there are a few movies that have not been posted on your lists and i have come across them on t.v.? just wondering no big deal.


----------



## Cadaverino

I get the listings from TV Guide's online database. Movies are listed if they relate directly to Halloween (there are dozens of horror movies on TV every week). Which movies are you thinking of?


----------



## hllwnfan

well tonight i came across one of the leprechaun movies and return of the living dead movies. i was just wondering, i thought it might have been a Halloween related only thing. thanks for the update.


----------



## Cadaverino

*February 22–28*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, February 22*

• * Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:30 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. ENCM, 5:10 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. ENCM, 1:30 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 4:00 p.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. WGNAME, 10:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, February 23*

• *NCIS*. "Code of Conduct". TV-14. CBS, 7:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, February 24*

• *South Park*. "Pink Eye". TV-MA. MTV, 7:00 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Contagion of Fear: Waverly Hills Sanatorium". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, February 25*

• *What I Like About You*. "Halloween". TV-PG. ABCFAM, 3:00 p.m.

*Friday February 26*

• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:30 a.m.
• *In-Laws*. "Halloween: Resurrection". TV-PG. UHD, 6:30 p.m.
• *KISS Live: The Ultimate Party*. VH1CL, 8:00 p.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISNEY, 9:30 p.m.
• *In-Laws*. "Halloween: Resurrection". TV-PG. UHD, 10:30 p.m.

*Saturday, February 27*

*Sunday, February 28*

• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). TV-PG. DISNEY, 2:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. TVLAND, 5:00 a.m.
• *Twitches* (2005). TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 1:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*March 1–7*

*Monday, March 1*

• *Hope & Faith*. "The Halloween Party". TV-PG. WE 9:00 a.m.
• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 11:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "A Safe and Sane Halloween". WGNAME, 3:30 p.m.
• *Bewitched*. "The Witches Are Out". TVLAND, 4:00 p.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TVLAND, 9:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, March 2*

• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TV-14. TNT, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Office*. "Employee Transfer". TV-PG. TBS, 8:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, March 3*

• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 12:00 p.m.
• *8 Simple Rules*. "Halloween". TV-PG. ABCFAM, 5:00 p.m.
• *My Name Is Earl*. "Little Bad Voodoo Brother". TV-14. TBS, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, March 4*

• *Charmed*. "All Halliwells' Eve". TV-PG. TNT, 8:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. ION, 9:00 p.m.

*Friday, March 5*

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 6:15 a.m.
• *The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect". TV-PG. TBS, 9:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 12:10 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.

*Saturday, March 6*

• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 2:00 p.m.

*Sunday, March 7*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 1:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 5:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". DISNEY, 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*March 8–14*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 8*

• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect". TV-PG. TBS, 8:00 a.m.

*Tuesday, March 9*

• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween Approximately". TV-PG. FX, 2:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, March 10*

• *Malcolm in the Middle*. "Halloween Approximately". TV-PG. FX, 6:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. OXYGN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. OXYGN, 12:30 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Goldfield Ghost Hunt". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, March 11*

• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 10:00 a.m.
• *What I Like About You*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TNCK, 9:30 p.m.

*Friday, March 12*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *What I Like About You*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TNCK, 12:30 p.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Trick or Treat". TV-G. TVLAND, 4:00 p.m.

*Saturday, March 13*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 5:30 a.m.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Fearless". SOAP, 10:00 a.m.
• *Best of Art Mann Presents*. "The Wildest Holiday Celebrations". HDNET, 9:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:00 p.m.
• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.

*Sunday, March 14*

• *Best of Art Mann Presents*. "The Wildest Holiday Celebrations". HDNET, 12:00 midnight.
• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "Fearless". SOAP, 5:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STARZ, 7:10 a.m.
• *When Good Ghouls Go Bad* (2001). TV-G. Syfy, 7:30 a.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). Rated PG. HALMRK, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. Syfy, 1:30 p.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). Rated PG. HALMRK, 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*March 15–21*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 15*

• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 3:50 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:00 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "Halloween? Halloween!". TBS, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 11:40 a.m.
• *Haunting Sarah* (2005). TV-14. LMN, 5:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 7:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, March 16*

• *Married...With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 5:30 a.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 5:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, March 17*

• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 12:00 midnight.
• *Clifford the Big Red Dog*. "Come Back, Mac; Boo!". Create, 10:00 a.m.

*Thursday, March 18*

• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 4:00 p.m.
• *8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter*. "Trick-or-..." ABCFAM, 5:00 p.m.

*Friday, March 19*

• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 5:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, March 20*

• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 1:00 a.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "The Witches Are Out". TVLAND, 12:00 noon.

*Sunday, March 21*

• *Home Improvement*. "Bewitched". TV-PG. TVLAND, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SPK, 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*March 22–28*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 22*

*Tuesday, March 23*

• *America's Funniest Home Videos	*. WGNAME, 7:00 a.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 5:00 p.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TVLAND, 8:00 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 10:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, March 24*

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 1:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 5:30 a.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "Boo! Humbug". TV-PG. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TBS, 12:00 noon.
• *Married...With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. COMEDY, 4:00 p.m.
• *6teen*. "Boo, Dude". TOON, 5:30 p.m.
• *Invader ZIM*. "Halloween Spectacular of Spooky Doom". NTOON, 8:00 p.m.

*Thursday, March 25*

• *Backstory*. "Halloween". AMC, 4:02 a.m.
• *Houdini: Unlocking the Mystery*. HIST, 7:00 a.m.
• *Houdini: Unlocking the Mystery*. HIST, 1:00 p.m.

*Friday, March 26*

• *According to Jim*. "Dress to Kill Me". TV-PG. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. OXYGN, 2:00 p.m.
• *HDNet Fights: Freak Show — Halloween Special*. HDNET, 3:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". TV-14. USA, 7:00 p.m.

*Saturday, March 27*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. TVLAND, 2:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:35 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. TVLAND, 6:00 a.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 9:30 a.m.
• *Invader ZIM*. "Halloween Spectacular of Spooky Doom". NTOON, 11:00 a.m.
• *Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". BET, 11:30 a.m.
• *Secret Life of Vampires*. TV-PG. BIO, 1:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 1:50 p.m.
• *Haunted History*. "New York". BIO, 6:00 p.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 8:40 p.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SPK, 9:00 p.m.

*Sunday, March 28*

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 8:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "Trick or Treat". TVLAND, 1:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". NTOON, 3:00 p.m.
• *KISS Live: The Ultimate Party*. VH1CL, 11:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*March 29 – April 4*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, March 29*

• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. WGNAME, 8:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, March 30*

• *Angel*. "Life of the Party". TV-14. TNT, 6:00 a.m.
• *Supernatural*. "It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester". TV-14. TNT, 9:00 a.m.

*Wednesday, March 31*

• *Art Mann Presents*. "Monsterish Bashes". HDNET, 2:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 2:05 a.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NIK, 3:00 a.m.
• *Family Matters*. "Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone". TV-G. NICK 2, 6:00 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 8:50 a.m.
• *The Little Vampire* (2000). Rated PG. STZK, 5:20 p.m.

*Thursday, April 1*

• *Hope & Faith*. "Faith Scare-field". TV-PG. WE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Halloween* (2007). Rated R. SPK, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, April 2*

• *Boston Legal*. "Witches of Mass Destruction". TV-PG. TVLAND, 4:00 a.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. USA, 5:00 p.m.

*Saturday, April 3*

• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 6:00 a.m.

*Sunday, April 4*


----------



## Cadaverino

*April 5–11*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 5*

• *That's Life*. "Boo!". TV-PG. UHD, 11:00 a.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 p.m.
• *That's Life*. "Boo!". TV-PG. UHD, 4:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 5:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). TV-PG. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 11:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, April 6*

• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 1:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 8:15 a.m.
• *Halloweentown* (1998). TV-PG. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". TV-G. DISNEY, 12:35 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 2:45 p.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). TV-PG. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 9:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Halloween". TV-14. TBS, 9:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, April 7*

• *M*A*S*H*. "Trick or Treatment". TV-PG. TVLAND, 3:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. OXYGN, 8:30 a.m.
• *Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge* (2001). TV-PG. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. OXYGN, 12:30 p.m.
• *Bones*. "Mummy in the Maze". TV-14. TNT, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). TV-G. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.

*Thursday, April 8*

• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Hex and the Single Guy". TBS, 9:00 a.m.
• *Halloweentown High* (2004). TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "A Safe and Sane Halloween". TV-G. TVLAND, 4:00 p.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). TV-G. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Fear, Itself". TV-14. LOGO, 9:00 p.m.

*Friday, April 9*

• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 9:45 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TBS, 10:30 a.m.
• *Return to Halloweentown* (2006). TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 5:45 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 11:00 p.m.

*Saturday, April 10*

• *Rocket Power*. "The Night Before; Violet's Violet". TV-Y. NTOON, 2:00 a.m.

*Sunday, April 11*


----------



## Cadaverino

*April 12–18*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 12*

• *Home Improvement*. "The Haunting of Taylor House". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 8:05 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 4:15 p.m.
• *Twitches* (2005). TV-G. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, April 13*

• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". TV-PG. LIFE, 8:30 a.m.
• *Twitches* (2005). TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Twitches Too* (2007). TV-G. DISNEY, 7:00 p.m.

*Wednesday, April 14*

• *Twitches Too* (2007). TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 a.m.
• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISNEY, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, April 15*

• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 10:00 a.m.
• *Real Housewives of New York City*. "Unfashionably Late". TV-14. BRAVO, 12:00 noon.
• *The Office*. "Koi Pond". TV-PG. NBC, 7:00 p.m.
• *Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers* (1988). Rated R. AMC, 10:00 p.m.

*Friday, April 16*

• *Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers* (1989). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 5:30 a.m.
• *Bewitched*. "To Trick or Treat or Not to Trick or Treat". WGNAME, 3:30 p.m.
• *Bernie Mac Show*. "Night of Terror". TV-PG. FX, 3:30 p.m.
• *King of Queens*. "Ticker Treat". TV-PG. TBS, 4:00 p.m.

*Saturday, April 17*

• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TV-G. TVLAND, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 6:00 p.m.

*Sunday, April 18*

• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. TVLAND, 1:30 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. TVLAND, 6:30 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 8:30 a.m.
• *Scary Movie* (2000). Rated R. COMEDY, 2:30 p.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 4:15 p.m.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. WGNAME, 6:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*April 19–25*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 19*

• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 10:00 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LOGO, 10:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, April 20*

• *Hope & Faith*. "The Halloween Party". TV-PG. WE, 9:30 a.m.

*Wednesday, April 21*

*Thursday, April 22*

• *Cheers*. "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment". TV-PG. HALMRK, 2:30 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Crazy for You". TV-G. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 2:45 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 6:30 p.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. IFC, 6:45 p.m.

*Friday, April 23*

• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. IFC, 2:00 a.m.
• *Greensburg*. "The Future is Now". TV-PG. GREEN, 8:00 a.m.
• *Greensburg*. "The Future is Now". TV-PG. GREEN, 2:00 p.m.
• *The Office*. "Employee Transfer". TV-PG. TBS, 5:30 p.m.

*Saturday, April 24*

• *Headless Horseman* (2007). Rated R. Syfy, 12:00 noon.
• *Bewitched*. "To Trick or Treat or Not to Trick or Treat". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:00 p.m.
• *Jamie Foxx Show*. "Kiss & Tell". TV-PG. BET, 3:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 3:30 p.m.

*Sunday, April 25*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". TV-PG. TVLAND, 5:00 a.m.
• *When Good Ghouls Go Bad* (2001). TV-G. Syfy, 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*April 26 – May 2*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, April 26*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". TV-PG. TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, April 27*

• *Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:30 a.m.

*Wednesday, April 28*

• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 5:10 a.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 6:30 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOBe, 2:35 p.m.
• *America's Funniest Home Videos*. "AFHV: Halloweenies". TV-PG. WGNAME, 6:00 p.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 10:30 p.m.
• *Scariest Places on Earth*. "Return to Magnolia Lane". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, April 29*

• *Beverly Hills, 90210*. "'80s Night". TV-PG. SOAP, 10:00 a.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 4:00 p.m.

*Friday, April 30*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGN, 9:30 a.m.
• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 11:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:30 p.m.

*Saturday, May 1*

• *Tales From the Darkside*. "Halloween Candy". Syfy, 4:30 a.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). Rated PG. HALMRK, 10:00 a.m.
• *Hocus Pocus* (1993). Rated PG. HALMRK, 6:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. WGNAME, 7:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Witch Hunt". TV-PG. USA, 8:00 p.m.
• *Halloween: Resurrection* (2002). Rated R. WGNAME, 11:00 p.m.

*Sunday, May 2*

• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TV-PG. TVLAND, 6:30 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*May 3–9*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 3*

• *Roseanne*. "Satan, Darling". TVLAND, 12:00 midnight.
• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TVLAND, 7:30 p.m.

*Tuesday, May 4*

• *Cosby Show*. "Halloween". TV-G. TVLAND, 12:30 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 5:30 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 9:00 a.m.
• *Hannah Montana*. "Torn Between Two Hannahs". DISNEY, 6:30 p.m.
• *Haunting Sarah* (2005). TV-14. LMN, 9:00 p.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". DISXD, 9:30 p.m.

*Wednesday, May 5*

• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". DISNEY, 10:00 p.m.

*Thursday, May 6*

• *Frasier*. "Halloween". TV-PG. LIFE, 9:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "BOO!". TV-PG. OXYGN, 1:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.

*Friday, May 7*

• *7th Heaven*. "Halloween". TV-G. HALMRK, 2:00 p.m.

*Saturday, May 8*

• *Giada at Home*. "Sugar Rush". FOOD, 12:00 noon.

*Sunday, May 9*


----------



## Cadaverino

*May 10–16*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 10*

• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 3:00 a.m.
• *CSI: Miami*. "Curse of the Coffin". TV-14. A&E, 9:00 a.m.
• *Halloween* (1978). Rated R. AMC, 12:30 p.m.
• *CSI: Miami*. "Curse of the Coffin". TV-14. A&E, 3:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, May 11*

• *Little People, Big World Lost Episodes*. "Halloween Harvest ...". TV-G. TLC, 5:30 a.m.

*Wednesday, May 12*

• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 10:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 4:25 p.m.
• *Ghost Hunters*. "Best of the Stanley Hotel". TV-PG. Syfy, 6:00 p.m.
• *Scare Tactics*. "Channeling the Dead". Syfy, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, May 13*

• *HDNet Fights: Freak Show — Halloween Special*. HDNET, 3:00 p.m.

*Friday, May 14*

• *HDNet Fights: Freak Show — Halloween Special*. HDNET, 3:30 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 1)". TV-PG. TBS, 8:00 a.m.
• *Fresh Prince of Bel-Air*. "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect (Part 2)". TV-PG. TBS, 8:30 a.m.
• *Las Vegas*. "When Life Gives You Lemon Bars". TV-14. TNT, 11:00 a.m.

*Saturday, May 15*

• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. TVLAND, 1:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. TVLAND, 5:00 a.m.
• *Dark Prince: The True Story of Dracula*. TV-14. Syfy, 8:00 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 8:30 a.m.

*Sunday, May 16*

• *Houdini: Unlocking the Mystery*. TV-PG. HI, 7:00 a.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "All the Way". TV-14. LOGO, 12:00 noon.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 2:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*May 17–23*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 17*

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "All the Way". TV-14. LOGO, 5:00 p.m.
• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "All the Way". TV-14. LOGO, 10:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, May 18*

• *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. "All the Way". TV-14. LOGO, 2:00 a.m.

*Wednesday, May 19*

• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". TV-14. USA, 5:00 p.m.
• *South Park*. "Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery". TV-MA. WGNAME, 11:00 p.m.
• *NCIS*. "Murder 2.0". TV-14. USA, 11:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, May 20*

• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TVLAND, 2:00 a.m.
• *Home Improvement*. "Let Them Eat Cake". TV-G. TBS, 11:00 a.m.
• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 7:35 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween V". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:00 p.m.
• *Scrubs*. "My Big Brother". TV-14. WGNAME, 10:30 p.m.

*Friday, May 21*

• *The Nightmare Before Christmas* (1993). Rated PG. Syfy, 12:30 a.m.
• *The Suite Life of Zack & Cody*. "Ghost of 613". TV-G. DISXD, 6:00 a.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 5:30 p.m.

*Saturday, May 22*

*Sunday, May 23*

• *Married...With Children*. "Take My Wife, Please". TV-PG. TBS, 3:30 a.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*May 24–30*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 24*

• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". OXYGN, 7:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down". OXYGN, 11:00 a.m.
• *That's Life*. "Boo!" TV-PG. UHD, 12:00 noon.
• *Bewitched*. "Trick or Treat". TVLAND, 4:30 p.m.
• *That's Life*. "Boo!" TV-PG. UHD, 5:00 p.m.

*Tuesday, May 25*

• *The Roost* (2005). SHOXe, 6:05 p.m.

*Wednesday, May 26*

• *Supernatural*. "It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester". TV-14. TNT, 9:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:00 p.m.

*Thursday, May 27*

• *Art Mann Presents*. "Monsterish Bashes". HDNET, 2:00 a.m.
• *Reba*. "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas". TV-PG. LIFE, 7:00 a.m.
• *Everybody Loves Raymond*. "Halloween Candy". TVLAND, 9:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Skeleton in the Closet". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:00 p.m.
• *My Name Is Earl*. "Little Bad Voodoo Brother". TV-14. TBS, 11:30 p.m.

*Friday, May 28*

• *South Park*. "Pink Eye". TV-MA. WGNAME, 3:30 a.m.
• *Just Shoot Me*. "The Mask". TBS, 10:00 a.m.	
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Trick or Treat". OXYGN, 3:00 p.m.
• *Medium*. "Bite Me". TV-14. CBS, 8:00 p.m.

*Saturday, May 29*

• *Everybody Hates Chris*. "Everybody Hates Halloween". TV-PG. BET, 9:00 a.m.
• *Haunted Houses*. TV-PG. BIO, 2:00 p.m.

*Sunday, May 30*

• *Little House on the Prairie*. "The Monster of Walnut Grove". HALMRK, 5:00 a.m.
• *6teen*. "Boo, Dude". TV-PG. TOON, 3:30 p.m.


----------



## Cadaverino

*May 31–June 6*

All times are Central. Some channels have different East/West feeds. Check your local program guide.

*Monday, May 31*

• *Proud Family*. "A Hero for Halloween". TV-G. CNTRC, 7:30 a.m.

*Tuesday, June 1*

• *According to Jim*. "Unruly Spirits". TV-PG. TBS, 11:30 a.m.
• *Kid vs. Kat*. "Beware the Were-Coop; Trick or Threat". TV-Y7. DISXD, 12:00 noon.

*Wednesday, June 2*

• *The Office*. "Halloween". TV-14. TBS, 4:30 p.m.

*Thursday, June 3*

• *Will & Grace*. "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". TV-14. LIFE, 10:00 a.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. OXYGN, 10:00 a.m.
• *Yes, Dear*. "Halloween". TV-PG. TBS, 12:30 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween IV". TV-PG. OXYGN, 2:30 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 6:00 p.m.
• *Wizards of Waverly Place*. "Halloween". TV-G. DISNEY, 10:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. TVLAND, 11:30 p.m.

*Friday, June 4*

• *Bewitched*. "Twitch or Treat". TV-G. TVLAND, 4:00 p.m.
• *Roseanne*. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". TV-PG. TVLAND, 10:30 p.m.

*Saturday, June 5*

• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TVLAND, 1:30 a.m.

*Sunday, June 6*

• *Home Improvement*. "I Was a Teenage Taylor". TV-G. TBS, 6:30 a.m.
• *Avatar: The Last Airbender*. "The Puppetmaster". TV-Y7. NTOON, 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey Im off for the summer, anything good coming up in July? *


----------



## murtisha

No July update?


----------



## WeirdRob

Cadaverino has not been on since the end of May. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Hope all is well and your taking sometime off. We miss you Cadaverino.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I miss his posts too. I use to do a TV listing years ago for a totally different interest group and it is a lot of work to compile. Hopefully Cadaverino is on vacation and enjoying himself.

I caught an rerun late-night episode on our local ABC channel the other day of a halloween episode of Boston Legal called "Trick or Treat" (2006 I think). It was pretty good. I have only caught a few of their shows. It's definitely one for this list. Thought I would mention the title in case it reairs in your area any time soon.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have never seen any of their espoides. Have you seen any of the Halloween espoides of Rosanne? I love watching them. Walmart is getting in a dvd of all of the Halloween espoides on it. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## daryl_the_disturbed

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I have never seen any of their espoides. Have you seen any of the Halloween espoides of Rosanne? I love watching them. Walmart is getting in a dvd of all of the Halloween espoides on it. I can't wait to get it.


That's something I've _gotta_ have.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, July 27
Supernatural - It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester TNT 10:00am 


Wed, July 28
Home Improvement - The Haunting of Taylor House TVLAND Wed,Jul 28 2:30am 

Scariest Places on Earth - Secret Mummies of Italy; Village of th... Syfy 8:00am 

Scariest Places on Earth - Poltergeist House; White Witch of Rose... Syfy 9:00am 

Scariest Places on Earth - Cemetery of the Angry Undead; Senator'... Syfy 10:00am 

Scariest Places on Earth - A House Possessed; Haunted Irish Castl... Syfy 11:00am 

Scariest Places on Earth - Charleville Castle Dare Syfy 12:00pm 

Scariest Places on Earth - Lair of Wickedest Man in the World; La... Syfy 1:00pm 

Scariest Places on Earth - Cursed Italian Monastery Dare Syfy 2:00pm 

Scariest Places on Earth - Woodchester Mansion Dare Syfy 3:00pm 

Halloween IFC 9:45pm


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dang it I don't get Syfy.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Aug 2

CSI: Miami - Curse of the Coffin A&E 5:00pm 


Extreme Sweets FOOD 8:00pm 


Tue, Aug 3

Extreme Sweets FOOD 3:00am 


Roseanne - Halloween V TVLAND 3:30am 



Wed, Aug 4

Roseanne - Halloween V TVLAND 2:30am 


M*A*S*H - Trick or Treatment TVLAND 5:00am 


Scary Movie COMEDY 3:00pm 


Thu, Aug 5

Suite Life of Zack & Cody - Ghost of 613 DISNEY 2:00am 


Scary Movie COMEDY 11:00am 


NCIS - Witch Hunt ION 10:00pm 


Fri, Aug 6

Home Improvement - The Haunting of Taylor House TBS 12:00pm 


Mon, Aug 9

Beverly Hills, 90210 - Things That Go Bang in the Night SOAP 12:00pm 


Beverly Hills, 90210 - Things That Go Bang in the Night SOAP 5:00pm


Tue, Aug 10

Will & Grace - Boo! Humbug LIFE 8:00am 


Bernie Mac Show - Night of Terror FX 3:00pm 


NCIS - Code of Conduct CBS 8:00pm 


The Office - Halloween TBS 10:30pm 


Wed, Aug 11

Bernie Mac Show - Night of Terror FX 2:00pm


----------



## October 31st

subscribing!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri,Aug 13

Roseanne - BOO! OXYGN 11:30am 



Sat,Aug 14

Home Improvement - Crazy for You TVLAND 3:30am 


Tales From the Darkside - Trick or Treat Syfy 5:30am 


Roseanne - Skeleton in the Closet TVLAND 6:00am 


Everybody Loves Raymond - Halloween Candy TBS 4:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Aug 16

Roseanne - BOO! OXYGN 228 Mon, 12:00pm 

Roseanne - BOO! OXYGN 228 Mon, 3:00pm


----------



## Specterkev

Thanks for doing these in his place  I hope he is ok.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Aug 17

Home Improvement - Crazy for You TBS 33 11:30am 

Everybody Loves Raymond - Halloween Candy KCOP 13 4:30pm 

Everybody Loves Raymond - Halloween Candy KCOPHD 713 4:30pm 


Wed, Aug 18

Wizards of Waverly Place - Halloween DISNEY 67 7:00pm 


Sun, Aug 22

Wonder Pets! - Save the Black Kitten!; Save the Yak, the Pig and the D... NicJr 110 10:00am 

Freaks and Geeks - Tricks and Treats IFC 125 1:30pm 

Your welcome. These are Tv Guide's listings for Halloween. 
Strange Cadaverino is MIA it's almost Halloween season.


----------



## adam

Thought I would let people know..

"The Good Witch' and "The Good Witch's Garden" are both airing twice August 29th on Hallmark Channel. The premiere of the 3rd movie "The Good Witch's Gift," is supposed to air in November.


----------



## MinnieCo

I really enjoy those movies. I had no idea they were making a third movie!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Aug 23

Roseanne - Trick or Treat OXYGN 228 2:30pm 

Roseanne - Trick or Treat OXYGN 228 6:30pm 


Thu,Aug 26

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - Hex and the Single Guy TBS 33 9:00am 


Walker, Texas Ranger - The Children of Halloween SPK 53 11:00am 


Outdoor Decor Featuring Halloween HSN 12 11:00pm 


Fri,Aug 27

Roseanne - Halloween: The Final Chapter TVLAND 76 12:30am 

Halloween II iN6 806 4:30am


----------



## HazelHawthorne

I was so excited that this thread was still active! I haven't been on here in a million years, but this is my favorite. Thanks for keeping it up in Cadaverino's absence!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Cadaverino Where are you?

These are PT/ET - TV Guide's National Halloween search listings

Fri, Aug 27

Roseanne - Halloween: The Final Chapter TVLAND 8:30pm & 11:30pm 


Sat, Aug 28

Bones - Mummy in the Maze WGNAME 3:00pm 


Sun, Aug 29

Halloween SPIKE 12:00am 


Mon, Aug 30

The Scream Team DISNEY 2:30am 


Reba - The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas LIFE 7:00pm 


Wed, Sep 1

Cheers - Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment HALMRK 2:00am 


Angel - Life of the Party TNT 7:00am 


Tales From the Darkside - Halloween Candy Syfy 12:00pm 


Fri, Sep 3

Roseanne - Trick or Treat OXYGN 9:00am 


The Nightmare Before Christmas Syfy 9:30am 


Reba - The Ghost and Mrs. Hart LIFE 7:00pm 


Sat, Sep 4

Everybody Loves Raymond - Halloween Candy TVLAND 9:30pm


Sun, Sep 5

Scary Movie COMEDY 1:00am 

Scary Movie COMEDY 7:00pm 


Mon, Sep 6

That '70s Show - Halloween FX 1:30am 


Bones - Mummy in the Maze TNT 4:00pm 


Tue, Sep 7

Wizards of Waverly Place - Halloween DISNEY 4:30pm 


Wed, Sep 8

Home Improvement - Let Them Eat Cake TBS 12:00pm 

Fri, Sep 10 

The Haunting TCM 3:00pm


----------



## October 31st

Sun, Aug 29

Home Improvement - Borland Ambition TVLAND 3:30am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Sep 12
Goblin Syfy 9:00pm 


Tue, Sep 14
America Haunts TRAVEL 1:00pm 

Bones - Mummy in the Maze TNT 7:00pm 


Thu, Sep 16
Cosby Show - Halloween TVLAND 2:00am 


Fri, Sep 17
My Name Is Earl - Little Bad Voodoo Brother TBS 12:00am 

Freaks and Geeks - Tricks and Treats IFC 1:15pm 

NCIS - Murder 2.0 USA 7:00pm 

Roseanne - BOO! TVLAND 11:00pm 


Sat, Sep 18
Roseanne - Trick or Treat TVLAND 12:00am 

Roseanne - BOO! TVLAND 6:00am 

Roseanne - Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down OXYGN 9:00am 


Tue, Sep 21
Medium - Bite Me LIFE 1:30am 

America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 1:00pm 

Scary Movie COMEDY 3:00pm 

Reba - The Ghost and Mrs.Hart LIFE 5:00pm 

America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 8:00pm


----------



## lowdwnrob

Glad I checked this out. I have been waiting for America Haunts 2. I have all the rest on my DVR. Thanks for taking the time to update this.


----------



## 2E151

Wonder if TCM is going to play any of the classic Universal monster movies this year. I don't know if it's some kind of licensing issue, but you rarely if ever catch classic horror movies on there. 

They do play Mark of the Vampire (1935) though, and it catches the classic Halloween ambiance perfectly. A must watch in my house every year!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

*TCM October Schedule for Halloween*

EST

Oct. 1
8:00 PM The Horror of Dracula
9:30 PM The Brides of Dracula
11:00 PM Dracula, Prince of Darkness
12:45 AM Dracula Has Risen From His Grave
2:30 AM Psychomania
4:00 AM Daughters of Satan

Oct. 3
12:00 PM Wait Until Dark

Oct. 5
8:00 PM Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde

Oct. 7
8:00 PM Forbidden Planet
10:00 PM Alien


Oct. 8
8:00 PM The Plague of the Zombies
9:45 PM The Devil's Bride
11:30 PM The Reptile
1:15 AM The Gorgon
2:45 AM Let's Kill Uncle

Oct. 9
2:00 PM The Thing From Another World

Oct. 10
1:15 Lon Chaney: A Thousand Faces (documentary)

Oct. 15
8:00 PM The Mummy
9:45 PM The Curse of the Mummy's Tomb
11:15 PM The Mummy's Shroud
1:00 AM Blood from the Mummy's Tomb

Oct. 17
12:30 PM Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers
12:00 AM The Hunchback of Notre Dame

Oct. 22
8:00 PM X: The Unknown
9:30 PM Five Million Years To Earth
11:15 PM These Are The Damned
2:30 AM The Boogens
4:15 AM Night of the Lepus

Oct. 24
12:00 AM Nosferatu (1922)
2:00 AM Vampyr (Amazing silent horror film!)
3:30 AM Return of the Vampire
4:45 AM Count Yorga, Vampire

Oct. 28
8:00 PM Dead of Night
12:15 AM Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane
2:00 AM The Other

Oct. 29 
6:00 AM Doctor X
7:30 AM The Mystery of the Wax Museum
9:00 AM The Vampire Bat
10:15 AM The Ape
11:30 AM Isle of the Dead (Great underseen Karloff performance)
1:00 PM The Corpse Vanishes
2:15 PM The Devil Bat
3:30 PM White Zombie
4:45 PM I Walked With a Zombie
6:00 PM Curse of the Demon
8:00 PM The Curse of Frankenstein
9:30 PM The Revenge of Frankenstein
11:15 PM Frankenstein Created Woman
1:00 AM Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed!
2:45 AM Carnival Magic
4:30 AM Beserk!

Oct. 30
6:15 AM The Devil Commands
7:30 AM The Ghoul
9:15 AM The Walking Dead
10:30 AM The Bowery Boys Meet The Monsters
11:45 AM Homicidal
1:30 PM 13 Ghosts
3:00 PM The Tingler
4:30 PM Mr. Sardonicus
6:15 PM Strait Jacket
8:00 PM The Hunchback of Notre Dame
10:15 PM Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
12:45 AM Mad Love
2:00 AM Cat People
3:30 AM Martin Scorsese Presents, Val Lewton: The Man In The Shadows (documentary)
5:00 AM The Leopard Man

HALLOWEEN
6:15 AM Freaks
7:45 AM Mark of the Vampire
9:00 AM The Devil Doll
10:30 AM The Terror
12:15 PM A Bucket of Blood (Hysterical horror-comedy)
1:30 PM Tower of London
3:00 PM The Raven
4:30 PM The Mad Magician 
6:15 PM House of Wax
8:00 PM House on Haunted Hill
9:30 PM The Haunting
11:30 PM Poltergeist
1:30 AM The Phantom of the Opera
3:15 AM A Quiet Place in the Country


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Sept. 13 (Mon) - Martha Stewart moves to Hallmark Channel today*

Heads up for those who enjoy Martha Stewart's halloween themed projects aired during her shows. All of her programming has moved to the HALLMARK CHANNEL beginning today, Monday, Sept 13. In my area the Season 6 premiere show airs at 2pm PT today and then repeats the following day on Tuesday at 1pm PT. 

So looks like _new show_ at 2pm PT/_repeat at_ 1pm PT following day. I haven't scene her schedule yet for what segments will air on what day and hope by signing up for her TV newsletter I'll get that info in advance.


----------



## Lone Haunter

The Martha Stewart halloween special will be on October 10, 2010 on the Hallmark Channel. I've heard it's a brand new show for this year, not a re-run.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the info Lone Haunter. I try to save her halloween specials. In the past during the month of October she also would have daily or somewhat daily segments that were on Halloween projects. I hope that tradition continues and we can find out in advance what will be shown.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thank you Paul Melniczek, Ghost of Spookie and Lone Haunter.


----------



## Resurrected

America Haunts was on tv today on The Travel Channel...I think it is on again on Sept. 25th at 6pm central time and America Haunts 2 in on the 21st at 3pm central time. Sorry if this has already been posted...


----------



## Paul Melniczek

*SyFy October Viewing*

The Syfy Channel is doing the 31 Days of Halloween. 

October 1st:

09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dark Prince: The True Story Of Dracula
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Wes Craven Presents: Dracula 3: Legacy
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Perfect Creature
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Rise: Blood Hunter
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Bloodrayne Deliverance

October 2nd:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Venom
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Mortuary
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dominion: Prequel To The Exorcist
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Shallow Ground
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Hallowed Ground
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Children Of The Corn
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Graves
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Flu Bird Horror

October 3rd:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Perkins 14
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Broken
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Butterfly Effect 3: Revelations
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Seamstress
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Clive Barker's Book Of Blood
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dread 
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Pumpkin Karver
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Reeds
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Swamp Devil

October 4th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dying Breed
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Insatiable

October 5th:


October 6th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: From Within
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Hellhounds
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Abominable
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Sasquatch Mountain
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Savage Planet
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Yeti

October 7th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: 
Stir Of Echoes: The Homecoming
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Snakehead Terror
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Frankenfish
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Hybrid
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Pterodactyl
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Bone Eater

October 8th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Legion Of The Dead
08:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Frankenstein Reborn
10:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dead Men Walking
12:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Darklight
02:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Clive Barker's Book Of Blood
04:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Seamstress
06:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Children Of The Corn

October 9th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Mansquito
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Skeleton Man
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Descent, The
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Never Cry Werewolf
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: War Wolves
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Thor: Hammer Of The Gods
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Lake Placid 3
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Monsterwolf
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Monster Ark

October 10th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Monsterwolf
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Rock Monster
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dead Like Me (2008)
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Skeleton Key
02:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Beneath Still Waters
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: 100 Feet
06:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Silent Hill
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Cold Creek Manor
11:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Book Of Shadows: Blair Witch 2

October 11th:

01:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Dunwich Horror
03:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Beowulf (1999)
08:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: In The Mouth Of Madness
10:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Skeleton Key
12:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Children Of The Corn
02:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Silent Hill
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Cold Creek Manor

October 12th:

09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Sand Serpents
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Maneater
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Grizzly Rage
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Blood Monkey
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Ogre

October 13th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Stephen King's Riding The Bullet
08:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: In The Spiders Web
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Black Swarm
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Ice Spiders
02:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Infestation
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Arachnophobia

October 14th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Hive

October 15th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Joshua
08:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Dark Relic
10:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Grendel
12:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Beowulf (1999)
02:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Cerberus
04:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Chupacabra: Dark Seas
06:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Carny

October 16th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Rise: Blood Hunter
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Return Of The Living Dead: Necropolis
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Return Of The Living Dead: Rave To The Grave
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Splinter
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Hitcher
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Vacancy 2: The First Cut
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Final
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Kill Theory
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Graves

October 17th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: House Of The Dead 2
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Bloodrayne Deliverance
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Shaft
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Death Tunnel
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Intermedio
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Ghost Voyage
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Ghost Town
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Cursed
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Teh Ferryman
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Reeds

October 18th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: They Wait
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Haunted Prison
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Ghouls
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Leprechaun 4: In Space
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Leprechaun 3
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Leprechaun 2
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Leprechaun

October 19th:

09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Bitten
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dracula 3000: Infinite Darkness
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: My Name Is Bruce
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Jack Brooks Monster Slayer
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Odysseus: Voyage To The Underworld

October 20th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Death Valley: The Revenge Of Bloody Bill
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Bats: Human Harvest
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Kaw
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Rise Of The Gargoyles
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Reign Of The Gargoyles
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Splinter

October 21st:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Bloodsuckers
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Vipers
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Mega Snake
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Snake King
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Anacondas: Trail Of Blood
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Anaconda 3

October 22nd:

12:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Final
02:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Furnace
04:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Descent
08:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: I Am Omega
10:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dagon
12:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Descent
02:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Pumpkinhead: Ashes To Ashes
04:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Pumpkinhead: Blood Feud
06:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Pumpkin Karver, The

October 23rd:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Headless Horseman
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Lockjaw: Rise Of The Kulev Serpent
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Open Graves
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Joyride 2: Dead Ahead
02:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw II
06:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw III
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw IV
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Kill Theory

October 24th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Autopsy
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Slaughter
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Boogeyman (2005)
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Boogeyman 2
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Midnight Meat Train
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Timber Falls
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Grudge 3
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Identity
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Reaping
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Rapture

October 25th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Dread
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Bram Stoker's Way Of The Vampire
08:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Dunwich Horror
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Joyride 2: Dead Ahead
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Grudge 3
02:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw II
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw III

October 26th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Reign Of The Gargoyles
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Sometimes They Come Back Again
11:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Sometimes They Come Back... For More
01:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Boogeyman (2005)
03:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Boogeyman 2
05:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Stephen King's The Tommyknockers - Part 1
07:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Stephen King's The Tommyknockers - Part 2

October 27th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Stephen King's The Tommyknockers - Part 1
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Stephen King's The Tommyknockers - Part 2

October 28th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Pumpkinhead: Ashes To Ashes
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Pumpkinhead: Blood Feud
10:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Saw IV

October 29th:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Midnight Meat Train
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Wes Craven Presents: Dracula 3: Legacy
09:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: 100 Feet
11:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Cursed
01:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Timber Falls
03:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
05:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Silent Hill

October 30th:

03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Night Of The Living Dead
09:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Mimic 3 Sentinel
10:30 AM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: The Beast Of Bray Road
12:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Dog Soldiers
02:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Ginger Snaps Unleashed
04:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning
06:30 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Underworld
09:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Red: Werewolf Hunter
11:00 PM 31 Days Of Halloween Movie: Skinwalkers

October 31st:

01:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Red: Werewolf Hunter
03:00 AM 31 Days Of Halloween: Syfy Original Movie: Cerberus
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM Ghost Hunters Marathon
07:00 PM Ghost Hunters Live!


----------



## Mr. Scratch

2E151 said:


> Wonder if TCM is going to play any of the classic Universal monster movies this year. I don't know if it's some kind of licensing issue, but you rarely if ever catch classic horror movies on there.
> 
> They do play Mark of the Vampire (1935) though, and it catches the classic Halloween ambiance perfectly. A must watch in my house every year!


I'm a big fan of Mark Of The Vampire. I posted the trailer for it in the Horror section, it includes footage cut from the film.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

Paul Melniczek said:


> EST
> 
> Oct. 1
> 8:00 PM The Horror of Dracula
> 9:30 PM The Brides of Dracula
> 11:00 PM Dracula, Prince of Darkness
> 12:45 AM Dracula Has Risen From His Grave
> 2:30 AM Psychomania
> 4:00 AM Daughters of Satan
> 
> Oct. 3
> 12:00 PM Wait Until Dark
> 
> Oct. 5
> 8:00 PM Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
> 
> Oct. 7
> 8:00 PM Forbidden Planet
> 10:00 PM Alien
> 
> 
> Oct. 8
> 8:00 PM The Plague of the Zombies
> 9:45 PM The Devil's Bride
> 11:30 PM The Reptile
> 1:15 AM The Gorgon
> 2:45 AM Let's Kill Uncle
> 
> Oct. 9
> 2:00 PM The Thing From Another World
> 
> Oct. 10
> 1:15 Lon Chaney: A Thousand Faces (documentary)
> 
> Oct. 15
> 8:00 PM The Mummy
> 9:45 PM The Curse of the Mummy's Tomb
> 11:15 PM The Mummy's Shroud
> 1:00 AM Blood from the Mummy's Tomb
> 
> Oct. 17
> 12:30 PM Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers
> 12:00 AM The Hunchback of Notre Dame
> 
> Oct. 22
> 8:00 PM X: The Unknown
> 9:30 PM Five Million Years To Earth
> 11:15 PM These Are The Damned
> 2:30 AM The Boogens
> 4:15 AM Night of the Lepus
> 
> Oct. 24
> 12:00 AM Nosferatu (1922)
> 2:00 AM Vampyr (Amazing silent horror film!)
> 3:30 AM Return of the Vampire
> 4:45 AM Count Yorga, Vampire
> 
> Oct. 28
> 8:00 PM Dead of Night
> 12:15 AM Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane
> 2:00 AM The Other
> 
> Oct. 29
> 6:00 AM Doctor X
> 7:30 AM The Mystery of the Wax Museum
> 9:00 AM The Vampire Bat
> 10:15 AM The Ape
> 11:30 AM Isle of the Dead (Great underseen Karloff performance)
> 1:00 PM The Corpse Vanishes
> 2:15 PM The Devil Bat
> 3:30 PM White Zombie
> 4:45 PM I Walked With a Zombie
> 6:00 PM Curse of the Demon
> 8:00 PM The Curse of Frankenstein
> 9:30 PM The Revenge of Frankenstein
> 11:15 PM Frankenstein Created Woman
> 1:00 AM Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed!
> 2:45 AM Carnival Magic
> 4:30 AM Beserk!
> 
> Oct. 30
> 6:15 AM The Devil Commands
> 7:30 AM The Ghoul
> 9:15 AM The Walking Dead
> 10:30 AM The Bowery Boys Meet The Monsters
> 11:45 AM Homicidal
> 1:30 PM 13 Ghosts
> 3:00 PM The Tingler
> 4:30 PM Mr. Sardonicus
> 6:15 PM Strait Jacket
> 8:00 PM The Hunchback of Notre Dame
> 10:15 PM Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?
> 12:45 AM Mad Love
> 2:00 AM Cat People
> 3:30 AM Martin Scorsese Presents, Val Lewton: The Man In The Shadows (documentary)
> 5:00 AM The Leopard Man
> 
> HALLOWEEN
> 6:15 AM Freaks
> 7:45 AM Mark of the Vampire
> 9:00 AM The Devil Doll
> 10:30 AM The Terror
> 12:15 PM A Bucket of Blood (Hysterical horror-comedy)
> 1:30 PM Tower of London
> 3:00 PM The Raven
> 4:30 PM The Mad Magician
> 6:15 PM House of Wax
> 8:00 PM House on Haunted Hill
> 9:30 PM The Haunting
> 11:30 PM Poltergeist
> 1:30 AM The Phantom of the Opera
> 3:15 AM A Quiet Place in the Country


On the 12th TCM is also playing I Love A Mystery, The Devil's Mask, and The Unknown. Though not straight horror they would be of interest to classic horror fans. 

Kind of pulpy, crime-horror. Fun stuff and not on DVD as of now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thursday, Sept 16 thru Saturday, Sept 18


HSN started their Haunted House Presents Grandin Road halloween shopping special today. Here's a link to the next showings. Different products are highlighted during each show with some being repeated.

Check out the HSN thread for more info and forum comments.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Paul M. for the super listing of network halloween programming specials. Some really good movies in there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*HSN Halloween Shopping / September*

Thurs, Sept 30 

on HSN -- Martha Stewart Crafts. Check the HSN website for times in your area.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tues, Sep 21
Medium - Bite Me LIFE 1:30am 

America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 1:00pm 

Scary Movie COMEDY 3:00pm 

Reba - The Ghost and Mrs.Hart LIFE 5:00pm 


America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 8:00pm 


America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 11:00pm 


Wed, Sep 22
Supernatural - It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester TNT 10:00am 


Thu, Sep 23
Beverly Hills, 90210 - Fearless SOAP 4:00pm 


Extreme Sweets FOOD 8:00pm 


Fri, Sep 24
Extreme Sweets FOOD 3:00am 


Roseanne - Halloween IV OXYGN 10:00am 


According to Jim - Unruly Spirits TBS 1:00pm 


Sat, Sep 25
America Haunts TRAVEL 7:00pm 


Scary Movie E! 8:00pm 


Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 8:00pm 


America Haunts TRAVEL 11:00pm 


Sun, Sep 26
Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 12:00am 


Scary Movie E! 5:00pm 


Tue, Sep 28
Home Improvement - I Was a Teenage Taylor TVLAND 2:30am 


Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 8:00pm 


Wed, Sep 29
Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 3:00am 


The Nightmare Before Christmas Syfy 8:00am 


Dharma & Greg - A Closet Full of Hell WGNAME 7:30pm 


Thu, Sep 30 
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect TBS 11:00am 


NCIS - Witch Hunt USA 10:00pm 


Fri, Oct 1
Roseanne - Skeleton in the Closet TVLAND 12:30am 


Dark Prince: The True Story of Dracula Syfy 9:30am 


Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect TBS 10:00am 


Halloween II SHOe 10:00pm 


Roseanne - Skeleton in the Closet TVLAND 11:00pm 


Sat, Oct 2
America Haunts TRAVEL 8:00pm 


America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL 11:00pm 


America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL Sun,Oct 3 2:00am 


Sun, Oct 3
America Haunts TRAVEL 3:00am 


Secret Life of Vampires BIO 2:00pm 


Halloween II SHO2e 10:05pm 


Mon, Oct 4
The Scream Team DISNEY 2:30am


----------



## Halloweenfan

^How do you find all these Halloween movies / specials? Is there some kind of tv listing you use that you can find Horror / Halloween things?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I don't know how others do it but we have DirecTV and you can do searches using it's software which then compares it to their programming guide. I create keywords such as Halloween, holiday, etc., save my search as a WishList and then when I was looking for holiday shows would simply go to my Wishlist and chose the search I wanted to perform.

BTW DirecTV also can do searches by category such as Horror or comedy, etc.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Oh, okay I didn't know that. I thought you knew a way with like tvguide.com listings, and you could search that way.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

HalloweenFan. I go to tvguide.com listings type in Halloween. I also have DirecTv satellite. Paul Melniczek is doing a great job with posting horror, Thanks again.


----------



## adam

Thanks for keeping us updated!!

I do the same, I also list everything under my tv guide on my website. 

I also heard Elviras new movie Macabre will be on THIS! Tv (check their website).

It's on this saturday at 12AM under "Night of the living dead" or so it seems. Its been unconfirmed as of yet.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks Adam.


----------



## Halloweenfan

I haven't found Goosebumps on Cartoon Network yet so I don't know if it's going to be on that channel, but I have found that on Discovery Kids channel which is supposed to renamed the Hub is going to have a R.L. Stine series which is supposed to be similar to Goosebumps. It's called R.L. Stine Haunting Hour. It's ironic it's called the Haunting Hour when it's only a 1/2 hour. 

It's supposed to start Oct 10th. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.L._Stine's_The_Haunting_Hour I can't wait to watch this!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's some more Halloween shopping from HSN (taken from their program guide):


OCTOBER

Mon, Oct 4 -- Halloween Treats featuring David's Cookies -- 3am ET, 12am PT

Tues, Oct 5 -- HSN Today incl. Halloween Treats featuring David's Cookies -- 6am - 8am/ET, 3am - 5am PT

Mon, Oct 11 -- Haunted House -- 4am- 6am ET, 1am - 3am PT


----------



## Nega Knight

Halloweenfan said:


> I haven't found Goosebumps on Cartoon Network yet so I don't know if it's going to be on that channel, but I have found that on Discovery Kids channel which is supposed to renamed the Hub is going to have a R.L. Stine series which is supposed to be similar to Goosebumps. It's called R.L. Stine Haunting Hour. It's ironic it's called the Haunting Hour when it's only a 1/2 hour.
> 
> It's supposed to start Oct 10th. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.L._Stine's_The_Haunting_Hour I can't wait to watch this!


Hm, I wonder if it has anything to do with the movie called "The Haunting Hour" Don't Think About It" which came out a few years ago. R.L. Stine was involved in that one, too. It's been on my regular Halloween rotation the past couple of years. Pretty decent movie for something that was direct to DVD and made for tweens.


----------



## Specterkev

Elvira's movie macabre is BACK!

go here for list of times and channels... and it';s just not on THIS! for those who do not have This!



http://www.elvira.com/about/movie_macabre.html


----------



## Halloweenfan

Starting in October, they are having the show Tales from the Darkside on syfy channel which used to be sci-fi channel. This seems like a horor type of show to me.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

I Love Tales from the Darkside and the creepy theme song. 
Elvira, Night of the living dead will be on Saturday at midnight. I have DirecTv. 
It's on KDOC channel 56.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Beginning Mon, Sept 27 -- 10a/9C* Hallmark Channel

Martha Stewart Show on Hallmark Channel -- Monday she kicks off her daily Countdown to Halloween shows (featuring halloween themed projects) that lead up to Halloween. Monday's episode also features Chef Nick Anderer if you are looking through your tv guides and comparing show descriptions. I know Hallmark Channel is also showing repeats of previous years' shows too so it might get confusing if you see a listing and don't realize this. 


*(Check your local listings--my DirecTV gets the new 2010 season episodes in the afternoon at 2pmPT and the previous day's episode reairs at 1pmPT the next day.)


----------



## Halloweenfan

October 23rd on AMC, they are going to have Frankenstein and Dracula original movies. On October 24th on AMC, they are going to have Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman, and the Wolfman original movies.

And holy cow, AMC is going to have a lot more Friday the 13th movies they didn't air before (like Manhattan, Jason Lives, A New Beginning). Because Cujo had a reference in the Buried Alive (1990) movie I just watched, I have to mention that it will be on, on the 24th of October.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Does anybody know when The Haunted History of Halloween will be airing on the History Channel? Their TV schedule (online) only seems to go to the next two weeks...I love that show; it's become a tradition in my family.


----------



## Specterkev

Halloweenfan said:


> Starting in October, they are having the show Tales from the Darkside on syfy channel which used to be sci-fi channel. This seems like a horor type of show to me.



it's still been on syfy on weekends and they show marathons from timeto time


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

CaliforniaMelanie I searched for The Haunted History of Halloween. I didn't find it. They may show it later this month. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Halloween*

Just got an email from the Hallmark Channel about their halloween programming. Here's a link to that section of their website. Too many programs to try listing right now since I'm heading out to dinner.

http://www.hallmarkchannel.com/countdown_to_halloween/home


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 4
Living Single - Trick or Trust OXYGN 10:30am 

Roseanne - Satan, Darling OXYGN 2:00pm 

Scare Tactics - Channeling the Dead Syfy 3:30pm 

Halloweentown DISNEY 8:00pm 

Halloween: H20 FX 11:30pm


Tue, Oct 5 
Imagination Movers - A Monster Problem DISNEY 1:30pm 

America Haunts TRAVEL 6:00pm 

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY 8:00pm 

The Office - Koi Pond TBS 8:00pm


Wed, Oct 6
Halloween II SHOe 12:00am 

Today NEW NBC 10:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Mickey's Treat DISNEY 12:00pm 

NewsRadio - Halloween REELZ 12:30pm 

Halloweentown High DISNEY 8:00pm 

Scary Movie E! 8:00pm 


Thu, Oct 7
Married...With Children - Take My Wife, Please TBS 5:00am 

Scary Movie E! 2:00pm 

Return to Halloweentown DISNEY 8:00pm 


Fri, Oct 8
Scrubs - My Big Brother COMEDY 6:30pm 


Sat, Oct 9
Halloween II SHO2e 12:30am 

3rd Rock from the Sun - Scaredy Dick REELZ 7:30pm 

Scary Movie E! 8:00pm 

Scary Movie E! 10:00pm 


America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 11:00pm 


Sun, Oct 10
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 2:00am 

Little Einsteins - Little Einsteins Halloween DISNEY 4:30am 

Imagination Movers - A Monster Problem DISNEY 6:30am 

Tricking and Treating With Martha Stewart NEW HALMRK 9:00pm 


Mon, Oct 11
Under Wraps DISNEY 2:30am 

Scooby-Doo Halloween CARTOON 6:30pm 

Scare Tactics - Channeling the Dead Syfy 7:00pm

Tue, Oct 12 
Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers FX 12:00am 

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers FX 8:00am 

Malcolm in the Middle - Halloween FX 2:30pm 


America Haunts 4 TRAVEL 4:00pm 

America Haunts 3 TRAVEL 5:00pm 

America Haunts 2 TRAVEL 6:00pm 


Wed, Oct 13
Roseanne - Halloween: The Final Chapter TVLAND 12:30am 

Home Improvement - A Night to Dismember TVLAND 2:30am 

NUMB3RS - Dreamland TNT 5:00am 

Malcolm in the Middle - Halloween FX 7:30am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Mickey's Treat DISNEY 8:00am 

The Scream Team DISXD 5:00pm 

The Little Vampire DISNEY 8:00pm 

NCIS - Code of Conduct USA 9:00pm 

Roseanne - Halloween: The Final Chapter TVLAND 11:00pm


----------



## ElevenXFrost

I know in my area on Disney Channel, Halloweentown will be on Oct. 4th at 8pm.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Wow, thanks for all the work you did gathering that info, Wicked Vampyre. Outstanding!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Starting Sun, 10/3, Extreme Pumpkin Carving*

If you are interested in extreme pumpkin carving, the Food Network's "Challenge" program will air an episode entitled "Outrageous Pumpkins 2". The first showing is this Sunday, at 8pm ET/PT* _(*depends on your provider so double check times in your area, if you get Food Network thru DirecTV it must be on a west coast feed here because the hours are off by 3 hours, see below, so 5pm for DirecTV viewers)_. 


Here's the link to the Food Network Website's Outrageous Pumpkins 2 Challenge. 



_NOTE DIRECTV VIEWERS: I live on the West Coast and have DirecTV. The Pacific times are off by 3 hours (5pm not 8pm, Midnight not 3am). DirectTV also shows it reairing on 10/6 at Midnight, and 10/9 at 3pm._


Caught the tailend of the show tonight and my personal favorite of the Third Round "masterpiece" pumpkin was the Medusa with the moving snakes. Outstanding and really scary looking. Nice work though by all competitors.

You won't be sorry if you tune into this and may want to record it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*October -- Ghoul Britannia on BBC America*

I'm watching _Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street_ (2007, with Johnny Depp) on BBC America and noticed during a commercial break that they advertised the show was part of Ghoul Britannia on BBC America. Went on their website as a result, and the month of October is dedicated to the cinema's scariest, most vile monsters. Check it out.

BTW my *DirecTV guide* indicates that Sweeny Todd will reair on BBCA on Thurs., 10/7 at both 6pm PT and at 8:30 pm PT. It runs 2 hours 30 minutes with commercials.


----------



## Halloweendweeb

Does anybody know if Cartoon Network or any other outlet will show Goosebomps this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thurs., 10/7

CSI "Blood Moon" - Werewolves vs. Vampires @ 9pm ET/PT


----------



## Spats

Still hoping for a showing of "The Halloween Tree"...


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

I hear that Spats! I seem to miss the Halloween Tree every year!


----------



## RedSonja

anyone know when Charlie Brown is airing?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thurs., Oct 7 
Cheers "House of Horrors with Formal Dining and Used Brick" (1986), HALLMARK CHANNEL (cable Pacific feed) @ 1:30am

Carla buys a house above an old Cemetary.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here are a few shows that I noticed. I'm on Pacific Time and these shows were based on a cable provider. Always check listed times ahead of time for your provider and feed in your time zone as they may vary from mine.


Sat., Oct 16
Halloween Block Party, 2010 Special, HGTV Pacific feed, 8pm (PT cable) 1 hr.


Sun., Oct. 17
Halloween Fright House: Secrets Revealed, 2010. How to special, DIY 4pm (PT cable), 1 hr.

Halloween's Most Extreme, 2007 special, TRAVEL CHANNEL Pacific Feed, 9pm (PT cable), 1 hr.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Is Discovery or Travel doing new installments this year of America Haunts or Scariest Attractions ?


----------



## Shadowbat

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Is Discovery or Travel doing new installments this year of America Haunts or Scariest Attractions ?


I wish they would. Theyve been showing the same one for a couple years now. They just aired them both again about a week and a half ago.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Isn't America Haunts up to about 4 episodes now ? ..and America's Scariest is up to 3.. ?


----------



## Shadowbat

If they are, I keep seeing the same one then.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Martha Stewart 1hr Halloween Special premiers tonight*

Just a reminder that the one hour Martha Stewart special with Brendan Fraser will premiere tonight on the Hallmark Channel, 9pm ET/8 CT. (Check you local guide for times in your area, may change based on provider and feed). 

Tricking n Treating with Martha Stewart

The set looks great.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 16 
Halloween Block Party 2010 HGTV 8:00pm 

Halloween II SHOe 9:00pm 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 TRAVEL 11:00pm 


Sun, Oct 17 
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 TRAVEL 2:00am 

Halloween Block Party 2010 HGTV 3:00am 

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed DIY 7:00pm 

Food Network Challenge - Horror Cakes FOOD 8:00pm 

Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 9:00pm 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 10:00pm 


Mon, Oct 18 
Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 12:00am 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 1:00am 

Food Network Challenge - Horror Cakes FOOD 3:00am 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular CARTOON 5:30pm 


Tue, Oct 19 
Tales From the Darkside - The Cutty Black Sow Syfy 8:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Mickey's Treat DISNEY 12:00pm 

Melissa & Joey - A Fright in the Attic ABCFAM 8:00pm 

Under Wraps DISNEY 8:00pm 

Food Network Challenge - Horror Cakes FOOD 8:00pm 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 10:00pm 

Parenthood - Orange Alert NBC 10:00pm 


Wed,Oct 20
Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 1:00am 

Food Network Challenge - Horror Cakes FOOD 3:00am 

Clifford the Big Red Dog - Come Back, Mac; Boo! PBS 6:30am 

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw CARTOON 5:30pm 

Melissa & Joey - A Fright in the Attic ABCFAM 6:00pm 

Twitches DISNEY 8:00pm 

Hocus Pocus ABCFAM Wed,Oct 20 9:00pm 


Thu, Oct 21  
Backstory - Halloween AMC 9:00am 

Roseanne - Halloween V OXYGN 3:30pm 

America's Funniest Home Videos ABCFAM 7:00pm 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy CARTOON 7:00pm 

Twitches Too DISNEY 8:00pm 


Fri, Oct 22  
Halloween II SHOe 12:30am 

Quick Fix Meals with Robin Miller - Quick Fix Halloween FOOD 10:00am 

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee - Sweet and Spooky Hal... FOOD 2:00pm 

That '70s Show - Halloween ABCFAM 4:00pm 

That '70s Show - Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die ABCFAM 4:30pm 

Paula's Home Cooking - Halloween at Home FOOD 6:00pm 

That '70s Show - Halloween ABCFAM 7:00pm 

That '70s Show - Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die ABCFAM 7:30pm 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 8:00pm 

Sat, Oct 23
Roseanne - Satan, Darling TVLAND 12:30am 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 3:00am 

Headless Horseman Syfy 3:00am

Roseanne - Satan, Darling TVLAND 6:30am 

The Little Vampire ABCFAM 11:00am 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 3:00pm 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular CARTOON 5:00pm 

Food Network Challenge - Horror Cakes FOOD 6:00pm 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 7:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

RedSonja Nothing within the next 14 days on The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown.


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

did QVC ever air a Halloween show?


----------



## Specterkev

scareviewzombies.com said:


> did QVC ever air a Halloween show?


i saw nothing.. my brother and I where like... way to drop the ball QVC


----------



## Specterkev

http://abc.go.com/shows/its-the-great-pumpkin-charlie-brown


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sat, Oct 23
"Growing the Big One" (movie, 2010 with Shannon Doherty, about winning a pumpkin growing contest) HALLMARK 9/8c*

*check provider and times in your area


----------



## Holyhabanero

Anyone know if _The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad _will be on this season?


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

Specterkev said:


> i saw nothing.. my brother and I where like... way to drop the ball QVC


I know HSN had their show weird Halloween sales are up and QVC isnt doing a show? strange


----------



## jrox

QVC, like almost all retailers, is fixated on Christmas decor and have been since July.


----------



## Darthmunky

For those who live in Canada, *The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror II* is airing tonight on the Comedy Network at 9:00!

I wish there was someone somewhere who was making like an excel sheet or some form of organized graph of all the Halloween specials coming on this year. I found one last year but I have no idea how I came across it.


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

Darthmunky said:


> For those who live in Canada, *The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror II* is airing tonight on the Comedy Network at 9:00!
> 
> I wish there was someone somewhere who was making like an excel sheet or some form of organized graph of all the Halloween specials coming on this year. I found one last year but I have no idea how I came across it.


i love those treehouse of horror specials i have a couple on dvd


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 23
Kid in a Candy Store -Tricked Out Treats FOOD 231 6:00pm 

Unwrapped -Halloween Sweets FOOD 231 7:00pm 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL 277 8:00pm 

Kid in a Candy Store -Tricked Out Treats FOOD 231 9:00pm 

Unwrapped -Halloween Sweets FOOD 231 10:00pm 

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect ABCFAM 311 10:00pm 

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect ABCFAM 311 10:30pm 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL 277 11:00pm 

Twitches Too DISNEY 290 11:30pm 


Sun, Oct 24
Twitches Too DISNEY 291 2:30am 

Semi-Homemade Halloween with Sandra Lee FOOD 231 4:00am 

Giada at Home -Sugar Rush FOOD 231 5:30am 

Barefoot Contessa -Halloween for Grownups FOOD 231 7:00am 

Guy's Big Bite -Guy's Goulish Goulash FOOD 231 8:00am 

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee -Renaissance Hallo. FOOD 231 8:30am 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 296 10:00am 

Unwrapped -Halloween Sweets FOOD 231 11:00am 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 296 11:00am 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 297 1:00pm 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 297 2:00pm 

Scare Tactics -Channeling the Dead CHILL 257 4:00pm 

Trick or Treat ABCFAM 311 4:45pm 

Secret Life Of -Halloween COOK 232 5:00pm 

Halloween Block Party 2010 HGTV 229 6:00pm 

Halloweentown DISNEY 290 6:00pm 

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror I KTTV 11 6:30pm 

Halloween Block Party 2010 HGTV 229 9:00pm 

Secret Life Of -Halloween COOK 232 9:00pm 

Scare Tactics -Channeling the Dead CHILL 257 9:00pm 

Halloweentown DISNEY 291 9:00pm 


Mon, Oct 25 
Witch Crafts- Home Decorating DIY 230 5:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse- Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 5:30am 

Melissa & Joey- A Fright in the Attic ABCFAM 311 6:00am 

Roseanne- Halloween IV OXYGN 251 8:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse- Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 9:30am 

Semi-Homemade Halloween with Sandra Lee FOOD 231 11:00am 

Guy's Big Bite- Guy's Goulish Goulash FOOD 231 12:00pm 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - Mickey's Treat DISNEY 291 12:30pm 

Giada at Home - Halloween FOOD 231 1:30pm 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 296 2:30pm 

Kid in a Candy Store - Tricked Out Treats FOOD 231 5:00pm 

Haunting Sarah LMN 253 5:00pm 

Halloween AMC 254 5:00pm 

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY 290 5:00pm 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 297 5:30pm 

Halloween SPK 241 6:00pm 

South Park -Spookyfish COMEDY 249 6:00pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 6:00pm 

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror II KTTV 11 6:30pm 

Halloween II AMC 254 7:00pm 

Walker, Texas Ranger- The Children of Halloween SLEUTH 308 7:00pm 

America's Funniest Home Videos ABCFAM 311 7:00pm 

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror V KTTV 11 7:30pm 

Chuck -Chuck Versus the Aisle of Terror KNBC 4 8:00pm 

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY 291 8:00pm 

Halloween: Resurrection FX 248 8:30pm 

Haunting Sarah LMN 253 9:00pm 

That '70s Show - Halloween TNCK 303 9:00pm 

Halloween AMC 254 9:15pm 

That '70s Show - Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 9:30pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 10:00pm 

George Lopez- Halloween Cheer KCAL 9 11:00pm 


Tue, Oct 26 
Kid in a Candy Store- Tricked Out Treats FOOD 231 12:00am 

Witch Crafts- Costumes DIY 230 5:00am 

Halloween: Resurrection FX 248 5:00am 

Friday the 13th- Helloween CHILL 257 7:00am 

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee- Renaissance Hallowee. FOOD 231 11:00am 

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw TOON 296 2:30pm 

Halloween II AMC 254 3:00pm 

Melissa & Joey - A Fright in the Attic ABCFAM 311 4:30pm 

Halloween III: Season of the Witch AMC 254 5:00pm 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 5:00pm 

Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern- Halloween Special TRAVEL 277 5:00pm 

Halloweentown High DISNEY 290 5:00pm 

The Office - Halloween TBS 247 5:30pm 

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw TOON 297 5:30pm 

The Simpsons- Treehouse of Horror III KTTV 11 6:30pm 

The Office- Employee Transfer TBS 247 6:30pm 

Halloween 4:The Return of Michael Myers AMC 254 7:15pm 

The Simpsons- Treehouse of Horror VI KTTV 11 7:30pm 

Glee- The Rocky Horror Glee Show KTTV 11 8:00pm 

Halloweentown High DISNEY 291 8:00pm 

That '70s Show- Halloween TNCK 303 8:00pm 

That '70s Show- Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 8:30pm 

Raising Hope- Happy Halloween/Family Secrets KTTV 11 9:01pm 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 9:01pm 

Halloween III:Season of the Witch AMC 254 9:15pm 

Living Single- Trick or Trust TVONE 328 10:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wed, Oct 27
Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern- Halloween Special TRAVEL 277 12:00am 

Home Improvement- Bewitched TVLAND 304 12:00am 

Witch Crafts- Trick or Treat DIY 230 5:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch- A Halloween Story ABCFAM 311 5:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch- A River of Candy Corn Runs Through.. ABCFAM 311 5:30am 

Tricking and Treating With Martha Stewart HALMRK 312 7:00am 

America's Funniest Home Videos KCOP 13 11:00am 

Tricking and Treating With Martha Stewart HALMRK 312 11:00am 

Bernie Mac Show - Night of Terror FX 248 12:30pm 

Malcolm in the Middle- Halloween Approximately FX 248 1:00pm 

Malcolm in the Middle_ Halloween FX 248 1:30pm 

Barefoot Contessa- Halloween for Grownups FOOD 231 2:00pm 

Halloween 4:The Return of Michael Myers AMC 254 3:00pm 

Halloween 5:The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC 254 5:00pm 

Return to Halloweentown DISNEY 290 5:00pm 

Ugly Americans- Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 7:30pm 

The Middle- Halloween KABC 7 8:00pm 

Return to Halloweentown DISNEY 291 8:00pm 

Halloween II SHOCe 548 8:00pm 

Better With You- Better With Halloween KABC 7 8:30pm

Modern Family- Halloween KABC 7 9:00pm 

The Simpsons- Treehouse of Horror XI KTTV 11 9:00pm 

That '70s Show- Halloween TNCK 303 9:00pm 

Ugly Americans- Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 9:30pm 

That '70s Show- Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 9:30pm 

Ugly Americans- Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 11:30pm 

What I Like About You - Halloween TNCK 303 11:30pm



Thu, Oct 28
America's Funniest Home Videos WGNAMER 307 2:00am 

Malcolm in the Middle- Halloween Approximately FX 248 4:00am 

Malcolm in the Middle- Halloween FX 248 4:30am 

Witch Crafts - Fall Harvest DIY 230 5:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch- Good Will Haunting ABCFAM 311 5:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch- Episode LXXXI- The Phantom Menace ABCFAM 311 5:30am 

Halloween Unmasked NGC 276 10:00am 

Tricking and Treating With Martha Stewart HALMRK 312 10:00am 

America's Funniest Home Videos- AFHV: Halloweenies KCOP 13 11:00am 

What I Like About You- Halloween TNCK 303 11:30am 

Bewitched- A Safe and Sane Halloween WGNAMER 307 1:30pm 

30-Minute Meals - Quicker Treats FOOD 231 3:30pm 

Iron Chef- Battle Pumpkin COOK 232 4:00pm 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 296 4:00pm 

Good Eats- All Hallows Eats FOOD 231 5:30pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 6:00pm 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -Halloween LOGO 272 6:00pm 

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -Who Got Dee Pregnant FX 248 7:00pm 

Ugly Americans -Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 7:00pm 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -Fear, Itself LOGO 272 7:00pm 

Happy Days -Haunted HUB 294 7:00pm 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 297 7:00pm 

Scared Shrekless KNBC 4 8:00pm 

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown KABC 7 8:00pm 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 231 8:00pm 

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -Who Got Dee Pregnant FX 248 8:00pm 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -All the Way LOGO 272 8:00pm 

That '70s Show -Halloween TNCK 303 8:00pm 

Halloween II SHO2e 547 8:00pm 

Community -Epidemiology W KNBC 4 8:30pm 

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 8:30pm 

The Office -Costume Contest KNBC 4 9:00pm 

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -Who Got Dee Pregnant FX 248 10:00pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 10:00pm 

Chopped - Fright Bites FOOD 231 11:00pm 



Fri, Oct 29 
Good Eats -All Hallows Eats FOOD 231 12:30am 

Happy Days -Haunted HUB 294 1:00am 

America's Funniest Home Videos -AFHV: Halloweenies WGNAMER 307 2:00am 

Witch Crafts -Halloween Spirits DIY 230 5:00am 

Will & Grace -Boo! Humbug LIFE 252 5:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 5:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch -Halloween Scene ABCFAM 311 5:00am

Will & Grace -It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown LIFE 252 5:30am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch -Murder on the Halloween Express ABCFAM 311 5:30am 

Frasier -Halloween LIFE 252 6:00am 

What I Like About You -Halloween ABCFAM 311 6:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 291 8:00am 

Regis and Kelly KABC 7 9:00am 

Paula's Home Cooking -Halloween at Home FOOD 231 9:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 9:00am 

Price Is Right KCBS 2 10:00am 

The View KABC 7 10:00am 

Everybody Hates Chris -Everybody Hates Halloween KCOP 13 10:00am 

Modern Marvels -Halloween Tech HIST 269 10:00am 

8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter - Trick-or-.. ABCFAM 311 10:00am 

8 Simple Rules -Halloween ABCFAM 311 10:30am 

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee -Halloween FOOD 231 11:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 291 12:00pm 

Haunted Pumpkin of Sleepy Hollow HUB 294 12:00pm 

Tricking and Treating With Martha Stewart HALMRK 312 12:00pm 

Friends -The One With the Halloween Party TBS 247 1:00pm 

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers FX 248 1:00pm 

Giada at Home -Sugar Rush FOOD 231 1:30pm 

Bewitched -To Trick or Treat or Not to Trick or Treat WGNAMER 307 1:30pm 

Tyra Show -Halloween Show KTLA 5 3:00pm 

Girls Next Door -Scream Test E! 236 3:00pm 

Charmed -All Halliwells' Eve WE 260 3:00pm 

That '70s Show -Halloween MTV 331 3:00pm 

Everybody Hates Chris -Everybody Hates Halloween KDOC 56 3:30pm 

30-Minute Meals -Ghoulish Grub FOOD 231 3:30pm 

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die MTV 331 3:30pm 

Ellen DeGeneres Show KNBC 4 4:00pm 

Good Eats -All Hallows Eats FOOD 231 4:00pm 

Halloween: Resurrection FX 248 4:00pm 

Modern Marvels -Halloween Tech HIST 269 4:00pm 

Melissa & Joey -A Fright in the Attic ABCFAM 311 4:00pm 

The Office -Halloween WNYW 388 4:30pm 

Reba - The Ghost and Mrs. Hart LIFE 252 5:00pm 

Reba - The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas LIFE 252 5:30pm 

Halloween II SHOHDe 6:00pm 

Halloween: H20 FX 248 6:00pm 

Halloween II SHOe 545 6:00pm 

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror IV KTTV 11 6:30pm 

The Office -Halloween KTTV 11 7:00pm 

Secret Life Of.. -Halloween COOK 232 7:00pm 

Halloween Night CHILL 257 7:00pm 

America's Funniest Home Videos -AFHV: Halloweenies ABCFAM 311 7:00pm 

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror VII KTTV 11 7:30pm 

Reba - The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas LIFE 252 7:30pm

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror VII KTTV 389 7:30pm 

Haunted Pumpkin of Sleepy Hollow HUB 294 9:00pm 

KISS Live: The Ultimate Party VH1CL 337 9:00pm 

Halloween II SHOw 546 9:00pm 

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Who Got Dee Pregnant FX 248 9:30pm 

Secret Life Of.. - Halloween COOK 232 11:00pm 

Halloween Night CHILL 257 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 30
King of the Hill - Hilloween KTTV 11 12:00am 

What I Like About You -Halloween TNCK 303 12:00am 

South Park -Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery KCOP 13 1:00am 

Scrubs -My Big Brother KCAL 9 1:30am 

South Park -Pink Eye KCOP 13 1:30am 

Ugly Americans -Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 1:30am 

Scrubs -My Big Brother KCAL 945 1:30am 

Secret Life Of.. -Halloween COOK 232 4:00am 

Sabrina, the Teenage Witch - Halloween Scene ABCFAM 311 4:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 5:00am 

Haunted Pumpkin of Sleepy Hollow HUB 294 6:00am 

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers FX 248 8:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 291 8:00am 

Walker, Texas Ranger -The Children of Halloween WGNAMER 307 9:00am 

Halloween: Resurrection FX 248 10:00am 

Scooby-Doo Halloween TOON 296 11:00am 

Halloween: H20 FX 248 12:00pm 

Scooby-Doo Halloween TOON 297 2:00pm 

According to Jim -Dress to Kill Me KTLA 5 4:00pm 

Kid in a Candy Store -Tricked Out Treats FOOD 231 4:00pm 

Food Network Challenge -Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off FOOD 231 5:00pm 

Hocus Pocus ABCFAM 311 5:00pm 

Food Network Challenge - Haunted Gingerbread Houses FOOD 231 6:00pm 

Halloween SPK 241 6:00pm 

That '70s Show -Halloween KCOP 13 7:00pm 

Food Network Challenge -Outrageous Pumpkins FOOD 231 7:00pm 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 7:00pm

America's Funniest Home Videos WGNAMER 307 7:00pm 

Hocus Pocus ABCFAM 311 7:00pm 

Halloween II SHO2e 547 7:00pm 

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die KCOP 13 7:30pm 

Scared Shrekless KNBC 4 8:00pm 

Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins From Outer Space KNBC 4 8:30pm 

Food Network Challenge - Haunted Gingerbread Houses FOOD 231 9:00pm 

South Park -Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery WGNAMER 307 9:00pm 

South Park -Pink Eye WGNAMER 307 9:30pm 

Food Network Challenge -Outrageous Pumpkins FOOD 231 10:00pm 

That '70s Show -Halloween TNCK 303 11:00pm 

Roseanne - Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down TVLAND 304 11:00pm 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 11:01pm 

Under Wraps DISNEY 290 11:30pm 

Happy Days -Haunted HUB 294 11:30pm 

That '70s Show - Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 11:30pm 

Roseanne -Halloween IV TVLAND 304 11:30pm 

NUMB3RS -Dreamland KCBS 2 11:35pm


HAPPY HALLOWEEN
Sun, Oct 31 
Food Network Challenge -Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off FOOD 231 12:00am 

Roseanne -Halloween V TVLAND 304 12:00am 

South Park -Spookyfish WGNAMER 307 12:00am 

Wings -Gift of Life USA 242 12:30am 

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet TVLAND 304 12:30am 

South Park -Spookyfish KCOP 13 1:00am 

Under Wraps DISNEY 291 2:30am 

Roseanne -BOO! TVLAND 304 3:00am 

Mad Monster Party HALMRK 312 3:00am 

Roseanne -Trick or Treat TVLAND 304 3:30am 

Secret Life Of.. -Halloween COOK 232 4:00am 

Bernie Mac Show -Night of Terror FX 248 5:00am 

Halloween AMC 254 5:00am 

The Munsters -Munster Masquerade HALMRK 312 5:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 290 5:30am 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions TRAVEL 277 6:00am 

Halloween II AMC 254 7:00am 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 7:00am 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 TRAVEL 277 7:00am 

The Munsters -Munster Masquerade WGNAMER 307 7:30am 

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL 277 8:00am 

Haunted Pumpkin of Sleepy Hollow HUB 294 8:00am 

The Little Vampire ABCFAM 311 8:00am 

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 291 8:30am 

Halloween III: Season of the Witch AMC 254 9:00am 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -Halloween LOGO 272 9:00am 

Halloweentown DISNEY 290 9:00am 

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw TOON 296 9:00am 

Living Single -Trick or Trust TVONE 328 9:00am 

Different World -The Little Mister TVONE 328 9:30am 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -Fear, Itself LOGO 272 10:00am 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 296 10:00am 

Martin -Martin the Night He Came Home TVONE 328 10:00am 

Martin -Boo's in the House TVONE 328 10:30am 

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY 290 10:35am 

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers AMC 254 11:00am 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer - All the Way LOGO 272 11:00am 

Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL 277 11:00am

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 296 11:00am 

The Hughleys - The Curse of the Coyote Man TVONE 328 11:00am 

The Hughleys - Scary Hughley TVONE 328 11:30am 

Halloweentown High DISNEY 290 12:00pm 

Halloweentown DISNEY 291 12:00pm 

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw TOON 297 12:00pm 

The Hughleys -Whatchoo Stalkin' About, Willis? TVONE 328 12:00pm 

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC 254 1:00pm 

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular TOON 297 1:00pm 

The Jeffersons - Now You See It, Now You Don't TVONE 328 1:30pm 

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY 291 1:35pm 

Return to Halloweentown DISNEY 290 1:40pm 

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy TOON 297 2:00pm 

Living Single - Trick or Trust TVONE 328 2:30pm 

Halloweentown High DISNEY 291 3:00pm 

Living Single -I've Got You Under My Skin TVONE 328 3:00pm 

Twitches DISNEY 290 3:20pm 

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed DIY 230 4:00pm 

Ghost Hunters Halloween Live LIVE Syfy 244 4:00pm 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -Halloween LOGO 272 4:00pm 

Addams Family -Halloween with the Addams Family HALMRK 312 4:00pm 

Martin -Martin the Night He Came Home TVONE 328 4:00pm 

Scrubs -My Big Brother KCAL 9 4:30pm 

Martin -Boo's in the House TVONE 328 4:30pm 

Return to Halloweentown DISNEY 291 4:40pm 

Things That Go Bump in the Night KOCE 50 5:00pm 

Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Fear, Itself LOGO 272 5:00pm 

Twitches Too DISNEY 290 5:00pm  

Buffy the Vampire Slayer -All the Way LOGO 272 6:00pm 

Twitches DISNEY 291 6:20pm 

The Haunting TCM 256 6:30pm 

M*A*S*H - Trick or Treatment TVLAND 304 6:30pm 

America's Funniest Home Videos KABC 7 7:00pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 7:00pm 

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy TVLAND 304 7:00pm 

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition -Oregon School for the Deaf KABC 7 8:00pm 

The Real Story of Halloween HIST 269 8:00pm 

Twitches Too DISNEY 291 8:00pm 

That '70s Show -Halloween TNCK 303 8:00pm 

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die TNCK 303 8:30pm 

Halloween II SHOCe 548 8:30pm 

Desperate Housewives -Excited and Scared NEW KABC 7 9:00pm 

Roseanne -BOO! TVLAND 304 9:00pm 

Addams Family -Halloween -Addams Style HALMRK 312 9:00pm 

Roseanne -Trick or Treat TVLAND 304 9:30pm 

Bernie Mac Show -Night of Terror FX 248 10:00pm 

Roseanne -Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down TVLAND 304 10:00pm 

Ugly Americans -Hell for the Holidays COMEDY 249 10:30pm 

Roseanne -Halloween IV TVLAND 304 10:30pm 

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 266 11:00pm 

Roseanne -Halloween V TVLAND 304 11:00pm 

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC 254 11:30pm 

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet TVLAND 304 11:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Spike TV’s Scream Awards Tomorrow Tues, Oct 19 on SpikeTv 241 at 6pm P/T 9PM E/T, 8PM Central


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

lots of great Halloween programing thanks for post the info Wicked Vampyre


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Fri, Oct 29

Rachel Ray - CBS, check local times - Rach's Halloween Bash in 3D. _Get your 3D glasses in the 10/25 issue of TV Guide Magazine._ Looks better than Martha Stewart's Halloween special. Penn & Teller, Pee Wee Herman - guests. Ok, I can see Penn & Teller but Pee Wee??? Anyway here's a link to her webpage with a video clip of the preview of the show, Rach's Halloween Bash in 3D


----------



## monstermash12

Also found this "history of Halloween" clip.. the girl is pretty cute too:


----------



## Darthmunky

October 20
3:40pm - Damien: Omen II (Dusk)
4:00pm - Thirteen Ghosts (Remake) (AMC)
6:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 4: The Final Chapter (AMC)
6:00pm - Aloha, Scooby-Doo! (Teletoon)
8:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 5: A New Beginning (AMC)
10:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 6: Jason Lives (AMC)

October 21
12:00am - Friday the 13th Part 5: A New Beginning (AMC)
2:00am - Graveyard Shift (AMC)
4:00am - They (AMC)
10:00am - Bram Stoker's Dracula (AMC)
12:30pm - The Shining (AMC)
4:00pm - Pet Sematary (AMC)
6:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 6: Jason Lives (AMC)
6:00pm - Monsters vs Aliens "Mutant Pumpkins from Outer Space" (Teletoon)
7:00pm - My babysitter's a Vampire (Teletoon)
8:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 7: The New Blood (AMC)
10:00pm - Friday the 13th Part 8: Jason Takes Manhattan (AMC)

October 22
12:00am - Adams Family Values (YTV)
12:15am - Friday the 13th Part 7: The New Blood (AMC)
2:15am - And Now The Screaming Starts! (AMC)
4:15am - Earth vs The Spider (AMC)
11:30am - Pet Semetary (AMC)
1:30pm - Pet Semetary II (AMC)
2:00pm - Flatliners (Dusk)
3:45pm - And Now The Screaming Starts! (AMC)
4:30pm - The Real Ghostbusters (Teletoon Retro)
5:30pm - Spongebob Squarepants "Ghost House" (YTV)
5:45pm - Friday the 13th Part 8: Jason Takes Manhattan (AMC)
6:30pm - How I Met Your Mother "The Slutty Pumpkin" (OMNI)
7:00pm - Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island (Teletoon Retro)
7:00pm - Adams Family Values (YTV)
8:00pm - Halloweentown III: Halloweentown High (Family)
8:00pm - Jason Goes to Hell (AMC)
8:00pm - X The Unknown (TCM)
8:30pm - Friends "The One With the Halloween Party" (KTLA)
9:00pm - The Simpsons "Treehouse of Horror IX" (Comedy Network)
9:30pm - Five Million Years to Earth (TCM)
10:00pm - Ernest Scared Stupid (Family)
11:15pm - These Are the Damned (TCM)
11:30pm - Video On Trial "Scariest Music Videos" (Much)


----------



## gypsybandit

OCT 29
Fri
R.L Stine's Really You Pt. 1 8:00 p.m. HUB 179
R.L. Stine's Really You Pt.2 8:30 p.m. HUB 179


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Charlie Brown special Tonight*



RedSonja said:


> anyone know when Charlie Brown is airing?




Just a heads up that tonight (Thursday, 10/28) on ABC they will be airing "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". 8pm - 9pm


----------



## daviidwilson

hllwnfan said:


> first off. great posts. i read this every week. second i was wondering how you find out what is on? i do know there are a few movies that have not been posted on your lists and i have come across them on t.v.? just wondering no big deal.


 I get the listings from TV Guide's online database. Movies are listed if they relate directly to Halloween (there are dozens of horror movies on TV every week). Which movies are you thinking of?


----------



## Deadna

Just watched this weeks episode of Psych that I had recorded. It is called "In Plain Fright" and takes place at some amusement park called Scarefest with alot of haunted house scenes. I loved it! It airs again tuesday night at 11:00pm on USA network.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Awesome wasn't it ? ;D

..and Uncle Charlie was in there TWICE ! lol


----------



## Deadna

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Awesome wasn't it ? ;D
> 
> ..and Uncle Charlie was in there TWICE ! lol


Well now I feel stupid 
Uncle Charlie????? What do you mean?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

YouTube - uncle charlie clown prop

Spirit's awesome clown prop this year !!!

Made me wonder if Spirit some how sponsored the show... ;D


----------



## Deadna

I did see some familiar props but wouldn't have known this one. We don't have a Spirit around as a far as I know. 
I thought you were going to say Charlie was a character in the show that I missed hearing about...I have a hard time concentrating after the theme song plays. It takes me a good 20 minutes to quit singing that song in my head


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Actually they are rerunning episodes of Psych that aired earlier in the year right now as they lead up to the season finale, and the episode you mentioned actually aired on Nov. 17, 2010. I didn't have my Tivo Season Pass set for it back then unfortunately, and missed the first 2 episodes that aired this fall including this one. 

Hubby and I have watch Psych since it first aired. I love all the TV show reference and winks they do doing the show. I've had the Tivo set for the two episodes airing late, late tonight that I missed (we don't have HD so couldn't see the earlier broadcast). I wasn't aware of what either episode was about however, and I'm thrilled to hear that "In Plain Fright" will have Uncle Charlie on it! UC was my big purchase from Spirit this year. Thanks for mentioning this "special guest appearance". I'm sure I would have recognize him and his voice anyway but now I'm really looking forward to watching the show.



**BTW on the West Coast "In Plain Fright" will air on USA Network on DirecTV at 4am Wednesday morning and on my local Cable provider network (a USA Pacific Feed) at 7am Wednesday morning. Glad we have DVRs for these slots!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

I don't think he talks..that I recall..but he's def in there twice at least. There may be other Spirit props..but I was totally clown-focused at the time..lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WEDNESDAY, January 26 -- 10/9c pm - SYFY Channel

Face Off series premiers to find the next great special effects artist. This is billed as a competition/elimination series of special effects make up artists. Not just makeup, it will include a wide range of skill sets including prosthetics, 3-D design, sculpting, eye enhancers, casting and molding. 

For more information check out the SYFY website: Face Off. The audition videos of the contestants are posted. 

Check local listings for air times with your cable/satellite provider.


----------



## Deadna

Don't forget to catch Being Human on SYFY tonight at 9 and 11


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Reminder that FACEOFF will premier tonight. It was first mentioned here.

A more detailed discussion of it is under the Props Section, here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*02/02/11--FACEOFF new ep tonight on SYFY 10e/9c*

Tonight, Wednesday, 02/02/11 at 10pm ET/9pm CT on SYFY (check guide for your service, satellite might air 3 hours earlier than cable for example), the 2nd episode of FaceOff will air, entitled "Naked Ambition". 

Earlier in the evening a repeat of last week's episode airs for the last time. Tonight's new episode will air several times over the next week on SYFY and a few other cable channels.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*02/09/11--FACEOFF new ep tonight on SYFY 10e/9c*

Tonight's episode of FACEOFF is an Aliens theme. See previous posts for more info on the show.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*02/16/11, Wed. -- New FaceOff episode*

Tonight's new episode of FaceOff is entitle "Bad to the Bone". The challenge is to create a monster.

SyFy Channel, 10e / 9c. Repeats two hours later and several times during the week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*02/23/11, Wed. -- New FACEOFF episode on SYFY channel*

This week's episode is entitled "Switched and Hitched". Contestants will have to transform brides into grooms and vice versa.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*03/02/11, Wed. -- New FACEOFF episode on SYFY channel*

The new episode this week is entitled, "Dancing Dead", sounds like a zombie episode if I ever heard one....can't wait for this one.

_New episodes air at 10pm ET/9pm CT on SYFY and repeat two hours later that night and several times during the week. BTW my satellite provider, DirecTV westcoast, airs the new episodes 3 hours earlier so be advised to check your local listings._


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*2/24, 2/25 and 3/6 -- Dawn of the Dead (2004) SYFY*

_"Dawn of the Dead"_ (2004) will be airing on SYFY on the following nights. It runs 2-1/2 hours.

Thurs, 2/24 -- 9pm ET/PT*
Fri, 2/25 -- 5:30pm ET/PT*
Sun, 3/6 -- 8:30pm ET/PT*


*Note: Check local listings. May vary by provider. On DirecTV (Pacific Coast) for example it airs 3 hours earlier than listed above.


----------



## obsessedjack

Last nights episode of Faceoff was so AWESOME!!! It was the first time I'd ever seen that show and it was so neat to watch! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad you caught it obsessedjack. A number of HF people have been tuning in. If you want to join in on the discussions on it, here's a link to the Off-topic Stuff thread here on HF someone started.

So far there is only one entire episode posted online that you can catch in "rerun". There are plenty of short clips available as well. Here's the link to the SYFY FaceOff website. It's Episode 101 entitled "Welcome to the Jungle". You can see how it all started and hopefully they will be adding the other episodes that have aired shortly. After last night's episode there are only 2 left. 

BTW I also saw the same FaceOff episode listed on Hulu.com. 

Each full episode should be about 43 minutes.


----------



## obsessedjack

awesome. thanks for the info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*03/09/11, Wed. -- New FACEOFF episode on SYFY channel*

This second to last episode of the special effects/makeup challenge show, FACEOFF, is entitled "Family Plot". The spotlight challenge for the competitors will be to disguise oneself and then mingle unrecognized among their own family.


SyFy Channel, 10e / 9c. Repeats two hours later and several times during the week. Satellite programming may air 3 hours earlier than cable. Check local listings.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A check of the SYFY channel's website indicated that the casting call and application deadline for Season 2 of FACE OFF ended 4/12/11 so the new season is in the works. 

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff/casting/


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

HalloweenTown is on right now 5pm on the Disney channel 290. Next showing is at 8pm Disney channel 291


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

June 7, 2011
Halloweentown -Disney Channel 291 4:00pm 
Halloweentown High -Disney Channel 290 4:30pm
Halloweentown High -Disney Channel 291 8:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wed, Jun 8
Halloweentown High	DISNEY	291 4:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thu,Jun 9
Frasier - Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK	312 6:00am	
Bones - Mummy in the Maze	TNT	245 7:00pm	
Frasier - Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK	312 7:00pm	
Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Halloween	TNCK	303 8:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri,Jun 10
Haunting Sarah	LMN 253 1:00pm
Halloween	MTV 331 10:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon,Jun 13 
Bernie Mac Show -Night of Terror FX 248 12:30pm	
Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 304 11:30pm

Tue,Jun 14
Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 304 10:30pm	
Freaks and Geeks -Tricks and Treats TNCK 303 11:00pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Wolf Lake on SYFY -- starts tonight Mon. 6/13/11-Tues 6/14*

The 2001 series Wolf Lake is being aired on the SYFY Channel starting tonight. It's a 9-episode series. Tonight's episode, the series premiere is entitled "Meat the Parents". Episode 2 airs same time next week, 6/21.

I'm on the west coast and on DirecTV, it airs at Midnight tonight, runs 1 hour. On Charter cable in my area it airs at 3am early Tuesday morning. Check your local guide for your area and provider.

Wolf Lake is as you guessed it, about werewolves that inhabit a woodsy town. I personally loved it first time around. You will probably recognize Paul Wasilewski, currently on The Vampire Diaries, and now acting under the name of Paul Wesley. Other actors on the show include: Lou Diamond Phillips, Tim Matheson, Graham Greene, Sharon Lawrence, Scott Bairsow, Mary Elizabeth Winstead, and Mia Kirshner.

Sorry I'm not posting this with much advance notice but I just saw this listed when looking over tonight's programming.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri,Jun 17 Central time

The Office -Halloween	KTTV 11 9:00pm	
Frasier -Halloween	WE 260 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat,Jun 18 Central Time

Scary Movie FLIXe 1:15am	
Frasier -Halloween HALMRK 11:30am	
Haunted History (Supernatural spots of interest in New York) BIO 2:00pm	
Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy TBS 4:30pm	
King of the Hill -Hilloween Cartoon Network 9:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun,Jun 19 Pacific Time
Scariest Places on Earth - Secret Mummies of Italy; Village of th...	CHILL	257 7:00am	
Scariest Places on Earth - Secret Mummies of Italy; Village of th...	CHILL	257 10:00am	
Scare Tactics - Channeling the Dead	CHILL	257	4:30pm	
Scare Tactics - Channeling the Dead	CHILL	257 7:30pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Mon. 6/20 - Tues. 6/21 -- Wolf Lake SYFY reminder*

Just a heads up that late tonight (or early Tues depending on your area) SYFY will be airing WOLF LAKE. See post above in this thread for more specifics.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon,Jun 20 Central Time
My So-Called Life -Halloween SUND 558 10:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue,Jun 21 C/T
Charmed -All Halliwells' Eve WE 6:00pm	
The Office -Halloween TBS 7:30pm	
My So-Called Life -Halloween SUND 8:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wed,Jun 22	C/T
Reba -The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas LIFE 7:30am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun,Jun 26	Eastern Time
Scariest Places On Earth Poltergeist House/the White Wi Chiller Ch. 10:00am

Scariest Places On Earth Poltergeist House/the White Wi Chiller Ch. 1:00pm

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror XXI Fox 8:00pm


----------



## RedSonja

Oh yes, just watched the Simpsons Treehouse of Horror! I actually missed it last year. So, I'm a happy girl!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wicked Vampyre I've been meaning to thank you for all the TV postings....so THANKS!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your welcome


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon,Jun 27 Eastern Time

My So-Called Life - Halloween	SUNDw Mon,Jun 27 1:00am	

My So-Called Life - Halloween	SUNDw Mon,Jun 27 7:00pm	

Scary Movie	FLIXw Mon,Jun 27 9:35pm

Tue,Jun 28 Eastern Time

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDw 10:00am	

Tales From the Darkside -The Cutty Black Sow	Syfy 2:00pm	

One Tree Hill -Not Afraid	CWw 8:00pm	

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy	TVLAND	10:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, July 2 Eastern Time

Roseanne - Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down TVLAND 3:30am

Haunted History - San Antonio BIO 10:00am

My So-Called Life - Halloween SUNDw 4:30pm

Halloween II TMCw 10:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, July 3 Eastern Time

Roseanne - Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down TVLAND 1:00am

Halloween II TMCw 1:45am	

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers Syfy 3:30am

Haunting Sarah LIFE 3:00pm	

Haunting Sarah LIFE 11:00pm	

My So-Called Life - Halloween SUNDw 11:30pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sun, July 3 -- Pacific Time (this is based on KQED San Francisco's PBS station, check local listings for Masterpiece Mystery! on your local PBS channel):


MASTERPIECE MYSTERY! -- "Poirot XI: Hallowe'en Party" (2011) 9pm (1:30 duration)


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wednesday July 6 Eastern Time 

Tales From The Darkside Chiller Channel 7:30am

NCIS - Witch Hunt	USA 3:00pm

Tales From The Darkside	Chiller Channel 5:30pm 

Frasier - Halloween	HALMRK 11:00pm

Scary Movie	SHOw 11:45pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue,Jul 12	Eastern Time

Buffy The Vampire Slayer HUSH Chiller channel 3:00pm

America's Funniest Home Videos WGNAME Ch. 7:00pm

Wed,Jul 13

Roseanne - Halloween IV TVLAND 1:39am	

What I Like About You - Halloween ABCFAM 8:00am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, July 19 Eastern Time

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 5:00am	

Charmed -All Halliwells' Eve	TNT 8:00am	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	OXYGN 10:30am	

Frasier -Halloween	WE 11:00am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wed, July 20	Eastern Time
The Middle -Halloween	ABC 8:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Friday, July 22 Eastern Time

King of the Hill -Hilloween	CARTOON 9:00pm

Sat, July 23 Eastern Time

Roseanne - Halloween V TVLAND 4:00am	

King of the Hill -Hilloween	CARTOON 5:00am	

Halloween II TMCe 10:35pm


----------



## October 31st

Thanks for listing these!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your welcome. Nothing the next couple of days. There's always Ghost Adventures on Friday and Chiller Channel has Spooky shows. I've been watching Tales from the Darkside.


----------



## Hellhound

*Thank You*

Appreciate the TV listings! Look forward to reading them every day. Thanks.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, July 31 11:00 am Eastern Time

Chiller 13: The Decade's Scariest Movie Moments Chiller Channel

Sun, July 31 12:30 pm ET

Chiller 13: The Decade's Scariest Movie Moments Chiller Channel


----------



## Uncle Steed

Wicked Vampyre, you rock!


----------



## tbain81

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Sun, July 31 11:00 am Eastern Time
> 
> Chiller 13: The Decade's Scariest Movie Moments Chiller Channel
> 
> Sun, July 31 12:30 pm ET
> 
> Chiller 13: The Decade's Scariest Movie Moments Chiller Channel


Thanks for posting! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Currently watching:
Jack Brooke's Monster Slayer Chiller channel. Your welcome  Uncle Steed & tbain81


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Aug 6 Eastern Time

Goblin Syfy 2:30pm	

Dawn of the Dead SyFy 6:30pm

Family Guy -Halloween on Spooner Street	FOX 9:00pm	

Cleveland Show -It's The Great Pancake, Cleveland Brown	FOX 9:30pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Aug 9 Eastern Time

Roseanne - Skeleton in the Closet	-TVLAND Tue,Aug 9 1:00am	
Scary Movie	-SHO2e 3:00am	
The Office - Employee Transfer	-TBS 10:30pm	

Wed, Aug 10

Roseanne - Skeleton in the Closet	-TVLAND 12:30am	
Modern Family - Halloween	-ABC 8:30pm	
American Dad! - Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls -CARTOON 10:00pm


----------



## Uncle Steed

I love the Modern Family Halloween episode!


----------



## tbain81

Gonna have to set the DVR. Thanks for posting!


----------



## kingcoop80

How and where can i get halloween tv!???


----------



## Shadowbat

kingcoop80 said:


> How and where can i get halloween tv!???



Dont think there is such a station. These listings are for various programs on the different channels. They are listed with the station and times they are on.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Use TV guide online. Type in "Halloween" and it shows all programs with this in the description.

http://www.tvguide.com/listings/


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Yup That is what I do follow the tv-guide listings link.

Thu, Aug 11 Eastern Time

America's Funniest Home Videos - AFHV: Halloweenies	WGNAME	Ch.	Thu,Aug 11 7:00pm	


Fri, Aug 12 Eastern Time

South Park -Spookyfish WGNAME Ch. 12:00am

The Hollow	TMCe	Ch. 10:50am	

Walker, Texas Ranger -The Children of Halloween WGNAME	Ch. 3:00pm	

Halloween	MTV Ch. 10:00pm	


Sat, Aug 13 Eastern Time

Scary Movie	SHO2e	Ch. 3:00am


----------



## witchymom

i think scary movie 2 is on.. comedy right NOW.... (i opted for auction hunters LOL)


----------



## kingcoop80

ok thanks
hmm this will be interesting


----------



## sneakykid

On Disney Channel, Wizards of Waverly Place are airing some Halloweeny episodes today.
- Wizards vs. Zombie
- Halloween
- Franken-Girl

And then the Halloween-like episode of Phineas and Ferb is on after that.


----------



## witchymom

sneakykid said:


> On Disney Channel, Wizards of Waverly Place are airing some Halloweeny episodes today.
> - Wizards vs. Zombie
> - Halloween
> - Franken-Girl
> 
> And then the Halloween-like episode of Phineas and Ferb is on after that.



oh! i love P&F... might have to tune in for that (though ive seen it before LOL)


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thu, Aug 18 Eastern Time

Married...With Children -Take My Wife, Please	TBS Ch. 5:00am	
8 Simple Rules -Halloween	ABCFAM	Ch. 1:00pm	


Fri, Aug 19 Eastern Time

Reba -The Ghost and Mrs. Hart	LIFE Ch. 8:30am	
Reba -The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas	LIFE Ch. 8:00pm


Sat, Aug 20 Eastern Time

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy	TVLAND	Ch. 10:30pm	


Sun, Aug 21 Eastern Time

Home Improvement -Let Them Eat Cake	TBS 5:30am


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love that "Married With Children" episode!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Aug 22 Eastern Time	

Halloween II	SHO2e 3:00am	
Hocus Pocus	LMN Ch. 253 8:00pm


Tue, Aug 23
Hocus Pocus	LMN Ch. 253 12:00am	
Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	WE Ch. 10:00am	


Wed, Aug 24
Home Improvement -I Was a Teenage Taylor	TVLAND	CH. 4:30am	
The Hollow	TMCe 5:05am	
Mediums: We See Dead People	BIO Ch. 8:00pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Cupcake wars*

I'm watching a repeat of a Cupcakes War on Food Network that is for a Tim Burton exhibit at some museum. One contestant I thought came much closer than the others but I'm sure Miserella and others on the forums cooking area could have come up with better designs. It seems this is the only repeat of this episode at least in e next two weeks but if you watch Food Network you might want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FaceOff Season 2 -- SyFy channel*

The SyFy website indicates that the final contestant for Season 2 of FaceOff have been selected. No word yet on when Season 2 will start. Here's a link to the FaceOff site with some more info on the show.

For people unfamiliar with the show it's primarily makeup but also costume and prosthetics. Last year they had some nice zombies and a few other sci-fi projects that were done. I think they still have some of the videos up from last season's episodes.

Hopefully this season will focus more on the art than the reality TV personalities.

BTW the SyFy site uses Adobe Flash.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Monday, 8/22/11 -- TNT network (time varies by zone and carrier), should air twice today

Rizzoli and Isles "Bloodlines". Set in Salem. Focus on a murder involving witches and the occult. Check for repeats before next week's new episode airs.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Thanks, Spookie! DVR set.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Anybody know when Hsn is going to have their Grandin Road Halloween items on TV??


----------



## IshWitch

I was just thinking about that!
hmmm
wonder if they say on their website?


----------



## DannyDanger

kingcoop80 said:


> How and where can i get halloween tv!???


The closest thing I have is my website  With streaming Halloween shows and movies!

http://halloweentv.tk/


----------



## Uncle Steed

DannyDanger said:


> The closest thing I have is my website  With streaming Halloween shows and movies!
> 
> http://halloweentv.tk/


That's a cool site!!


----------



## DannyDanger

@Uncle Steed and LadyJackOLantern

Thanks for the comments. I'm glad there are some on there that you haven't seen before. I hope you enjoy them. most of the episodes I have linked are ones I enjoyed from Halloween's past, so I hope to share them with everyone with my site.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I adore those old Halloween sitcom episodes. Wish they did more of those now. Last year there were a fair amount of them, which is cool.


----------



## DannyDanger

Yeah it seems they had stopped doing them for a while. When the hour long dramas and reality shows were dominating TV. now that they have more higher qaulity and well written sit-coms it seems the Halloween episodes are making a come back. Which is nice! I think "True Blood is nearing a Halloween episode soon. In the past episode decorations were up all ready


----------



## Uncle Steed

That could be cool!


----------



## James B.

Here is the HGTV Halloween Block Party 2010 episode online: http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html

I actually got a few good ideas for interior decoration from it.


----------



## o_1281

halloween the inside story on BIO (comcast) right now


----------



## Uncle Steed

Great documentary!!


----------



## hurricanegame

I live in Canada and I hope we get some Halloween related content on the TV soon enough..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Regis and Kelly Halloween Repeat Show*

Just turned on my TV/DVR and ABC was on and Regis and Kelly are on right now. They are rerunning an October 29 episode featuring their Halloween costume show. Will Ferrill was in this episode. Its running on my DVR right now, I don't ever really watch this show but set it to the beginning and saving it so I can watch it later. Should be fun to get me in the mood at least with costumes. Sorry I didn't know about it sooner. Maybe some of you get it later in the day.


----------



## DannyDanger

Sunday September 11th on HBOE at 6pm PST

TRUE BLOOD Season finale! Set on Halloween 

This should be good! I'm half debating saving it on the DVR till it gets closer to Halloween but I doubt I can wait that long  I've all ready started some of my Halloween viewing so I'll probably just watch it next Sunday


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

I think I saw this today (I didn't catch the name but I recall "13" in there somewhere). I'm sorry this is after the fact but I got that great "it's scary/spooky season coming up!" feeling watching it. All those "scariest TV/movie moments" start up as we start inching closer to Halloween! Hooray!


----------



## WeirdRob

This is old news but they're bringing Fear Factor back to TV. I thought this thread was the most appropriate place to announce/discuss it.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Sept 6 Eastern Time

 The Office -Koi Pond	TBS 8:00pm

Frasier -Halloween	HALMRK 11:30pm 

Wed, Sept 7 Eastern Time

Goosebumps -Halloween HUB 2:30pm 

Ghost Hunters SyFy 4pm 

Bones -Mummy in the Maze	TNT 5:00pm 

Thu, Sept 8 Eastern Time

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy	TBS 2:30pm 

Sat, Sept 10 Eastern Time

Haunted History -San Antonio	BIO 2:00pm 


Sun, Sept 11 Eastern Time

Trueblood -Halloween HBO 9:00pm


----------



## Halloweenfan

That makes me upset that Goosebumps has to go on the Hub. I still want to tape episodes of that great show, but the Hub? That's a lot more money to get that. Why couldn't it go on Fx, or back on Cartoon Network? Boo.. The Haunting Hour - the episodes I seen are okay, but Goosebumps was way better!


----------



## Halloweenfan

Uncle Steed said:


> I adore those old Halloween sitcom episodes. Wish they did more of those now. Last year there were a fair amount of them, which is cool.


You know what's amazing. I can stream Family Ties through Netflix and there are ton of episodes, but I don't see anything related to Halloween, pumpkins or ghosts on wikipedia for any episodes. I can't believe it. 180 episodes, and not one!
____________
I just want to tell people in advance about this movie. Maybe, you thought it stunk, but I really was waiting for it to be on tv. 

On Sept 16 at 5 pm central - 7 pm central 
*House on Haunted Hill - syfy channel*
-If you can't see that one, it's also on Sept 25, and 29th, but I don't see on the schedule during October.

They also have The Headless Horseman movie on Oct 2nd (only day that's on during Oct)


----------



## WeirdRob

Halloweenfan said:


> That makes me upset that Goosebumps has to go on the Hub. I still want to tape episodes of that great show, but the Hub? That's a lot more money to get that. Why couldn't it go on Fx, or back on Cartoon Network? Boo.. The Haunting Hour - the episodes I seen are okay, but Goosebumps was way better!


I guess they figured since The Haunting Hour was doing so well that should bring in more of R.L. Stine's work.


----------



## DannyDanger

yeah that sounds right. When CN had the show they also aired the movie version of Haunting Hour. So they fit well together. SO now since the haunting hour is on the hub it makes sense they pair it with Goosebumps. Also they do that kinda thing anyway like they were airing GI Joe and Transformers and then started airing Jem with those two as well cuz they were doing well. They aired the 60s Batman and now they are also airing the Batman the animated series. So yeah. I love the Hub and I love some of the old shows they play on there


----------



## Halloweenfan

^I think the Hub looks like a great network, but I don't like that it's not included with the cheaper version of cable. It's a tier up, and that's the only channel that would be good for me.


----------



## tbain81

DannyDanger said:


> Yeah it seems they had stopped doing them for a while. When the hour long dramas and reality shows were dominating TV. now that they have more higher qaulity and well written sit-coms it seems the Halloween episodes are making a come back. Which is nice! I think "True Blood is nearing a Halloween episode soon. In the past episode decorations were up all ready


My site, halloweenshows.net, has a lot of TV sitcom Halloween episodes to download and watch.


----------



## DannyDanger

haha so does mine. I been to ur site by the way and I love it! I have a link to it from my site actually.


----------



## CMK

Now that Teenick has brought back 90s Nickelodeon, does anybody else think they'll be bringing back Are You Afraid of the Dark during the month of October? I'd assume they'd take advantage of the season, and the show's popularity, but ya never know..


----------



## Mr. Scratch

CMK said:


> Now that Teenick has brought back 90s Nickelodeon, does anybody else think they'll be bringing back Are You Afraid of the Dark during the month of October? I'd assume they'd take advantage of the season, and the show's popularity, but ya never know..


I'm not sure but I would keep checking the guides to see. I few years back, maybe 2008, they played Are You Afraid Of The Dark? on Nicktoons during October. 

All the seasons have been release on DVD in Canada but are now out of print and go for pretty high prices. 

Seasons 1-4 have been released in the UK in two sets, I'm not sure if these are still in print but at one time you could get them for around $13 plus shipping. You would need to have a region free player or hack your player to watch them.


----------



## Mr. Scratch

DannyDanger said:


> yeah that sounds right. When CN had the show they also aired the movie version of Haunting Hour. So they fit well together. SO now since the haunting hour is on the hub it makes sense they pair it with Goosebumps. Also they do that kinda thing anyway like they were airing GI Joe and Transformers and then started airing Jem with those two as well cuz they were doing well. They aired the 60s Batman and now they are also airing the Batman the animated series. So yeah. I love the Hub and I love some of the old shows they play on there


I have really enjoyed the Haunting Hour show much more like Are You Afraid Of The Dark? than Goosebumps.

I was glad to see that now the Hub is in HD.


----------



## DannyDanger

Yeah Haunting Hours is definitely more like AYAOTD, in that is got a more serious tone, rather than the wackiness of Goosebumps. The one thing I don't like is sometimes the endings are too depressing. I think its cool that main character doesn't always end up "happily ever after," but sometime their endings are like way too dark. but other than that its a cool show.


----------



## tbain81

I've enjoyed some of the Haunting Hour episodes. And agree it is reminiscent of AYAOTD.


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Hello  I am pretty new around here and just wondered how often the Halloween tv specials were updated & listed on here. Thanks! *


----------



## hallorenescene

i guess i don't know what the haunting hour is? or when it is?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CW is airing Season 3 of Vampire Diaries tonight (new season). Also premiering a new witch themed show called The Secret Circle.


----------



## DannyDanger

The Haunting Hour is a tv series on the Hub network. its by R.L. Stine. It's an anthology "horror" series for youth. Similar in style to the old show Are You Afraid of the Dark or Goosbumps. its on Saturday nights. 

I will be watching both "Vampire Diaries" and "The Secret Circle" tonight  They're recording right now but I'm watching a Bluray haha. so after this movie I'll watch them.


----------



## James B.

I found a website with all the Tree House of Horror episodes on it: http://www.watchcartoononline.com/index.php?s=tree+house+of+horror


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FRIDAY, SEPT 16. -- 9pm on CW Network (broadcast and cable)

THE SECRET CIRCLE, Pilot (repeat). If you missed it yesterday when it premiered, look for it tonight. 1 hr. Check local listing to verify time in your area. The Secret Circle is a witch themed series.

Here's the CW website for the show: http://www.cwtv.com/shows/the-secret-circle


----------



## TK421

Starting October 2nd, there will be a four episode miniseries on the Food Network. It will include cake decorating, chocolate and sugar art, and pumpkin carving.

Also, on October 12th, is a Spooky Cake and Candy Cookoff on the Food Network.


----------



## Lambdadelta

Definitely gonna have to rely on this thread, since I'm one of those people who tries to watch every Halloween special of shows I've seen, as well as the traditional movies likes Halloweentown.

But yeah, it's not all that fun searching for every show on the Guide just about every other day, there's just too many. So I'll be checking back here a lot.

Thanks~


----------



## SheerTerrorHaunt

Not sure if someone has already mentioned this but Distortions Unlimited is putting on a four-episode series on Halloween on Travel Channel. Starts October 2nd at 8.


----------



## Suspiro

Hi I am new on this page, I love Holloween, and I need to know if antyone knows the directions to the holloween fest, or a site of what they do for holloween on Tucedo, Ny right where the rens fest is, please help I would like to take my grandbabies...


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Sept 20 Eastern Time

Family Guy -Halloween on Spooner Street	CARTOON 3:00am	
Home Improvement -A Night to Dismember	TBS 7:30am	
Supernatural -It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester	TNT 10:00am	
America Haunts 2	TRAVEL 10:00pm

Wed, Sept 21 E/T

America Haunts 2	TRAVEL 1:00am	
Roseanne -Satan, Darling	TVLAND 1:35am	
Roseanne -Trick or Treat	OXYGN 9:00am	
Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Hex and the Single Guy	TBS 10:00am	
Cheers -Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment	REELZ 1:30pm	
Cheers -Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment	REELZ 10:00pm	
Night of the Demons	TMCe 10:00pm	
Scary Movie	FLIXe 11:35pm

Thu, Sept 22 E/T

Angel -Life of the Party	TNT 7:00am


----------



## hallorenescene

dang, i have to work tonight, i wish i could catch the home improvement one.
there's some good ones i'll miss tomorrow night too. 
dang


----------



## MissMandy

If this has been mentioned already, then appologies. Mon-Fri from 3pm-6pm, 3 episodes of Ghost Whisperer come on ion television. I usually watch to get in my little spook fix every day. Also, on October 19th there will be a special Halloween episode of Pretty Little Liars, I believe at 8pm.


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*Wicked Vampyre you are amazing!! Thank you for posting all these awesome shows!! & thank you to everyone else who has added to this thread! I love being kept up to date w/ all the Halloween shows coming up! You are the best! *


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

this friday supernatural season 6 premeires!!! 8pm on the CW central time that is


----------



## creeeepycathy

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Tue, Sept 20 Eastern Time
> 
> Family Guy -Halloween on Spooner Street	CARTOON 3:00am
> Home Improvement -A Night to Dismember	TBS 7:30am
> Supernatural -It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester	TNT 10:00am
> America Haunts 2	TRAVEL 10:00pm
> 
> Wed, Sept 21 E/T
> 
> America Haunts 2	TRAVEL 1:00am
> Roseanne -Satan, Darling	TVLAND 1:35am
> Roseanne -Trick or Treat	OXYGN 9:00am
> Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Hex and the Single Guy	TBS 10:00am
> Cheers -Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment	REELZ 1:30pm
> Cheers -Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment	REELZ 10:00pm
> Night of the Demons	TMCe 10:00pm
> Scary Movie	FLIXe 11:35pm
> 
> Thu, Sept 22 E/T
> 
> Angel -Life of the Party	TNT 7:00am


Thank you so much for posting this. I caught the tale end of America Haunts last night.. was pretty good.  Want to see it again, but 1 a.m. is a wee bit late for me... Do you know what other times/ dates it will be aired? I've tried finding it on the Travel Channel site, but unable to. Thanx.


----------



## oddbean

Suspiro said:


> Hi I am new on this page, I love Holloween, and I need to know if antyone knows the directions to the holloween fest, or a site of what they do for holloween on Tucedo, Ny right where the rens fest is, please help I would like to take my grandbabies...


I think you posted thi on the wrong thread. This thread is about Halloween TV.

Try the Haunts, Gatherings and Conventions sub-forum further down the main forum page.


----------



## oddbean

KimmyBlanks said:


> *Hello  I am pretty new around here and just wondered how often the Halloween tv specials were updated & listed on here. Thanks! *


I really don't know the exact answer but as Oct 31st approaches it gets pretty frequent. Every couple of days, I'd say.


----------



## tbain81

SyFy's 31 Days of Halloween 2011 Movie Schedule

http://www.halloweenshows.net/2011/09/syfys-31-days-of-halloween-movie.html


----------



## KimmyBlanks

oddbean said:


> I really don't know the exact answer but as Oct 31st approaches it gets pretty frequent. Every couple of days, I'd say.


*Awesome! Thank you! *


----------



## KimmyBlanks

tbain81 said:


> SyFy's 31 Days of Halloween 2011 Movie Schedule
> 
> http://www.halloweenshows.net/2011/09/syfys-31-days-of-halloween-movie.html


*Yay!! Thanks soo much for posting this!  *


----------



## tbain81

KimmyBlanks said:


> *Yay!! Thanks soo much for posting this!  *


No problem!


----------



## Specterkev

any news on QVC HSN halloween?


----------



## MissMandy

Wednesday nights @10pm on SyFy, there's a new show called Paranormal Witness


----------



## Paul Melniczek

According to QVC's program guide which I tracked into mid October, I've seen no Halloween shows at all listed. HSN I need to check.


----------



## Specterkev

yeah QVC skipped last year too.


Keep us updated on what you find with HSN.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

TURNER CLASSIC MOVIES (TCM) October 2011 Halloween Schedule


OCTOBER 3

8:00 pm – A Night At The Movies: The Horrors Of Stephen King
9:00 pm – Frankenstein (1931)
10:15 pm – Freaks
11:30 pm – A Night At The Movies: The Horrors Of Stephen King
12:30 am – Dr. Jekyll And Mr. Hyde (1932)
2:15 am – Mark Of The Vampire
3:30 am – The Cabinet Of Dr. Caligari
4:45 am – Nosferatu
6:15 am – The Phantom Of The Opera (1925)

OCTOBER 5

8:00 pm – The Thing From Another World
9:45 – It! The Terror From Beyond Space
11:00 pm – The Curse Of Frankenstein

OCTOBER 7

2:00 am She Freak

OCTOBER 8

9:30 am – House Of Wax

OCTOBER 10

8:00 pm – The Wolf Man
9:15 pm – The Uninvited
11:00 pm – Dead Of Night
1:00 am – I Walked With A Zombie
2:15 am – Cat People
3:45 am – Curse Of The Cat People
5:00 am – The Devil Bat
6:15 am – Dead Men Walk

OCTOBER 14

2:00 am – Stunt Rock
3:45 am – Heavy Metal (Animated)

OCTOBER 17

8:00 pm – The Horror Of Dracula
9:30 pm – The House On Haunted Hill
11:00 pm – Tingler
12:30 am – House Of Wax
2:15 am – Curse Of The Demon
4:00 am – A Night At The Movies: The Horrors Of Stephen King
5:00 am – Bucket Of Blood (1959)

OCTOBER 21

8:00 pm – She (1965)
10:00 pm – Prehistoric Women
12:00 am – The Viking Queen
2:00 am – The Gamma People
3:30 am – Village Of The Giants
5:00 am – TBA

OCTOBER 22

9:30 am – The Ghoul
1:45 pm – 20 Million Miles To Earth
3:15 pm – Earth Vs. The Flying Saucers
1:00 am – Cry Of The Werewolf

OCTOBER 24

8:00 pm – Carnival Of Souls
9:30 pm – A Night At The Movies: The Horrors Of Stephen King
10:30:00 – Dementia 13
12:00 am – Straight-Jacket
1:45 am – The Pit And The Pendulum
3:15 am – The Masque Of The Red Death
5:00 am – The Devil’s Bride

OCTOBER 26

5:45 pm – The Bad Seed

OCTOBER 28

8:00 pm – Dead Ringer
10:00 pm – The Black Room
11:15 pm – The Other
1:00 am – Dead Men Walk
2:15 am – Motel Hell
4:00 am – 10 Rillington Place
6:00 am – The Two Mrs. Carrolls

OCTOBER 29

9:30 am – Doctor X
1:45 pm – Godzilla, King Of The Monsters
8:00 pm – Cat People
9:30 pm – Martin Scorsese Presents: Val Lewton: The Man In The Shadows
11:00 pm – The Body Snatcher
12:30 am – Isle Of The Dead
2:00 am – Bedlam
3:30 am – The Seventh Victim
5:00 am – Ghost Ship

OCTOBER 30

6:15 am – The Leopard Man
7:30 am – White Zombie
8:45 am – Devil Doll
10:15 am – The Uninvited
12:00 pm – Berserk
2:00 pm – Dial M For Murder
4:00 pm – Them!
6:00 pm – Forbidden Planet

October 31 HALLOWEEN

7:15 am – The Reptile
8:45 am – The Gorgon
10:15 am – Dracula, Prince Of Darkness
12:00 pm – Dracula Has Risen From The Grave
1:45 pm – The Revenge Of Frankenstein
3:15 pm – Frankenstein Created Woman
5:00 pm – The Mummy
6:30 pm – Curse Of The Mummy’s Tomb
8:00 pm – Village Of The Damned
9:30 pm – Night Of The Living Dead
11:15 pm – A Night At The Movies: The Horrors Of Stephen King
12:15 am – The Innocents
2:00 am – The Haunting
4:00 am – Repulsion


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Specterkev said:


> yeah QVC skipped last year too.
> 
> 
> Keep us updated on what you find with HSN.


no kidding! i've been flicking and checking  that makes me sad lol i love when they do halloween!


----------



## EvilMel

tbain81 said:


> SyFy's 31 Days of Halloween 2011 Movie Schedule
> http://www.halloweenshows.net/2011/09/syfys-31-days-of-halloween-movie.html


Did you guys see that that site also has posted the ABC 13 Nights of Halloween schedule?


----------



## EvilMel

Oh! and I found this:
09/24/11 12:00AM Night of the Demons Tmcxw
09/24/11 03:30AM Night of the Demons Tmcxw
09/24/11 08:15PM Scary Movie Flixe
09/25/11 01:00AM Buffy the Vampire Slayer Fear, Itself TNck
09/25/11 06:00PM NCIS: Murder 2.0 Usa
09/25/11 09:10PM Scary Movie Showe
09/26/11 09:43AM Bewitched: Trick or Treat TVLand
09/26/11 08:00AM Daffy Duck’s Quackbusters EncFam
09/28/11 01:30AM Everybody Loves Raymond: Halloween Candy Kbcw
09/28/11 02:50AM Daffy Ducks Quackbusters Encfam
09/28/11 06:00AM Clifford Big Red Dog: Boo Pbs
09/28/11 01:30PM My Name is Earl: Bad Voodoo Brother Tbs
09/28/11 08:00AM Americas Funniest Home Videos: Halloween Kicu
09/29/11 11:00AM Yes, Dear: Halloween Tbs
09/29/11 07:30PM 3rd Rock: Scaredy Dick Reelz
09/29/11 09:30PM Frasier: Room full of Heroes Halmrk
09/30/11 03:30AM Frasier: Room full of Heroes Halmrk
09/30/11 01:30PM George Lopez: Halloween Cheer Ion
09/30/11 04:00PM Beverly Hills: Things Go Bang in Night Soap
09/30/11 10:35PM Scary Movie Showe
10/01/11 08:30AM Sister, Sister Halloween Gmc
10/02/11 11:00AM Goblin Syfy
10/02/11 01:00PM Headless Horseman Syfy
10/02/11 05:00PM Making Monsters: Not Easy Making Monsters Travd
10/02/11 06:00PM Halloween Wars: Witches & Scary Places FoodHd
10/02/11 08:00PM Making Monsters: Not Easy Making Monsters Travel
10/02/11 09:00PM Halloweentown Disney
10/02/11 09:00PM Halloween Wars: Witches & Scary Places Food


----------



## EvilMel

Not sure if this is the real thing yet or not but here's what I found (about AMC MonsterFest):
http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/22-26.jpg
http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/27-31.jpg


----------



## MrsMyers666

*From what I heard QVC had more returns on items for Halloween that they decided it was a loss for them. They have items on their site, but it doesn't sound like they will air anything. Guess they'll never see money from me then. Can't find anything about HSN, but guessing it may be the same thing. Typically things have aired by mid-September.*


----------



## Specterkev

EvilMel said:


> Not sure if this is the real thing yet or not but here's what I found (about AMC MonsterFest):
> http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/22-26.jpg
> http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/27-31.jpg



If it is real then we've got some great movies!


----------



## Sleepersatty99

EvilMel said:


> Not sure if this is the real thing yet or not but here's what I found (about AMC MonsterFest):
> http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/22-26.jpg
> http://photos1.blogger.com/photoInclude/blogger/5928/1596/1600/27-31.jpg


This seems a bit odd to me,Because Halloween is on a Monday not a Tuesday. I thought I had seen a commercial today on AMC about monsterfest starting on the 16th of 
October with the premier episode of the walking dead. But I could be wrong


----------



## Paul Melniczek

That's most likely from year's past. They changed the name to Fearfest about a year or two ago, and I've seen a list of the movies for this year, but not in a daily format to paste here yet. I wish that was their lineup, because it really kicked with some great movies. TCM has a better selection these days, but I'll watch them all regardless!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wed, Sept 28	Eastern Time

My Name Is Earl -Little Bad Voodoo Brother	TBS 1:30pm 

Thu, Sept 29

Yes, Dear -Halloween	TBS 11:00am	
3rd Rock from the Sun -Scaredy Dick	REELZ 7:30pm	
Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	HALMRK 9:30pm 

Fri, Sept 30 

Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	HALMRK 3:30am	
Roseanne -Halloween IV	OXYGN 1:30pm
George Lopez -Halloween Cheer Ion 1:30pm
Beverly Hills, 90210 -Things That Go Bang in the Night	SOAP 4:00pm 

Sat, Oct 1	
Roseanne -BOO!	TVLAND 5:00am	
Roseanne -Satan, Darling	OXYGN 11:30am 


Sun, Oct 2

Roseanne -BOO!	TVLAND 2:30am
Goblin	Syfy 11:00am	
Headless Horseman	Syfy 1:00pm	
Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters TRAVEL	8:00pm
Halloweentown	DISNEY 9:00pm	
Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places NEW	FOOD 9:00pm	
Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters NEW	TRAVEL 9:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sunday, Oct 2nd, Eastern time
Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places FOOD 9:00pm 

Rob Zombie will join Goosebumps author R.L. Stine on Food Network’s frightful cooking competition “Halloween Wars” premiering Sunday, October 2nd, at 9pm ET/PT.
Five teams of cake decorators, candy makers and pumpkin carvers compete against each other to see who has the best skills in making Halloween treats.
a four-episode competition series that has five teams made of pumpkin carvers, candy makers and cake designers working together to create the “ultimate Halloween themed display.” Every week one team will be eliminated. And the grand prize? $50,000.

Cupcake Wars frontman Justin Willman will host the show with renowned cake decorator Shinmin Li and Hollywood artist Miles Teves as judges. Every episode will feature a celebrity guest judge, including Rob Zombie, R.L. Stine, Jaime King and Scout Taylor-Compton.

The season premiere’s theme is “Witches and Scary Places,” where teams will have to create Halloween displays of witches and a haunted house. October 9 is themed as “Scary Tales,” which challenges the four remaining teams to create a “twisted version of a fairy tale.” October 16 is “Zombies vs. Vampires,” and the last episode on October 23 features displays of the “Underworld.”


----------



## EvilMel

Hey guys...sorry if that AMC MonsterFest thing is old! I saw it posted somewhere else and thought I'd share it.

I'm REALLY excited about the Halloween Wars show! (though I'm not the biggest Rob Zombie fan ever)


----------



## Went

I can't wait for Halloween Wars  my two favorite things - Halloween, and high risk baking.


----------



## KimmyBlanks

*I am very excited for the Halloween Wars too!! Sounds like it's gonna be pretty awesome! *


----------



## mementomori

I'm so glad I have a DvR to tape Halloween wars!


----------



## Spats

For those of you that have a cable provider that offers the "Music Choice" music channels, the "Sounds of the Seasons" Channel goes all Halloween music, 24 hours a day, starting Tuesday, October 4th, 2011, until early Nov 1st.

Handy for those moments when you can't listen to Halloweenradio.com.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Spats, good call. I was going to look starting the 1st. Last year at midnight on October 31st they went straight from Halloween to Christmas, lol. I recorded onto DVD hours of the Sounds of the Season. They have some great classic selections, and many I never had before, so I plan on adding some more DVDs. Not a bad idea to get your collection of Halloween music updated.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Making Monsters , New Series
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh_B2o2uyqA
Travel Channel , Sunday 

You know..why don't just get a calendar or something for the first page... and post all the show info we find on it ? Something more compiled ? It's actually a little difficult searching back through all the posts to find dates and times .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Upcoming PSYCH season Halloween episode*

Season 6 of PSYCH starts Wednesday, Oct. 12 on USANetwork and while watching NCIS on USA tonight they ran a preview teaser (halloween related) that went like this (not on YouTube yet, I checked):

(Scenery pans of Santa Barbara along the coast)

ANNOUNCER: Santa Barbara. Beaches. Palm Trees. Sunshine. But when night falls....
ANNOUNCER: It's...
ANNOUNCER: REAL...
ANNOUNCER: SCARY. 

(clips of Shawn and Gus in different scenes, ends with someone clapsing a hand from behind over Shawns mouth and then next scene where Gus says, "now can we start freaking out?")

ANNOUNCER: This October

SHAWN: (to Gus and Juliet): Do you guys see what my brain in telling my eyes that I saw?

(Clips of Gus as a vampire and Shawn sporting a curly long blond wig, wearing a bowler hat, and dressed in a lacy Victorian shirt)

MAN (looking at Gus standing by Shawn): Count Chocula. 
SHAWN: Count Chocula?
GUS: You must be out of your dam mind!

ANNOUNCER: All new season stars Wednesday October 12 10/9C on USA.


This episode doesn't look like it will be the season opener which involves Darth Vader, so I'm guessing either the 19th or 26th. No episode titles are shown for those dates yet. I just love when they do Halloween-related episodes and Psych has had a couple in the past and they are always fun.


----------



## Specterkev

Spats said:


> For those of you that have a cable provider that offers the "Music Choice" music channels, the "Sounds of the Seasons" Channel goes all Halloween music, 24 hours a day, starting Tuesday, October 4th, 2011, until early Nov 1st.
> 
> Handy for those moments when you can't listen to Halloweenradio.com.



Which is awesome usually it starts two weeks before halloween,.. I sent in several emails over the year to music choice about doing it earlier.. looks like the listened. I'm sure i was not alone in this.


----------



## DannyDanger

The Haunting Hour on The Hub has its season premiere....well right now in some areas! or 9PM PST

The premiere episode looks to be an homage to the old 60s scifi giant bug creature movies! Watch it!

It airs again Sunday Oct 2nd at 7pm PST on The Hub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd7inSsDyL4


----------



## DannyDanger

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> You know..why don't just get a calendar or something for the first page... and post all the show info we find on it ? Something more compiled ? It's actually a little difficult searching back through all the posts to find dates and times .


Good idea. So I did it  I'm not sure how complete it is, but I tried to get all the updates that have been posted here on there. If I missed one, I'll try to fix it. 

Anyway click the link below for a Calendar of all the shows that have been listed here and it will be updated often as well. 

http://halloweentv.x10.mx/calendar.html


----------



## joossa

For everyone that has been waiting... 

Here is the line up for the *AMC Fearfest 2011*:

*Sunday, October 16, 2011*

1:30AM
Silver Bullet: A boy (Corey Haim) in a wheelchair stops a werewolf with his uncle (Gary Busey) and sister (Megan Follows).

3:30AM
Thinner: An elderly Gypsy king's (Michael Constantine) weight-loss curse prompts an obese lawyer (Robert John Burke) to call in a mob boss's (Joe Mantegna) debt.

7:00AM
The Shining: A writer (Jack Nicholson) goes mad while serving as caretaker with his wife (Shelley Duvall) and clairvoyant son (Danny Lloyd) at a snowbound Colorado hotel.

10:30AM
Cujo: Bitten by a rabid bat, a huge dog traps a Maine woman (Dee Wallace) and her young son (Danny Pintauro) in their Ford Pinto.

12:30PM
Christine: When a gawky teen (Keith Gordon) restores a 1958 Plymouth Fury, the car takes on a life of its own and begins terrorizing those in its way.

9:00PM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

10:30PM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

*
Monday, October 17, 2011*

12:30AM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

2:30AM
The People Under the Stairs: A ghetto boy (Brandon Adams) discovers his landlords (Everett McGill, Wendy Robie) are weirdos hiding something in the cellar.

4:30AM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

9:00AM
Night of the Living Dead: People (Duane Jones, Judith O'Dea, Karl Hardman) hide in a house from carnivorous walking corpses revived by radiation fallout.

11:15AM
Poltergeist: A suburban couple's (Craig T. Nelson, JoBeth Williams) little girl is drawn from her bedroom into a nightmarish other dimension.

1:45PM
The Funhouse: Naughty teens (Elizabeth Berridge, Cooper Huckabee, Miles Chapin) are locked in a carnival fun house with a man in a Frankenstein mask.

4:00PM
Candyman: Farewell to the Flesh: The daughter (Kelly Rowan) of a New Orleans aristocrat ties his murder to the legend of an artist (Tony Todd) fitted with a hook.

6:00PM
Mimic 2: Investigating three faceless corpses, a detective (Bruno Campos) considers a teacher (Alix Koromzay) at an inner-city high school the prime suspect.

8:00PM
Survival of the Dead: Residents of an island battle a zombie epidemic and search for a way to bring their dead relatives back to life.

10:00PM
The Hills Have Eyes: A family road trip takes a terrifying turn when the travelers (Aaron Stanford, Kathleen Quinlan, Vinessa Shaw) become stranded in a government atomic zone inhabited by a band of bloodthirsty mutants.


*Tuesday, October 18, 2011*

12:30AM
Mimic 2: Investigating three faceless corpses, a detective (Bruno Campos) considers a teacher (Alix Koromzay) at an inner-city high school the prime suspect.

2:30AM
Candyman: Farewell to the Flesh: The daughter (Kelly Rowan) of a New Orleans aristocrat ties his murder to the legend of an artist (Tony Todd) fitted with a hook.

4:30AM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

9:00AM
The Omen: A U.S. diplomat (Gregory Peck) and his wife (Lee Remick) adopt the infant Damien in Rome, then find out he's the Antichrist.

11:30AM
Dracula 2000: A London antiques dealer (Christopher Plummer) travels to New Orleans to save his estranged daughter from his nemesis, Count Dracula (Gerard Butler).

1:30PM
Mimic 2: Investigating three faceless corpses, a detective (Bruno Campos) considers a teacher (Alix Koromzay) at an inner-city high school the prime suspect.

3:30PM
The Hills Have Eyes: A family road trip takes a terrifying turn when the travelers (Aaron Stanford, Kathleen Quinlan, Vinessa Shaw) become stranded in a government atomic zone inhabited by a band of bloodthirsty mutants.

6:00PM
Survival of the Dead: Residents of an island battle a zombie epidemic and search for a way to bring their dead relatives back to life.

8:00PM
Diary of the Dead: A group of film students runs into real zombies while filming a horror movie.

10:15PM
Scream 3: Murders draw a young woman (Neve Campbell), a reporter (Courteney Cox Arquette) and an ex-policeman (David Arquette) to the set of a movie inspired by horrific events that they survived.


*Wednesday, October 19, 2011*

1:00AM
The Exorcism of Emily Rose: An agnostic lawyer (Laura Linney) defends a Roman Catholic priest (Tom Wilkinson) accused of negligent homicide during the exorcism of a college student.

3:30AM
Dracula 2000: A London antiques dealer (Christopher Plummer) travels to New Orleans to save his estranged daughter from his nemesis, Count Dracula (Gerard Butler).

9:00AM
Blood of Dracula: A girls-school teacher (Louise Lewis) turns a student (Sandra Harrison) into a vampire with an amulet.

10:30AM
The Others: A devout woman (Nicole Kidman) with two sunlight-sensitive children believes ghosts inhabit her darkened island mansion.

1:00PM
The Exorcism of Emily Rose: An agnostic lawyer (Laura Linney) defends a Roman Catholic priest (Tom Wilkinson) accused of negligent homicide during the exorcism of a college student.

3:30PM
Scream 3: Murders draw a young woman (Neve Campbell), a reporter (Courteney Cox Arquette) and an ex-policeman (David Arquette) to the set of a movie inspired by horrific events that they survived.

6:00PM
Diary of the Dead: A group of film students runs into real zombies while filming a horror movie.

8:00PM
Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane: A genetically engineered virus turns passengers aboard a 747 into ravenous zombies.

10:00PM
House of Wax: Friends (Elisha Cuthbert, Chad Michael Murray) become stranded in a town where murderous twins entomb their victims in wax.


*Thursday, October 20, 2011*


2:30AM
White Noise 2: The Light: After nearly being killed along with his family, a man recovers and realizes that he can sense when someone is about to die.

4:30AM
Blood of Dracula: A girls-school teacher (Louise Lewis) turns a student (Sandra Harrison) into a vampire with an amulet.

1:30PM
White Noise 2: The Light: After nearly being killed along with his family, a man recovers and realizes that he can sense when someone is about to die.

3:30PM
House of Wax: Friends (Elisha Cuthbert, Chad Michael Murray) become stranded in a town where murderous twins entomb their victims in wax.

6:00PM
Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane: A genetically engineered virus turns passengers aboard a 747 into ravenous zombies.

8:00PM
Slither: A small-town sheriff (Nathan Fillion) and his team encounter waves of wormlike alien organisms that are intent on devouring all life on Earth.

10:15PM
Lake Placid: A New York paleontologist (Bridget Fonda) goes to the backwoods of Maine and teams up with the local game warden (Bill Pullman) to stop a 35-foot killer crocodile.


*Friday, October 21, 2011*


12:15AM
Tales From the Darkside: The Movie: A doomed boy stalls a witch (Deborah Harry) with three tales: ``Lot 249,'' ``Cat From Hell'' and ``Lover's Vow.''

4:00PM
Lake Placid: A New York paleontologist (Bridget Fonda) goes to the backwoods of Maine and teams up with the local game warden (Bill Pullman) to stop a 35-foot killer crocodile.

6:00PM
Slither: A small-town sheriff (Nathan Fillion) and his team encounter waves of wormlike alien organisms that are intent on devouring all life on Earth.

8:00PM
Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday: Slasher Jason (Kane Hodder) survives a SWAT team attack and returns to destroy all blood kin, who are his only mortal threat.

10:00PM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”


*Saturday October 22, 2011*

12:00AM
The Hills Have Eyes: A family road trip takes a terrifying turn when the travelers (Aaron Stanford, Kathleen Quinlan, Vinessa Shaw) become stranded in a government atomic zone inhabited by a band of bloodthirsty mutants.

2:30AM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

6:45AM
The Mummy: An Egyptian mummy (Boris Karloff) searches Cairo for the girl (Zita Johann) he thinks is his long-lost princess.

9:15AM
Village of the Damned: A doctor (Christopher Reeve) battles children who exert deadly mind control over adults in a small Northern California town.

11:30AM
The People Under the Stairs: A ghetto boy (Brandon Adams) discovers his landlords (Everett McGill, Wendy Robie) are weirdos hiding something in the cellar.

1:30PM
Tales From the Darkside: The Movie: A doomed boy stalls a witch (Deborah Harry) with three tales: ``Lot 249,'' ``Cat From Hell'' and ``Lover's Vow.''

3:30PM
The Hills Have Eyes: A family road trip takes a terrifying turn when the travelers (Aaron Stanford, Kathleen Quinlan, Vinessa Shaw) become stranded in a government atomic zone inhabited by a band of bloodthirsty mutants.

6:00PM
Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday: Slasher Jason (Kane Hodder) survives a SWAT team attack and returns to destroy all blood kin, who are his only mortal threat.

10:15PM
From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money: Bank robbers headed for a Mexican heist stumble into a bar frequented by the undead.


*Sunday, October 23, 2011*

12:15AM
From Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter: An executioner's daughter (Ara Celi) joins an outlaw (Marco Leonardi) who escaped death, in a journey that leads to vampires.

2:15AM
Tales From the Darkside: The Movie: A doomed boy stalls a witch (Deborah Harry) with three tales: ``Lot 249,'' ``Cat From Hell'' and ``Lover's Vow.''

4:15AM
Piñata: Survival Island: Released from a piñata, an evil spirit terrorizes young partygoers (Nicholas Brendon, Jaime Pressly) on an island.

6:00AM
Blood of Dracula: A girls-school teacher (Louise Lewis) turns a student (Sandra Harrison) into a vampire with an amulet.

7:30AM
From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money: Bank robbers headed for a Mexican heist stumble into a bar frequented by the undead.

9:30AM F
From Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter: An executioner's daughter (Ara Celi) joins an outlaw (Marco Leonardi) who escaped death, in a journey that leads to vampires.

11:30AM
Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane: A genetically engineered virus turns passengers aboard a 747 into ravenous zombies.

1:30PM
Diary of the Dead: A group of film students runs into real zombies while filming a horror movie.

3:30PM
Survival of the Dead: Residents of an island battle a zombie epidemic and search for a way to bring their dead relatives back to life.

5:30PM
Resident Evil: Commandos infiltrate a research facility after a deadly virus turns the entire staff into ravenous zombies.

7:30PM
The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

9:00PM
The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”


*Monday, October 24, 2011*

1:00AM
Diary of the Dead: A group of film students runs into real zombies while filming a horror movie.

3:00AM
Survival of the Dead: Residents of an island battle a zombie epidemic and search for a way to bring their dead relatives back to life.

5:00AM
The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”

10:00AM
The Exorcism of Emily Rose: An agnostic lawyer (Laura Linney) defends a Roman Catholic priest (Tom Wilkinson) accused of negligent homicide during the exorcism of a college student.

3:00PM
Resident Evil: Commandos infiltrate a research facility after a deadly virus turns the entire staff into ravenous zombies.

5:00PM
Dreamcatcher: While staying at a cabin in the woods, telepathic friends (Thomas Jane, Jason Lee) confront aliens that are being hunted by the military.

8:00PM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

10:00PM
Halloween III: Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.


*Tuesday, October 25, 2011*

12:15AM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

2:15AM
Village of the Damned: A doctor (Christopher Reeve) battles children who exert deadly mind control over adults in a small Northern California town.

4:30AM
Corridors of Blood: A 19th-century London doctor (Boris Karloff) becomes addicted to anesthesia and makes a deal with grave robbers.

9:00AM
Dreamcatcher: While staying at a cabin in the woods, telepathic friends (Thomas Jane, Jason Lee) confront aliens that are being hunted by the military.

12:00PM
Thinner: An elderly Gypsy king's (Michael Constantine) weight-loss curse prompts an obese lawyer (Robert John Burke) to call in a mob boss's (Joe Mantegna) debt.

2:00PM
Cujo: Bitten by a rabid bat, a huge dog traps a Maine woman (Dee Wallace) and her young son (Danny Pintauro) in their Ford Pinto.

4:00PM
Graveyard Shift: The owner (Stephen Macht) of an ancient mill hires a drifter (David Andrews) to rid the basement of rats.

6:00PM
Halloween III: Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.

8:00PM
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) renews his hunt for killer Mike, who has escaped from the hospital once again.

10:00PM
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) meets Mike's 9-year-old niece (Danielle Harris), who seems to know when he's going to kill next.


*Wednesday, October 26, 2011*

12:15AM
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) renews his hunt for killer Mike, who has escaped from the hospital once again.

2:15AM
Cujo: Bitten by a rabid bat, a huge dog traps a Maine woman (Dee Wallace) and her young son (Danny Pintauro) in their Ford Pinto.

9:45AM
Silver Bullet: A boy (Corey Haim) in a wheelchair stops a werewolf with his uncle (Gary Busey) and sister (Megan Follows).

11:45AM
Pet Sematary: A family's life in small-town Maine is shattered by the evil unleashed from an ancient American Indian burial ground.

1:45PM
Pet Sematary Two: A teen (Edward Furlong) and his buddy take a shot-dead dog to a sacred burial ground where it comes back to life, riled.

4:00PM
Slither: A small-town sheriff (Nathan Fillion) and his team encounter waves of wormlike alien organisms that are intent on devouring all life on Earth.

6:00PM
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) meets Mike's 9-year-old niece (Danielle Harris), who seems to know when he's going to kill next.

8:00PM
Halloween H2O: 20 Years Later: In hiding for two decades, a traumatized woman (Jamie Lee Curtis) learns her murderous brother has returned for her.

10:00PM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.


*Thursday, October 27, 2011*

12:00AM
House of Wax: Friends (Elisha Cuthbert, Chad Michael Murray) become stranded in a town where murderous twins entomb their victims in wax.

2:30AM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

10:00AM
The People Under the Stairs: A ghetto boy (Brandon Adams) discovers his landlords (Everett McGill, Wendy Robie) are weirdos hiding something in the cellar.

12:00PM
Candyman: Farewell to the Flesh: The daughter (Kelly Rowan) of a New Orleans aristocrat ties his murder to the legend of an artist (Tony Todd) fitted with a hook.

2:00PM
Dead Silence: After his wife meets a grisly end, a man (Ryan Kwanten) returns to their haunted hometown and uncovers a supernatural link to her death.

4:00PM
From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money: Bank robbers headed for a Mexican heist stumble into a bar frequented by the undead.

6:00PM
Halloween H2O: 20 Years Later: In hiding for two decades, a traumatized woman (Jamie Lee Curtis) learns her murderous brother has returned for her.

8:00PM
Halloween III: Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.

10:15PM
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) renews his hunt for killer Mike, who has escaped from the hospital once again.


*Friday, October 28, 2011*

12:15AM
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) meets Mike's 9-year-old niece (Danielle Harris), who seems to know when he's going to kill next.

2:15AM
Scream 3: Murders draw a young woman (Neve Campbell), a reporter (Courteney Cox Arquette) and an ex-policeman (David Arquette) to the set of a movie inspired by horrific events that they survived.

4:45AM
How to Make a Monster: A Hollywood makeup man (Robert H. Harris) sends his teenage werewolf and Frankenstein to kill studio moguls.

11:00AM
House of Wax: Friends (Elisha Cuthbert, Chad Michael Murray) become stranded in a town where murderous twins entomb their victims in wax.

1:30PM
Scream 3: Murders draw a young woman (Neve Campbell), a reporter (Courteney Cox Arquette) and an ex-policeman (David Arquette) to the set of a movie inspired by horrific events that they survived.

4:00PM
Survival of the Dead: Residents of an island battle a zombie epidemic and search for a way to bring their dead relatives back to life.

6:00PM
Diary of the Dead: A group of film students runs into real zombies while filming a horror movie.

8:00PM
Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane: A genetically engineered virus turns passengers aboard a 747 into ravenous zombies.

10:00PM
The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”

11:30PM
Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday: Slasher Jason (Kane Hodder) survives a SWAT team attack and returns to destroy all blood kin, who are his only mortal threat.


*Saturday, October 29, 2011*

1:30AM
The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”

3:00AM
House of Wax: Friends (Elisha Cuthbert, Chad Michael Murray) become stranded in a town where murderous twins entomb their victims in wax.

6:30AM
The Mummy: An Egyptian mummy (Boris Karloff) searches Cairo for the girl (Zita Johann) he thinks is his long-lost princess.

8:15AM
Bride of Frankenstein: Baron Frankenstein (Colin Clive) creates a hissing, frizzy-haired female (Elsa Lanchester) for his other monster (Boris Karloff).

10:00AM
Lake Placid: A New York paleontologist (Bridget Fonda) goes to the backwoods of Maine and teams up with the local game warden (Bill Pullman) to stop a 35-foot killer crocodile.

12:00PM
Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday: Slasher Jason (Kane Hodder) survives a SWAT team attack and returns to destroy all blood kin, who are his only mortal threat.

2:00PM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

4:00PM
Halloween III: Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.

6:00PM
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) renews his hunt for killer Mike, who has escaped from the hospital once again.

8:00PM
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) meets Mike's 9-year-old niece (Danielle Harris), who seems to know when he's going to kill next.

10:15PM
Halloween H2O: 20 Years Later: In hiding for two decades, a traumatized woman (Jamie Lee Curtis) learns her murderous brother has returned for her.


Continued below....


----------



## joossa

*
Sunday October 30, 2011*


12:15AM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

2:15AM
Halloween III: Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.

4:15AM
Bride of Frankenstein: Baron Frankenstein (Colin Clive) creates a hissing, frizzy-haired female (Elsa Lanchester) for his other monster (Boris Karloff).

6:00AM
Mimic 2: Investigating three faceless corpses, a detective (Bruno Campos) considers a teacher (Alix Koromzay) at an inner-city high school the prime suspect.

8:00AM
Slither: A small-town sheriff (Nathan Fillion) and his team encounter waves of wormlike alien organisms that are intent on devouring all life on Earth.

10:00AM
Halloween: John Carpenter's chiller about an escaped maniac who returns to his Illinois hometown to continue his bloody rampage.

12:00PM
Halloween 3 Season of the Witch: Two people (Tom Atkins, Stacey Nelkin) discover that a TV commercial will cue a madman's (Dan O'Herlihy) Halloween masks to explode.

2:00PM
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) renews his hunt for killer Mike, who has escaped from the hospital once again.

4:00PM
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers: Dr. Loomis (Donald Pleasence) meets Mike's 9-year-old niece (Danielle Harris), who seems to know when he's going to kill next.

6:00PM
Halloween H2O: 20 Years Later: In hiding for two decades, a traumatized woman (Jamie Lee Curtis) learns her murderous brother has returned for her.


Info for the 31st was not provided....


----------



## just_Tim

HSN Haunted house monday 10/3/2011 and Tuedsay 10/4/2011 !!! the guy must of gave me the wrong info when i called ! hsn told me on facebook their halloween shows are monday and tuesday this week, i looked on their site and the schedule sure enough they are ! so check their schedule guys for your time im so happy its on earlier then the 17th !


----------



## just_Tim

just looked again its on a few different times mon and tue so just look it up on hsn show schedule on their site its called Haunted House, so awsome its on 2morrow well not awsome for my wallet ahahahaha


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 3

Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places	FOOD 12:00am	
Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters	TRAVEL 3:00am
HSN Today ~Haunted House HSNtv 6:00am
That's Clever! -Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin, Mirn...	HGTV 6:30am	
Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge	DISNEY 8:30pm 


Tue, Oct 4 

HSN ~Haunted House HSNtv 1:00am
Halloweentown High	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Malcolm in the Middle -Halloween Approximately	IFC 8:30pm

Wed, Oct 5

That's Clever! -Haunted Fun House, Felted Halloween Scenes, Pumpkin ...	HGTV 6:30am	
Home Improvement -Bewitched	TBS 7:00am	
Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places	FOOD 8:00pm	
Return to Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Frasier -Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK 9:00pm 

Thu, Oct 6

Malcolm in the Middle -Halloween Approximately	IFC 12:00am	
Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places	FOOD 3:00am	
Frasier -Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK 3:00am	
Malcolm in the Middle -Halloween Approximately	IFC 6:30pm 

Fri,Oct 7

Home Improvement -A Night to Dismember	TVLAND 2:30am	
Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 9:00am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks just_Tim.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Currently watching America's Most Terrifying Places on The Travel Channel, Until 5pm P/T.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks DannyDanger. You combined Halloween & Horror shows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Food Network Halloween-related Shows*

Halloween Wars has been mentioned several times before, and the first one airs tonight, but in checking the Food Network site I also noticed that the Food Network Challenge will be featuring Outrageous Pumpkins 2 tonight too. I watched Outrageous Pumpkins #1 last year and the guy who won did a Medusa pumpkin not so unlike the GrandinRoad Medusa prop this year. Anyway, thought I'd put up a listing for both of these shows in one thread as they will be both airing on the same nights around the same times:


SUNDAY, OCT 2 -- Food Network

8 pm ET/PT -- Food Network Challenge "Outrageous Pumpkins 2", 60 minutes
9 pm ET/PT -- Halloween Wars "Witches and Scary Places", 60 minutes



MONDAY, OCT 3 -- Food Network

Midnight ET/PT -- Halloween Wars "Witches and Scary Places", 60 minutes
3 am ET/PT -- Food Network Challenge "Outrageous Pumpkins 2", 60 minutes



WEDNESDAY, OCT 5 -- Food Network

7 ET/PT -- Food Network Challenge "Outrageous Pumpkins 2", 60 minutes
8 pm ET/PT -- Halloween Wars "Witches and Scary Places", 60 minutes


BTW WE ALSO GET SATELLITE AND ON OUR _DIRECTV FEED_ FOOD NETWORK AIRS 3 hours Earlier than the schedule posted above!!!! Check your local guide so you don't miss it.


----------



## MissMandy

Starting in a couple of minutes, Making Monsters on Travel channel. It's about prop making


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MissMandy said:


> Starting in a couple of minutes, Making Monsters on Travel channel. It's about prop making


Saw your post and tuned in a little bit late but it looks really cool. I see that it's a series....very cool.


----------



## Slarti

It features Distortions Unlimited and about half of it was set at Transworld! Pretty cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MAKING MONSTERS -- Travel Channel

I'm West Coast and found it listed tonight as follows:


Satellite (DirecTV) -- Sunday, 10/02 -- 5pm PT, repeat Midnight (early am Monday, 10/3)

Cable -- Sunday, 10/02 -- 8pm PT, repeat Monday, 10/03 @ 3am PT


----------



## Paul Melniczek

AMC Fearfest October 2011 Full Schedule

Sunday, October 16, 2011

1:30AM Silver Bullet
3:30AM Thinner
7:00AM The Shining:
10:30AM Cujo:
12:30PM Christine
9:00PM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
10:30PM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

Monday, October 17, 2011

12:30AM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
2:30AM The People Under the Stairs
4:30AM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
9:00AM Night of the Living Dead
11:15AM Poltergeist
1:45PM The Funhouse
4:00PM Candyman
6:00PM Mimic 2
8:00PM Survival of the Dead:
10:00PM The Hills Have Eyes

Tuesday, October 18, 2011

12:30AM Mimic 2
2:30AM Candyman:
4:30AM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
9:00AM The Omen
11:30AM Dracula 2000
1:30PM Mimic 2
3:30PM The Hills Have Eyes
6:00PM Survival of the Dead
8:00PM Diary of the Dead
10:15PM Scream 3

Wednesday, October 19, 2011

1:00AM The Exorcism of Emily Rose
3:30AM Dracula 2000
9:00AM Blood of Dracula
10:30AM The Others:
1:00PM The Exorcism of Emily Rose
3:30PM Scream 3
6:00PM Diary of the Dead
8:00PM Flight of the Living Dead
10:00PM House of Wax

Thursday, October 20, 2011

2:30AM White Noise 2
4:30AM Blood of Dracula
1:30PM White Noise 2
3:30PM House of Wax: Friends
6:00PM Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane
8:00PM Slither
10:15PM Lake Placid

Friday, October 21, 2011

12:15AM Tales From the Darkside: The Movie
4:00PM Lake Placid
6:00PM Slither
8:00PM Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
10:00PM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”

Saturday October 22, 2011

12:00AM The Hills Have Eye
2:30AM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
6:45AM The Mummy
9:15AM Village of the Damned
11:30AM The People Under the Stairs
1:30PM Tales From the Darkside: The Movie
3:30PM The Hills Have Eyes
6:00PM Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
10:15PM From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money

Sunday, October 23, 2011

12:15AM From Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter
2:15AM Tales From the Darkside: The Movie
4:15AM Piñata: Survival Island
6:00AM Blood of Dracula
7:30AM From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
9:30AM From Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter
11:30AM Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane
1:30PM Diary of the Dead
3:30PM Survival of the Dead
5:30PM Resident Evil
7:30PM The Walking Dead “What Lies Ahead”
9:00PM The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”

Monday, October 24, 2011

1:00AM Diary of the Dead
3:00AM Survival of the Dead
5:00AM The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”
10:00AM The Exorcism of Emily Rose
3:00PM Resident Evil
5:00PM Dreamcatcher
8:00PM Halloween
10:00PM Halloween III: Season of the Witch

Tuesday, October 25, 2011

12:15AM Halloween
2:15AM Village of the Damned
4:30AM Corridors of Blood
9:00AM Dreamcatcher
12:00PM Thinner
2:00PM Cujo
4:00PM Graveyard Shift
6:00PM Halloween III: Season of the Witch
8:00PM Halloween 4
10:00PM Halloween 5

Wednesday, October 26, 2011

12:15AM Halloween 4
2:15AM Cujo
9:45AM Silver Bullet
11:45AM Pet Sematary
1:45PM Pet Sematary Two
4:00PM Slither
6:00PM Halloween 5
8:00PM Halloween H2O
10:00PM Halloween

Thursday, October 27, 2011

12:00AM House of Wax
2:30AM Halloween
10:00AM The People Under the Stairs
12:00PM Candyman: Farewell to the Flesh
2:00PM Dead Silence
4:00PM From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
6:00PM Halloween H2O: 20 Years Later
8:00PM Halloween III: Season of the Witch
10:15PM Halloween 4

Friday, October 28, 2011

12:15AM Halloween 5
2:15AM Scream 3
4:45AM How to Make a Monster
11:00AM House of Wax
1:30PM Scream 3
4:00PM Survival of the Dead
6:00PM Diary of the Dead
8:00PM Flight of the Living Dead: Outbreak on a Plane
10:00PM The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”
11:30PM Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday

Saturday, October 29, 2011

1:30AM The Walking Dead “Bloodletting”
3:00AM House of Wax
6:30AM The Mummy
8:15AM Bride of Frankenstein
10:00AM Lake Placid
12:00PM Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
2:00PM Halloween
4:00PM Halloween III: Season of the Witch
6:00PM Halloween 4
8:00PM Halloween 5
10:15PM Halloween H2O

Sunday October 30, 2011

12:15AM Halloween
2:15AM Halloween III: Season of the Witch
4:15AM Bride of Frankenstein
6:00AM Mimic 2
8:00AM Slither
10:00AM Halloween
12:00PM Halloween 3 Season of the Witch
2:00PM Halloween 4
4:00PM Halloween 5
6:00PM Halloween H2O 

Monday October 31, 2011 HALLOWEEN

1:00AM Halloween
9:30AM Halloween
1:45PM Halloween 4:The Return of Michael Myers
8:00PM Halloween
12:15AM Halloween 4:The Return of Michael Myers


----------



## Specterkev

MissMandy said:


> Starting in a couple of minutes, Making Monsters on Travel channel. It's about prop making



I watched it last night. was good.. but man I would have been super more angry with the whole truck transport that ruined those tree's for that mini golf place.




also watched HSN's haunted house,.. man.. seems to get worse every year,.... least to me


----------



## joossa

MissMandy said:


> Starting in a couple of minutes, Making Monsters on Travel channel. It's about prop making


Anyone know if there will be a rerun of Making Monsters?


----------



## Specterkev

joossa said:


> Anyone know if there will be a rerun of Making Monsters?


I beleive it is a series so.. they might rerun it sometime during the week,. then a new episode.


----------



## joossa

Specterkev said:


> I beleive it is a series so.. they might rerun it sometime during the week,. then a new episode.


Thanks. I really want to watch it.


Did anyone catch A Night at the Movies: The Horrors of Stephen King tonight (Monday) from 8:30 to 9:30PM? It was on TCM and was pretty awesome. 
King went through horror movies by sub-genre and gave lots of commentary.


----------



## Shadowbat

joossa said:


> Thanks. I really want to watch it.
> 
> 
> Did anyone catch A Night at the Movies: The Horrors of Stephen King tonight (Monday) from 8:30 to 9:30PM? It was on TCM and was pretty awesome.
> King went through horror movies by sub-genre and gave lots of commentary.



I watched it. Pretty good. It was fun hearing King talk about some of the different movies.


What was even better was it was followed by Frankenstein!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

what is going on with Hsn??? I tuned in to the Haunted House this morning and all they did was show a blow up cat and the rest was about cheesecake and candles! WTF!


----------



## tbain81

TCM'S Monster Monday Schedule


http://www.halloweenshows.net/2011/10/turner-classic-movies-tcm-monster.html


----------



## Specterkev

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> what is going on with Hsn??? I tuned in to the Haunted House this morning and all they did was show a blow up cat and the rest was about cheesecake and candles! WTF!


yeah they get worse every year.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

QVC and HSN have both given up on Halloween to some extent at least. I started a thread on the QVC Spooktacular show which was fun and cool, and it's now a relic of a bygone era. They flood the airways with Chirstmas shows, but Halloween? Nope.


----------



## Blaisethie

American Horror Story on FX....perfect timing for this show to premiere. I can't wait to see next weeks episode based on tonight. Was wondering if anyone else caught it and what you thought.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Watched myself. Not bad at all..kinda like Nip/Tuck with a supernatural element.


----------



## joossa

Blaisethie said:


> American Horror Story on FX....perfect timing for this show to premiere. I can't wait to see next weeks episode based on tonight. Was wondering if anyone else caught it and what you thought.


I didn't like it one bit. There was not enough horror. Also, the nudity, swearing, and sex is completely unnecessary and seemed too out of place.... maybe just so the show could have a TV-MA rating.

It stole too many things from The Shining and The Amityville Horror.


----------



## davidsdesire

joossa said:


> I didn't like it one bit. There was not enough horror. Also, the nudity, swearing, and sex is completely unnecessary and seemed too out of place.... maybe just so the show could have a TV-MA rating.
> 
> It stole too many things from The Shining and The Amityville Horror.


ita! there was far too much gratuitous profanity and sexual innuendo/nudity. I think it truly detracts--if you can tell a story well, you don't need gimmicks. But I will watch next week and see what transpires.


----------



## hippieman556

i have been watching tcm i cant wait to see what amc has in store


----------



## hippieman556

i cant wait for the horror movies to be on tv


----------



## AlterEg0

davidsdesire said:


> ita! there was far too much gratuitous profanity and sexual innuendo/nudity. I think it truly detracts--if you can tell a story well, you don't need gimmicks. But I will watch next week and see what transpires.


I agree. I got into it because I'm so starved for anything Halloween-ish right now. But, yes, the nudity & stuff was pointless. TV-MA doesn't draw me in anyway. I just want a good freak.


----------



## DannyDanger

The Haunting Hour-"Creature Feature Pt. 2" Saturday October 8th on The Hub at 8pm Eastern Time. 

This is the second part to last weeks episode. An homage to 60s B movies!


----------



## Kitty

There are Darth Vader commericals on You Tube.

The Force: Volkswagen
www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0

Volkswagen Commercial: The Force (Toyota Parody) 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jtH4beRWAo


----------



## Kaiserxion

Blaisethie said:


> American Horror Story on FX....perfect timing for this show to premiere. I can't wait to see next weeks episode based on tonight. Was wondering if anyone else caught it and what you thought.


I was at work before my shift began and this was on but, I had no idea that's what it was. I thought it was some semi old made for TV thriller movie. The only thing I did like about it was how the husband and wife saw the maid in different ways... Acting, either over the top or nothing there.



joossa said:


> I didn't like it one bit. There was not enough horror. Also, the nudity, swearing, and sex is completely unnecessary and seemed too out of place.... maybe just so the show could have a TV-MA rating.


Yes I agree. Random non plot scenes, story seemed like they forgot the timeline. I wasn't the only one, there were several people watching it and when the wife went on her rant about hubby cheating on her "pile driving her" everyone laughed and it was a joke for the rest of the shift.


----------



## MissMandy

TONIGHT (Sunday 10/9)
All Eastern Times
7pm - Halloween's Most Extreme - Travel Channel
8pm - Making Monsters - Travel Channel
9pm - Halloween Wars - Food Network


----------



## DannyDanger

Kaiserxion said:


> I was at work before my shift began and this was on but, I had no idea that's what it was. I thought it was some semi old made for TV thriller movie. The only thing I did like about it was how the husband and wife saw the maid in different ways... Acting, either over the top or nothing there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I agree. Random non plot scenes, story seemed like they forgot the timeline. I wasn't the only one, there were several people watching it and when the wife went on her rant about hubby cheating on her "pile driving her" everyone laughed and it was a joke for the rest of the shift.


I guess I'm among the few here that liked it  haha

I didn't think the sexual situations and swearing were out of place. Of course I watch a lot of HBO and SHOtime series so maybe I'm just jaded. haha. Anyway I felt it was establishing that the husband has cheated before and he is prone to do so again. Which causes tension between him and his wife, setting up future storylines. I didn't see it as a gimmick really. I mean the husband has just cheated. This is why they moved. So it is an important story element. he is struggling not to do it again but he's being tempted by the maid. Seems to fit to me. 

Also there was an allusion to the fact that the husband and wife get a little kinky sometimes. This was in there to set up the vinyl suit. If it wasn't established that they do stuff like that, then she probably would have been freaked out by the man in the vinyl or whatever that material was. And no I don't think that scene was gratuitous either. it is very likely that wasn't her husband in the suit. So this can later be expanded on and it can be revealed that technically she cheated now too. Also the guy looked really creepy in the suit so there was that element of it too. 

As for there not being enough horror in the show, well that's to be expected. It's a TV show not a movie. TV is more character driven, so though they will have horror elements to the show, the character development will always over power that. 

Anyway I liked it and I'll be watching it again.


----------



## Kaiserxion

We didn't need to see hubby whackin it at the window to establish he found the maid attractive hahaha. That just makes me think "who does that?" "I see a hotty, I MUST MASTERBATE! I also need to do it next to a window where I am clearly visible!"


----------



## joossa

Saw both Making Monsters and Halloween Wars (with RL Stein). ....Very nice!


----------



## Sychoclown

Scare Tactics new season tonight , I'll be watchin. Anyone enjoy this show?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Oct 11 Eastern Time

Halloween II	CINEMAX 1:35am	

Haunted History -New York	BIO 1:00pm	

Cheers -Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment	WGNAME 4:00pm

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy	TVLAND 10:30pm

Wed, Oct 12 Eastern Time

Roseanne -Halloween V	OXYGN 8:30am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 11:30am	

Roseanne -Halloween V	OXYGN 12:30pm	

Food Network Challenge -Spooky Cakes and Candy Cook-off	FOOD 7:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 8:00pm

Thu, Oct 13 Eastern Time

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 3:00am	

Reba -The Ghost and Mrs. Hart	LIFE 8:00am	

The Hollow	FLIXe 11:30am	

Halloween II	TMCe 9:40pm

Fri, Oct 14 Eastern Time

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	


NCIS -Murder 2.0	USA 8:00pm


----------



## davidsdesire

i just watched Halloween Wars #2 tonight...I am SOOOO jackin their "Too late for SLeeping Beauty" next year for my moroccan room. How cool was that????


----------



## Tish

davidsdesire said:


> i just watched Halloween Wars #2 tonight...I am SOOOO jackin their "Too late for SLeeping Beauty" next year for my moroccan room. How cool was that????


That was awesome! It was perfect in every way, I was ooohing and ahhing aloud.


----------



## DannyDanger

that bear was ridiculous! Seriously what were they thinking? I was with the pumpkin guy. He knew it sucked. He should have been like guys, can we make something that DOESN'T suck please! The bear looked like it belonged on top of a birthday cake for a kids party. Both of the Bling Bats creations were pretty awesome though!


----------



## hippieman556

i will have to check this show out when does it come on tv


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thurs, Oct 13 Eastern Time

Martha Stewart Show -Zombies HLMRK Ch. 11:00am


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up on the MS zombies episode.

BTW I mentioned there was going to be a halloween vampire themed PSYCH episode coming up. Tonight started the first season 6 episode and I found this interview with the stars where they mention the halloween episode. It will air on 10/26 and be titled "This Episode Sucks". Here's the interview:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/12/psych-stars-james-roday-dule-hill-season-6_n_1007480.html


----------



## vinny186

Haunted House for Sale. Oct 16 DIY network.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FRIDAY, OCT. 28 -- Hallmark Channel, 30 min.*
_*Noon ET/PT (*My Hallmark feed on DirecTV satellite airs 3 hours earlier than the times shown BTW--I'm pacific time zone)_

*"Martha's Halloween" *When Francesca & Sharkey get lost in the spooky Intimidation Woods, Kevin's modest idea for a scary movie turns into a spectacular production!

Is this suppose to be her Special? Haven't seen anything else listed. Specials ran 1 hour I thought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Thurs, Oct 13 Eastern Time
> 
> Martha Stewart Show -Zombies HLMRK Ch. 11:00am



This episode will repeat on Friday if you missed it today. The Martha Stewart Show usually airs 3 times daily during the week. The first and last air times are the current day's show. _The show that airs 1 hour before the last time is a repeat of the previous show generally._ According to the Hallmark Website the repeat episode airs at 1pm ET/PT. However, I get Hallmark on DirecTV and they must have a Pacific feed and it airs 3 hours earlier than the web times (the Hallmark Channel website doesn't mention this at all btw). So for me at least on the west coast with DirecTV, it will reair on Friday at 10am!


----------



## Mizerella

Martha Stewart had some good ones this week. I loved the Mermaid and especially the Voodoo Witch costume! I have decided that's what i am doing this year, already have all the stuff for it around the house. 

I cant wait for the Martha Stewarts Haunted House special coming up!


----------



## Mizerella

Ghost of Spookie said:


> *FRIDAY, OCT. 28 -- Hallmark Channel, 30 min.*
> _*Noon ET/PT (*My Hallmark feed on DirecTV satellite airs 3 hours earlier than the times shown BTW--I'm pacific time zone)_
> 
> *"Martha's Halloween" *When Francesca & Sharkey get lost in the spooky Intimidation Woods, Kevin's modest idea for a scary movie turns into a spectacular production!
> 
> Is this suppose to be her Special? Haven't seen anything else listed. Specials ran 1 hour I thought.


Hey Spooky I think this may be a cartoon called 'Martha' about a dog. 

As far as I know her new special "Martha Stewart's Haunted House" airs Oct 24th on Hallmark Channel.

It looks great, the little girl screaming bloody murder in the last preview was hilarious!!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 15 Eastern Time

Married...With Children -Take My Wife, Please	TBS 6:30am	

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 2:00pm 


Sun, Oct 16 Eastern Time

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	

Freaks and Geeks -Tricks and Treats	IFC 2:45pm	

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 7:00pm	

Making Monsters -Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma TRAVEL 8:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires FOOD 9:00pm	

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet! FOOD 10:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks Ghost of Spookie, for the Martha Stewart info. I love having DirecTv. We get the east and west coast showtimes.


----------



## joossa

The Walking Dead was fantastic tonight! Anyone else see it?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

joossa said:


> The Walking Dead was fantastic tonight! Anyone else see it?


Oh yeah..it was pretty awesome ! Lots of nice shocking moments in there.


----------



## hallorenescene

i saw it twice. awesome. as good as last season. when they were hiding under the cars, i was gripping my chair. can't wait till the next show. my heart just about stopped when the little boy got shot. and they've got to find the little girl. and who did the shooting.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Yes there are questions already starting to pile up. What kinda bugs me is we still have questions from last season to be solved..like the boy and his dad that saved the Sheriff and what about one-handed Meryl ? Did he really bring those zombies to the camp as payback ? Where did he go ?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 17 Eastern Time

Unwrapped -Halloween Sweets	FOOD Ch. 8:00pm	

Scare Tactics -Channeling the Dead	Syfy 8:00pm	

Halloweentown	DISNEY Ch. 8:30pm 


Tue, Oct 18 Eastern Time

Unwrapped -Halloween Sweets	FOOD Ch. 3:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 8:00am	

Scariest Places on Earth -A House Possessed; Haunted Irish Castl...	Syfy 8:00am	

Halloween: The Inside Story BIO 12:00pm	

The Hollow	FLIXe 1:10pm	

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge	DISNEY 8:30pm

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet! FOOD Ch. 10:00pm


Wed, Oct 19 Eastern Time

The Office -Employee Transfer	TBS 12:00am	

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet!	FOOD Ch.	1:00am	

Scariest Places on Earth -Charleville Castle Dare	Syfy 3:30am	

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed	DIY 5:00pm	

Food Network Challenge -Horror Cakes	FOOD Ch. 7:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires	FOOD Ch. 8:00pm	

Halloweentown High	DISNEY 8:30pm	

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit -Missing Pieces NEW	NBC 10:00pm 


Thu, Oct 20 Eastern Time

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires FOOD Ch. 3:00am	

Goblin	Syfy 3:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat DISNEY 11:30am	

Reba - The Ghost and Mrs. Hart	LIFE 5:00pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween	ABCFAM	Ch. 6:00pm	

Return to Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm	

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 9:00pm 



Fri, Oct 21 Eastern Time

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 9:30am	

Halloween: Resurrection FX	Ch. 11:00am	

That '70s Show -Halloween	ABCFAM 4:00pm	

America's Funniest Home Videos	ABCFAM 6:00pm	

Dharma & Greg -A Closet Full of Hell NEW TVGN 6:30pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MON., 10/24.....10pmET/PT ABC

CASTLE, "Demons", 1 hr. Halloween related episode, ghost hunters, dead bodies


----------



## Shockwave199

Did I miss the great pumkin charlie brown?


----------



## DannyDanger

No. Turns out it was just Snoopy on one of his tangents. You didn't miss anything XD


----------



## James B.

Halloween Wars on Food network is really cool; some of the stuff they come up with is amazing.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

My friends at Haunted Overload made it onto this TV program. Top ten Haunts in America!

A must see.

It will air again this week on the Weather Channel at the times below. 

10/21 9p EST Screams
10/22 9p EST Screams 

The NH Chronicle show will air Thursday October 27th.


----------



## Samhain1031

I just tried to watch the Scream awards on Spike, but I had to turn it off. It keeps getting more and more non-horror related and boring every year. On the upside, AMC has had some gems on for their FearFest for the past few days. They're doing a week of the Halloween series soon. Gotta love it.


----------



## MissMandy

Tonight 10/20: Hocus Pocus @9pm - abc family
Saturday 10/22: Halloween Block Party @9pm I believe - HGTV
(Eastern times)


----------



## Dullahan

*It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*; Thu, Oct 27 8:00 PM - ABC


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

THURSDAY, 10/27, 8pm ET/PT, CBS, 30 min

THE BIG BANG THEORY, "The Good Guy Fluctuation". Sheldon attempts some halloween scaring.


----------



## vinny186

If you don't have a DVR you're going to have to make a tough decision on the 27th. - THE BIG BANG THEORY or It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown


----------



## Shockwave199

Dullahan said:


> *It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown*; Thu, Oct 27 8:00 PM - ABC


Thanks so much for that! I'm making note of it. I could have sworn I got the dvd last year, but I guess it was the christmas one. Halloween just isn't the same without watching the great pumpkin charlie brown!

Dan


----------



## andisnw

*From the DIY Network*

Found this on my cable channel - DIY Fright House

http://www.diynetwork.com/halloween-fright-house-secrets-revealed/show/index.html


----------



## joossa

James B. said:


> Halloween Wars on Food network is really cool; some of the stuff they come up with is amazing.


Agreed! This is one of my favorite new-for-2011 HW themed special!


----------



## trojins

Happy Halloween and a scary night hope u get to see all of R.L. Stine and keep making all of the good movies and books for all of the scary boys and girls.


----------



## trojins

u r right u should have a good halloween and u need to whach all of the R.L. Stine and he dose need to keep making all of the movies and books for all of the scary boys and girls


----------



## DannyDanger

trojins said:


> u r right u should have a good halloween and u need to whach all of the R.L. Stine and he dose need to keep making all of the movies and books for all of the scary boys and girls


.....the hell?


----------



## xxnick0424

DannyDanger said:


> .....the hell?


 I think we have a 12 year old on our hands.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 22 Eastern Time

Paula's Best Dishes -Sweet Tooth NEW FOOD Ch. 10:30am	

Giada at Home -Sweets and Treats NEW	FOOD Ch. 11:30am	

Haunted History -New York	BIO 1:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires	FOOD Ch. 2:00pm	

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular	CARTOON 6:00pm	

Halloween Block Party 2011 NEW	HGTV 8:00pm	

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet!	FOOD Ch.	9:00pm	

Halloween	Syfy 9:00pm	

Chopped -Fright Bites	FOOD Ch. 10:00pm 


Sun, Oct 23 Eastern Time

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet! FOOD Ch. 12:00am	

Chopped -Fright Bites	FOOD Ch. 1:00am	

Halloween	Syfy 1:30am	

Wings - Gift of Life	USA 1:30am

Halloween Block Party 2011	HGTV 3:00am	

The Hollow	FLIXe 8:25am	

Sandra's Halloween Wonderland NEW	FOOD Ch. 9:00am	

Guy's Big Bite -Guy's Goulish Goulash	FOOD 10:30am	

Dark Prince: The True Story of Dracula	Syfy 10:30am	

Chopped -Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet!	FOOD Ch. 2:00pm	

Chopped -Fright Bites	FOOD Ch.	3:00pm	

Haunting Sarah	LMN	Ch. 4:00pm	

Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas	ABCFAM Ch. 4:30pm	

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy	CARTOON 5:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires	FOOD Ch. 7:00pm	

Food Network Challenge -Halloween Ghost Story Cakes NEW	FOOD Ch. 8:00pm	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses NEW	TRAVEL Ch.	8:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Underworld NEW	FOOD Ch. 9:00pm	

Iron Chef America -Forgione vs. Wong NEW	FOOD	Ch. 10:00pm


----------



## joossa

Wicked Vampyre, thanks so much posting as always! 

The Haunting Hour (movie) will also be on tonight (Saturday) on CartoonNetwork at 7PM after Scary Godmother.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just watching HGTV's Halloween Block Party 2011 and this year looks the best, based on halloween horror movies. 3 houses: monster lab; witches; and psycho/slasher hotel. I'm watching this right now on satellite DirecTV which in my area comes on 3 hours earlier than it does on HGTV thru cable in my area. Check your local listings. 

Update: definitely my favorite year of this show so far.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 24 Eastern Time

Halloween Wars -Underworld	FOOD Ch. 12:00am	

Iron Chef America -Forgione vs. Wong	FOOD Ch. 1:00am	

Dark Prince: The True Story of Dracula	Syfy 1:00am	

Food Network Challenge -Halloween Ghost Story Cakes	FOOD Ch. 3:00am	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL	Ch. 3:00am	

Living Single -Trick or Trust	OXYGN	Ch. 9:30am	

Good Eats -All Hallows Eats	FOOD Ch. 11:00am	

Guy's Big Bite -Guy's Goulish Goulash	FOOD Ch. 11:30am	

The Chew -Monster Mash-Up ABC 1:00pm	

Barefoot Contessa -Halloween for Grownups	FOOD Ch. 1:00pm	

Giada at Home -Halloween	FOOD Ch. 1:30pm	

Paula's Best Dishes -Sweet Tooth	FOOD Ch. 4:00pm	

Scooby-Doo Halloween	CARTOON 5:00pm	

Melissa & Joey -A Fright in the Attic	ABCFAM 6:00pm	

Sandra's Halloween Wonderland	FOOD Ch. 6:00pm	

M*A*S*H -Trick or Treatment	TVLAND 6:30pm	

Kid in a Candy Store -Tricked Out Treats	FOOD Ch. 7:00pm	

Halloween	AMC 8:00pm	

Martha Stewart's Haunted House	HALMRK	Ch. 8:00pm	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 10:00pm	

Pawn Stars -Rick or Treat NEW	HIST Ch.	10:30pm

Tue, Oct 25 Easter Time

Halloween	AMC 12:15am	

Pawn Stars -Rick or Treat	HIST Ch.	2:31am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	

Sandra's Halloween Wonderland	FOOD Ch.	10:00am	

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed DIY Ch. 11:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 11:30am	

Giada at Home -Sugar Rush	FOOD Ch. 1:30pm	

30-Minute Meals -Quicker Treats	FOOD Ch. 2:00pm	

The Nightmare Before Christmas	DISXD Ch. 5:00pm	

Barefoot Contessa -Halloween for Grownups	FOOD Ch. 5:00pm	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 6:00pm	

Charmed - All Halliwells' Eve	WE Ch. 7:00pm	

Last Man Standing -Last Halloween Standing NEW	ABC 8:00pm	

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 8:00pm	

Mediums: We See Dead People	BIO 8:00pm	

Criminal Minds -Devil's Night	ION Ch. 8:00pm	

Biggest Loser NEW	NBC 8:00pm	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 10:00pm	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter NEW	IFC 10:00pm

Wed, Oct 26 Eastern Time

Mediums: We See Dead People	BIO 12:00am

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 12:15am	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 12:30am	

Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 4:22am	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	TVLAND 4:55am	

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect	TBS 8:30am	

Mediums: We See Dead People	BIO 9:00am	

Fresh Prince of Bel-Air -Someday Your Prince Will Be in Effect	TBS 9:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 9:30am	

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee -Halloween	FOOD Ch. 10:00am	

Flying Wild Alaska -Trick or Tweto	DSC Ch. 11:00am	

The Chew -Love at First Bite NEW	ABC 1:00pm	

30-Minute Meals -Ghoulish Grub	FOOD Ch. 2:00pm	

The Nightmare Before Christmas	DISXD	Ch. 3:15pm	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 6:00pm	

The Middle -Halloween II NEW	ABC 8:00pm	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 8:00pm	

Glee -The Rocky Horror Glee Show	FOX 8:00pm	

Modern Family -Halloween	ABC 9:00pm	

Happy Endings -Spooky Endings NEW	ABC 9:31pm	

Halloween	AMC 10:00pm

Thu, Oct 27 Eastern Time

Halloween	AMC 2:30am	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 6:30am	

Bewitched -Twitch or Treat	WGNAME 8:00am	

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed	DIY Ch. 9:00am	

Giada at Home -Trick or Treats	FOOD Ch. 1:30pm	

30-Minute Meals -Ghoulish Grub	FOOD Ch. 4:30pm	

30-Minute Meals -Sweet and Spooky	FOOD Ch. 5:00pm	

The Parkers -Mummy's the Word	BET Ch. 5:30pm	

South Park -Spookyfish	COMEDY	Ch. 5:30pm	

America's Funniest Home Videos	ABCFAM 6:00pm	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 6:00pm	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	MTV 6:00pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween	MTV 6:30pm	

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown	ABC 8:00pm	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 8:00pm	

The Big Bang Theory -The Good Guy Fluctuation NEW	CBS 8:00pm	

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST Ch. 8:00pm	

Community -Horror Fiction in Seven Spooky Steps NEW	NBC 8:00pm	

Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters	TRAVEL	Ch. 8:00pm	

Parks and Recreation -Meet N Greet NEW	NBC 8:30pm	

The Secret Circle -Masked NEW	CW Ch.	9:00pm	

Chopped -Fright Bites	FOOD Ch. 9:00pm	

The Office -Spooked NEW	NBC 9:00pm	

Making Monsters -Monsters of Rock	TRAVEL	Ch. 9:00pm	

Making Monsters -Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma	TRAVEL	Ch. 10:00pm	

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 10:15pm	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL	Ch. 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your Welcome Joossa.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the Martha Stewart Halloween Special Monday night 10/24, it will be on turning a 2-car garage into a haunt, decorating a lawn, and a maze. 1 hour. 

For Hallmark viewers on the West Coast getting it on DirecTV, it will air at 5 pm PT, 3 hours earlier than shown above. Also if you get Food TV on DirecTV, it also airs earlier...Good Eats for example on Monday airs at 8 am PT.


----------



## hurricanegame

In Canada we get amc fear fest..anyone watch the walking dead..


----------



## hallorenescene

hurricanegame, i watched it. i love it. but was it on yesterday? last week it was on up to 2:00am. last night we got home about 11:30am, and i couldn't find it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw the preview for The Big Bang Theory (Thurs, 8pm ET/PT) and it looks pretty funny. Looks like Sheldon was the target of the guys' halloween tricks.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the Martha Stewart Halloween Special Monday night 10/24, it will be on turning a 2-car garage into a haunt, decorating a lawn, and a maze. 1 hour.
> 
> For Hallmark viewers on the West Coast getting it on DirecTV, it will air at 5 pm PT, 3 hours earlier than shown above. Also if you get Food TV on DirecTV, it also airs earlier...Good Eats for example on Monday airs at 8 am PT.


Do you know if this will reair I have dish and missed it last night.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Martha Stewart's Haunted House 1- hr special*

The Hallmark Channel was no help determining if it would reair. I didn't see any other date listed there. I then checked my 2-week Tivo listing, and yesterday was the only air date listed, so at this point I'd say, No, I don't think there is a repeat showing, certainly not before halloween this year. I thought the show was really good actually and am kind of shocked that it premiered so late in October and with no repeats listed. Seems kind of pointless given it was so close to halloween that the typical family would be hard pressed to set everything up at the last minute. If someone hadn't listed the special on this thread I would have missed it myself. 

Now that Martha Stewart has moved to Hallmark, I think fewer people also have less of a chance to see it. We get Hallmark on thru our DirecTV satellite service which is in a Plus or Choice tier of programming, but we only have Basic thru our Tivo cable service and Hallmark isn't in that tier of service. Sure hope I wasn't the only one to get to see this year's special.

BTW here's a link to the Hallmark webpage for MS Haunted House. They do have 4 short video clips you can watch on there, click on the Video Tab on the side of the page: when you get to the next window there's one under Preview, and three under the Video Tab.


----------



## halloween71

Bummer!!!!!


----------



## Mizerella

I just checked the Hallmark channel page and the only other air date I saw for Martha Stewarts special was Oct 31st at 10am.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mizerella said:


> I just checked the Hallmark channel page and the only other air date I saw for Martha Stewarts special was Oct 31st at 10am.


Thanks for the heads up Mizerella, I'd like to record it myself, although I'm not sure what showing a DIY episode on the day of halloween will do for most people looking to set up their yard this year. I rechecked my Tivo listings and it's not showing up there yet.

BTW the Hallmark site shows Martha Stewart's Haunted House on Oct 31 airing twice, 10am and 2pm (ET). That should mean that on the Hallmark feed I get her on the west coast it should air on _*DirecTV*_ at 7am PT and again at 11am PT.


----------



## halloween71

Thanks I will dvr it.


----------



## joossa

Anyone know if the History Channel will be airing:

A)Modern Marvels Halloween special where Spirit is mentioned?

B)The Haunted History of Halloween (I think that's what it's called...)?

Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Joossa I'm watching the Real Story of Halloween right now on the History channel. It started at 5pm. The replay is at 9pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Making Monsters on The Travel Channel*

While it's been listed along with other halloween related shows under the dailing listing I thought I would do a condensed listing of just Making Monsters upcoming episodes. The Travel Channel is reairing the entire 4 episode series.


**Note: the times listed are ET/PT as shown on my cable lineup. I'm on the West Coast and also get it on Satellite DirecTV and _want to note that it airs on the DirecTV feed 3 Hours earlier._ *Check your local listings for your area to confirm air time*.


Thursday, 10/27**
8 pm .... It's Not Easy Making Monsters (eps 1)
9 pm .... Monsters of Rock (eps 2)
10 pm .... Aliens, UFOs and The Enigma (eps 3)
11 pm .... Ultimate Haunted House (eps 4)

Friday, 10/28**
Midnight .... Monsters of Rock
1 am .... Aliens, UFOs and The Enigma
2 am .... Ultimate Haunted House
3am .... It's Not Easy Making Monsters

Saturday, 10/29**
8 pm .... It's Not Easy Making Monsters
9 pm .... Monsters of Rock
10 pm .... Aliens, UFOs and The Enigma
11 pm .... Ultimate Haunted House

Sunday, 10/30**
Midnight .... Monsters of Rock
1 am .... Aliens, UFOs and The Enigma
2 am .... Ultimate Haunted House
3 am .... It's Not Easy Making Monsters

Monday, 10/31**
7 pm .... Ultimate Haunted House (only episode in series that will be aired tonight)


----------



## joossa

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Joossa I'm watching the Real Story of Halloween right now on the History channel. It started at 5pm. The replay is at 9pm


Excellent! It will air here at 9PM and 12 Midnight! Thanks again! I owe you a bunch!


----------



## RattandRoll

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Joossa I'm watching the Real Story of Halloween right now on the History channel. It started at 5pm. The replay is at 9pm


I dvr this program just watched it loved it!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri, Oct 28 Eastern Time

Chopped -Fright Bites	FOOD 12:00am	

Making Monsters -Monsters of Rock	TRAVEL 12:00am	

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 12:01am	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 12:15am	

Making Monsters -Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma	TRAVEL 1:00am	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL 2:00am	

South Park -Pink Eye	WGNAME 2:30am	

Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters	TRAVEL 3:00am

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	

Bewitched -A Safe and Sane Halloween	WGNAME 8:00am

Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee -Renaissance Hallowee...	FOOD 10:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 11:00am	

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed	DIY 11:00am	

Roseanne -Halloween V	OXYGN 11:00am	

Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 11:00am	

The Parkers -Mummy's the Word	BET 11:30am	

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet	OXYGN 11:30am	

Martha and Friends: Martha's Halloween NEW	HALMRK 12:00pm	

Roseanne -Halloween: The Final Chapter	OXYGN 12:00pm	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	OXYGN 12:30pm	

The Chew -Fright Night NEW	ABC 1:00pm	

Roseanne -BOO!	OXYGN 1:00pm

Roseanne -Trick or Treat	OXYGN 1:30pm	

Roseanne -Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down	OXYGN 2:00pm	

Roseanne -Halloween IV	OXYGN 2:30pm	

Top Ten Scary Movies NEW	REELZ 2:30pm	

Roseanne -Halloween V	OXYGN 3:00pm	

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet	OXYGN 3:30pm	

Roseanne -Halloween: The Final Chapter	OXYGN 4:00pm	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	OXYGN 4:30pm	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	MTV 5:00pm	

South Park -Pink Eye	COMEDY 5:30pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween	MTV 5:30pm	

World's Funniest Halloween Moments	HALMRK 6:00pm	

CSI: NY -Get Me Out of Here! NEW	CBS 9:00pm	

Halloween: The Inside Story	BIO 10:00pm

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 11:00pm

Sat, Oct 29 Eastern Time

Star Trek: Voyager -Persistence of Vision	SPIKE 1:39am	

Halloween: The Inside Story	BIO 2:00am	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 2:00am	

Roseanne -Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down	TVLAND 2:00am	

Roseanne -Halloween IV	TVLAND 2:30am	

South Park -Spookyfish	WGNAME 2:30am	

Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed	DIY 7:00am	

Sandra's Halloween Wonderland	FOOD 7:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 7:30am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 10:30am	

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular	CARTOON 11:00am

Halloween	AMC 2:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Underworld	FOOD 2:00pm	

Food Network Challenge -Halloween Ghost Story Cakes	FOOD 3:00pm	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 4:00pm	

Iron Chef America -Forgione vs. Wong	FOOD 5:00pm	

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 6:00pm	

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2	TRAVEL 6:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Witches & Scary Places	FOOD 7:00pm	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 7:00pm

America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3	TRAVEL 7:00pm	

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 8:00pm	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 8:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 8:00pm	

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 8:00pm	

Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters	TRAVEL 8:00pm	

NCIS -Witch Hunt	USA 8:00pm	

The Suze Orman Show -Financial Fright Night! NEW	CNBC 9:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires	FOOD 9:00pm	

Halloween II	TMCe 9:00pm	

Making Monsters -Monsters of Rock	TRAVEL 9:00pm	

NCIS -Code of Conduct	USA 9:00pm	

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 10:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Underworld	FOOD 10:00pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween NEW	NIK 10:00pm	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 10:00pm	

Making Monsters -Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma	TRAVEL 10:00pm	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 10:15pm	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die NEW	NIK 10:30pm	

Iron Chef America -Forgione vs. Wong	FOOD 11:00pm	

Friends -The One With the Halloween Party NEW	NIK 11:00pm	

Halloween	Syfy 11:00pm	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Oct 30 Eastern Time

Halloween Wars -Zombies vs. Vampires	FOOD 12:00am	

Making Monsters -Monsters of Rock	TRAVEL 12:00am

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 12:01am	

Halloween	AMC 12:15am	

Halloween Wars -Underworld	FOOD 1:00am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 1:00am

Making Monsters -Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma	TRAVEL 1:00am	

Iron Chef America -Forgione vs. Wong	FOOD 2:00am

That '70s Show -Halloween	NIK 2:00am	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL 2:00am	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 2:15am	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	NIK 2:30am	

Halloween Wars -Scary Tales	FOOD 3:00am	

Home Improvement -Bewitched	NIK 3:00am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 3:00am	

Making Monsters -It's Not Easy Making Monsters	TRAVEL 3:00am	

Roseanne -BOO!	TVLAND 3:00am	

Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 3:30am	

The Suze Orman Show -Financial Fright Night!	CNBC 4:00am	

Family Matters -Dog Day Halloween	NIK 4:00am	

Family Matters -Dark and Stormy Night	NIK 4:30am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	

Halloween: The Inside Story	BIO 9:00am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 9:00am	

Halloween: Resurrection	FX 9:30am	

Halloween	AMC 10:00am	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 12:00pm	

Halloweentown	DISNEY 12:00pm	

Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern -Halloween Special	TRAVEL 12:00pm	

Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 1:00pm	

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge	DISNEY 1:35pm	

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 2:00pm	

Halloweentown High	DISNEY 3:10pm	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 4:00pm

Return to Halloweentown	DISNEY 4:45pm	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 6:00pm	

Halloween Wars -Underworld	FOOD 7:00pm	

Food Network Challenge -Outrageous Pumpkins	FOOD 8:00pm	

Halloween	Syfy 9:00pm	

Halloween Crazy NEW	TRAVEL 9:00pm	

Criminal Minds -Devil's Night	A&E 10:00pm	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 10:30pm	

America's Funniest Home Videos -AFHV: Halloweenies	ABCFAM 11:00pm	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 11:00pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just wanted to say thanks to all those that have contributed to this thread this year. Because of it I caught some shows I enjoyed and otherwise would have missed.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Oct 30 Eastern Time

The Simpsons -Homer Scissorhands	FOX 7:30pm	

The Simpsons -Treehouse of Horror XXII NEW	FOX 8:00pm


----------



## DannyDanger

WTF???????????????? WHy is the Simpsons Treehouse of Horror being played before Halloween????????????? XD HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 31 Eastern Time

Friends -The One With the Halloween Party	NIK 12:00am	

Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 12:00am	

The King of Queens -Ticker Treat NEW	TVLAND 12:10am	

Halloween	AMC 1:00am	

That '70s Show -Halloween	NIK 1:00am	

Roseanne -BOO!	TVLAND 1:19am	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	NIK 1:30am	

Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 1:54am	

Everybody Hates Chris -Everybody Hates Halloween	NIK 2:00am	

Criminal Minds -Devil's Night	A&E 2:01am

Roseanne -Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down	TVLAND 2:27am	

Family Matters -Dark and Stormy Night	NIK 2:30am	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 3:00am	

Food Network Challenge -Outrageous Pumpkins	FOOD 3:00am	

Family Matters -Stevil	NIK 3:00am	

Roseanne -Halloween IV	TVLAND 3:00am	

Family Matters -Stevil II: This Time He's Not Alone	NIK 3:30am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 3:30am	

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers	Syfy 3:30am	

Roseanne -Halloween V	TVLAND 3:30am	

Home Improvement -The Haunting of Taylor House	NIK 4:00am	

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet	TVLAND 4:00am	

Home Improvement -Crazy for You	NIK 4:30am	

Roseanne -Halloween: The Final Chapter	TVLAND 4:30am	

Home Improvement -Let Them Eat Cake	NIK 5:00am	

Imagination Movers -Haunted Halloween	DISNEY 6:00am

Classroom -Halloween Tech	HIST 6:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 8:00am	

Bewitched -To Trick or Treat or Not to Trick or Treat	WGNAME 8:00am	

What I Like About You -Halloween	ABCFAM 8:30am	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 8:30am	

Halloween	AMC 9:30am	

Haunted Houses	BIO 10:00am	

Martha Stewart's Haunted House NEW	HALMRK 10:00am	

Halloween Block Party 2011	HGTV 10:00am	

The Bernie Mac Show -Night of Terror	BET 10:30am	

Frasier -Halloween	WE 10:30am	

The View NEW	ABC 11:00am	

The Parkers -Mummy's the Word	BET 11:00am	

Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw	CARTOON 11:00am	

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse -Mickey's Treat	DISNEY 11:00am	

Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	WE 11:00am	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 11:30am	

The Parkers -Scary Kim	BET 11:30am	

Frasier -Tales From the Crypt	WE 11:30am	

Paula's Best Dishes -Sweet Tooth	FOOD 12:00pm	

Haunting Sarah	LMN 12:00pm	

Halloween II	CINEMAX 12:20pm	

Cybill -Halloween NEW	TVGN 12:30pm	

The Chew -Trick or Treat NEW	ABC 1:00pm	

Giada at Home -Sweets and Treats	FOOD 1:30pm	

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 1:45pm	

Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular	CARTOON 2:00pm	

Halloween: Resurrection	FX 2:30pm	

8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter -Trick-or-...	ABCFAM 3:00pm

Everybody Hates Chris -Everybody Hates Halloween	BET 3:00pm	

Scary Godmother: The Revenge of Jimmy	CARTOON 3:00pm	

Walker, Texas Ranger -The Children of Halloween	WGNAME 3:00pm	

8 Simple Rules -Halloween	ABCFAM 3:30pm	

Cybill -Halloween	TVGN 3:30pm	

Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 3:45pm	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	ABCFAM 4:00pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween	ABCFAM 4:30pm	

America's Funniest Home Videos -AFHV: Halloweenies	ABCFAM 6:00pm	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 6:00pm	

Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern -Halloween Special	TRAVEL 6:00pm	

The Hollow	FLIXe 6:30pm	

M*A*S*H -Trick or Treatment	TVLAND 6:30pm	

Attack of the Show NEW	G4 7:00pm	

Little House on the Prairie -The Monster of Walnut Grove	HALMRK 7:00pm	

Ghost Hunters Halloween Live LIVE	Syfy 7:00pm	

Making Monsters -Ultimate Haunted Houses	TRAVEL 7:00pm	

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 7:30pm	

Scared Shrekless	ABC 7:58pm	

Halloween	AMC 8:00pm	

Halloween: The Inside Story	BIO 8:00pm	

How I Met Your Mother -The Slutty Pumpkin Returns NEW	CBS 8:00pm	

Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 8:00pm	

Married...With Children -Take My Wife, Please	TVLAND 8:30pm	

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 9:00pm

Frasier -Halloween	HALMRK 9:00pm	

That '70s Show -Halloween	NIK 9:00pm	

Everybody Loves Raymond -Halloween Candy	TVLAND 9:00pm	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	NIK 9:30pm	

Halloween III: Season of the Witch	AMC 10:00pm	

Pawn Stars -Rick or Treat	HIST 10:00pm	

Cake Boss -Coffins, Costumes & Cake on a Gurney NEW	TLC 10:00pm	

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -Who Got Dee Pregnant	COMEDY 10:30pm	

Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	HALMRK 10:30pm	

Family Guy -Halloween on Spooner Street	TBS 10:30pm	

Watch What Happens: Live -Halloween Spectacular NEW	BRAVO 11:00pm	

Frasier -Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK 11:00pm	

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 11:00pm	

Friends -The One With the Halloween Party	NIK 11:00pm	

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDe 11:00pm	

Halloween II	TMCe 11:00pm	

The King of Queens -Ticker Treat	TVLAND 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tue, Nov 1 Eastern Time

Roseanne -Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down	TVLAND 1:11am	

Watch What Happens: Live -Halloween Spectacular	BRAVO 1:30am	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	NIK 1:30am

Roseanne -Halloween IV	TVLAND 1:47am	

Attack of the Show	G4 2:00am	

The Rosie Show -Halloween Show	OWN 2:00am	

The Haunting	TCM 2:00am	

Pawn Stars -Rick or Treat	HIST 2:01am	

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 2:15am	

Roseanne -Halloween V	TVLAND 2:20am	

That '70s Show -Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die	MTV 2:30am	

South Park -Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery	WGNAME 2:30am	

Roseanne -Skeleton in the Closet	TVLAND 2:53am	

Frasier -Halloween	HALMRK 3:00am	

Halloween Unmasked	NGC 3:00am	

Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 3:00am	

The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 3:01am	

Roseanne -Halloween: The Final Chapter	TVLAND 3:26am

Top Ten Scary Movies	REELZ 3:30am	

Frasier -Room Full of Heroes	HALMRK 4:00am	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	TVLAND 4:00am	

Frasier -Tales From the Crypt	HALMRK 4:30am	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	TVLAND 4:30am	

Dharma & Greg -A Closet Full of Hell	WGNAME 4:30am	

Onion News Network -Dead Reporter	IFC 5:00am	

Roseanne -BOO!	TVLAND 5:00am	

Roseanne -Trick or Treat	TVLAND 5:30am	

Everybody Hates Chris -Everybody Hates Halloween	BET 8:00am	

Attack of the Show	G4 9:00am	

The Rosie Show -Halloween Show	OWN 9:00am	

The Rosie Show -Halloween Show	OWN 5:00pm	

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDe 5:00pm


----------



## davidsdesire

DannyDanger said:


> WTF???????????????? WHy is the Simpsons Treehouse of Horror being played before Halloween????????????? XD HAHAHAHAHA


that damn Matt Groening...he's just messin with us!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you missed GRIMM's pilot, I noticed that it will air on SYFY tonight at 7pm ET/PT. Last reairing of the pilot episode according to my Tivo cable listing. This time slot does not apply to satellite's DirecTV's west coast, which is on a diffferent feed and I believe aired earlier.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri, Nov 4 Eastern Time

3rd Rock from the Sun -Scaredy Dick	REELZ 7:00pm 


Sat, Nov 5 Eastern Time

The Suze Orman Show -Financial Fright Night!	CNBC 5:00am	

Roseanne -Satan, Darling	OXYGN 11:00am	

Food Network Challenge -Outrageous Pumpkins	FOOD 4:00pm

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit -Missing Pieces	NBC 10:00pm 


Sun, Nov 6 Eastern Time

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 12:00am	

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -Who Got Dee Pregnant	WGNAME 1:00am	

Watch What Happens: Live -Halloween Spectacular	BRAVO 3:00am	

South Park -Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery	WGNAME 3:30am	

The Haunting	TCM 4:00am	

The Suze Orman Show -Financial Fright Night!	CNBC 5:00am	

Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 11:00am


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Nov 7 Eastern Time

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDe 1:15am	

Watch What Happens: Live -Halloween Spectacular	BRAVO 3:30am	

Scare Tactics -Channeling the Dead	Syfy 9:00am	

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDe 11:00am	

Cake Boss -Coffins, Costumes & Cake on a Gurney	TLC 8:00pm	

Cake Boss -Coffins, Costumes & Cake on a Gurney	TLC 11:00pm 


Tue, Nov 8 Eastern Time

Home Improvement -The Haunting of Taylor House	TBS 7:00am	

The Bernie Mac Show -Night of Terror	BET 10:00am 


Thu, Nov 10 Eastern Time

What I Like About You -Halloween	ABCFAM 8:30am 


Fri, Nov 11 Eastern Time

Reba -The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas	LIFE 8:30am	

NCIS -Witch Hunt	USA 3:00pm	

Reba -The Ghost and Mrs. Hart	LIFE 11:30pm 


Sat, Nov 12 Eastern Time

Reba -The Ghost and Mrs. Hart	LIFE 3:31am	

My So-Called Life -Halloween	SUNDe 12:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tonight Thu, Nov 10 9:00 pm P/T

Trick R Treat on Logo Channel


----------



## BillyBones

I just read it's official, NBC is bringing back the Munsters


----------



## hallorenescene

billy, new episodes or the old ones? i love the munsters.


----------



## BillyBones

hallorenescene said:


> billy, new episodes or the old ones? i love the munsters.


All new, they say it will be a little more edgy (whatever that means), no word on who will play who but it will be all the old gang. For me Fred Gwynne was Herman Munster LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

well, there were the different movies on the adams family, different characters, and they were all okay. butttt, the original cast of the tv series will always be #1 in my book.
and i agree, what do they mean the munsters will be edgier? the adams were always the edgy family. the munsters were the sweet, very odd family next door. i'm actually looking forward to the show. hope it's good. doubt if it will beat out the old series. fred gwynne is a tall boot to fill


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SYFY reairing all run eps of ABC's GRIMM tonight*

Just checking my Tivo listings for tonight and I was surprised to find all previously 4 aired eps of ABC's GRIMM being aired on SYFY tonight, 11/22, starting at 7 pm PT. This is on my cable feed and I think it's 7 pm ET/PT on both coasts. Check your local listings. If you are on satellite it could be a different feed and in fact air earlier.

My husband and I are both enjoying it but missed eps 2 so delighted to be able to catch what we missed.

Here's the run down:

Pilot.....7 pm
Bears Will Be Bears....8 pm
Beeware....9 pm
Lonelyhearts....10 pm


Just checked my DirecTV SYFY feed and it is 3 hours earlier than cable feed in my area and they are airing the Bears episode right now. Glad we have both cable (carried on basic thankfully) and satellite right now.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

The Chiller Tv Channel. Special Future of Fear premieres Friday Nov. 25 at 8pm and 10pm Eastern time

This two-hour event will delve into the compelling mysteries at the heart of the horror genre. Narrated by Linda Hamilton and featuring commentary from greatest horror storytellers of all time, including John Carpenter, Wes Craven, George Romero, Anne Rice, Alan Ball and John Landis, The Future of Fear will take a look back at where horror has taken us, its place in mainstream American culture and what’s on the horizon for one of the most enduring and popular genres of all time.


----------



## Rigormortor

An oldie from 1980 was on called Bloody Birthday, very good one. I also picked up on Blu-Ray "Dark Night of the Scarecrow"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Face Off on SYFY premieres tonight--Season 2*

Tonight starts the second season of Face Off on SYFY. See the General Forum Thread on it for times tonight. 

For newbies this is a special effects competition. Makeup, mask masking, costuming and backgrounds.

Should be info posted on www.syfy.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New SYFY show on props, Monster Man*

While watching tonight's Face Off on SYFY saw a promo on a new show they are doing this year called, "Monster Man", a prop show. Sounds very similar to the Travel Channel's Making Monsters that aired last year. Here's a link to the SYFY website: http://www.syfy.com/monsterman

No date yet for 2012 so keep checking and please post if you see it announced.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Repeat of Season 2 premiere of FaceOff*

If you missed yesterday's Season 2 opening episode, "Return to Oz", of *FaceOff*, just a heads up it will reair tonight on SYFY, actually it will air very early in the a.m. on Friday. Here's what I found through Tivo's guide (I'm on the West coast so is is for Pacific Time):

On Cable -- 3:30-4:30 a.m.
On Satellite/DirecTV (Pacific coast feed) -- 12:30-1:30 a.m.


_For all you on ET, SYFY's online schedule shows the repeat airing as follows:_

3:30 a.m.-4:30 a.m. Early Friday a.m. 
And on Friday, Jan. 13-- 11 pm-midnight and 1:00 a.m. - 2:00 a.m. (early Sat. a.m.)


----------



## davidsdesire

and if yer not able to catch Face Off on tv....you can also watch full episodes on Syfy rewind. That's how i watched it today.

This looks to be a very talented group of artists...should be fun to watch.


----------



## halloween365247

Has anyone seen An American Horror Story? It is on HBO, and we don't get it up here in Canada. Is it available on DVD yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't plan to mention this every week but tonight, Wednesday, is the night for a new episode of FACE OFF on SYFY. See a couple posts previous to this for more info on this prop/makeup show. SYFY does repeat each new episode numerous times during the week until the next new episode airs. Tonight's episode is entitled "Water World".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SYFY's new prop maker show, Monster Man, 3/14/12*

During this week's FaceOff on SYFY channel, they ran a promo for Monster Man, the series that follows a prop maker. Premieres March 14. The props they showed looked terrifying so I have high hopes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Flipping thru channels tonight and turned on ABC, and there was Tim Allen's LAST MAN STANDING's halloween episode entitled, "Last Halloween Standing" (10/25/11)! This was the first time we watched the show...I loved HOME IMPROVEMENT BTW, and my husband promptly said this show was basically the same show as that (he's right, just different wife, kids and show co-host). I liked that they have including holiday episodes in this series.

Anyway Tim is a halloween loving dad on this show as well. It was kind of a fun episode with Tim losing his grandson while ToTing and taking home another similarly dressed boy, and btw Elvira was on it too in all her glory. Hehe. I have to say seeing halloween decorated homes and streets and all the ToTers unexpectedly in January had me glad we found this episode in time to see it all.


It seems like a few of the halloween-related episodes that aired last season are now being repeated. We saw the CASTLE episode "Demons" just yesterday.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i love home improvments. and he always put out good halloween specials. can you buy this on tape? rosanne was another that put out good halloween specials. i have her special on vhs. it's really good. another that i would like would be cheers. they had some good specials as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallorenescene, it's on their website if you want to see it there. Here's the link. I have halloween eps (as well as other holidays) saved as well. Some of them are really holiday classics IMO.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gos, that was cute. i'd never seen that family before. what is halloween eps?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF SEASON 2 Mini Marathon -- All 4 Eps so far*

Hallo, sorry, eps short for episode.


Tonight SYFY channel is rerunning all 4 episodes back to back of the new Season 2 of FACE OFF (makeup for special effects competition show).

7 pm E/P / 6 C -- Return To Oz
8 pm -- Water World
9 pm. -- Rock Your Body
10 pm. -- Night Terrors. (last episode so far, shown yesterday)


The times above are for Eastern/Pacific. My DirecTV satellite airs them on an Eastern Feed so on that system I get it 3 hours earlier, cable on West Coast with Pacific Feed however is the same as listed above.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gos. 
i see also they are advertising the walking dead is coming back with another season. gotta catch that


----------



## Shadowbat

Chiller TV announced a new series called American Scream. Its about home haunts. Heres a brief description:

From the same director/producer of the critically-acclaimed hit documentary Best Worst Movie (2009) comes The American Scream: an unconventional look at the Halloween cultural phenomenon of homemade haunted houses, and the enthusiasts behind the scenes. Filmed in the sleepy enclave of Fairhaven, MA, The American Scream follows the creative minds behind three local homemade haunts and their spirited, passionate and sometimes harrowing efforts in igniting their town’s Halloween spirit each year. Slated for an October 2012 premiere, The American Scream is produced by Michael and Lindsay Stephenson, Zack Carlson and Rod Olson for Magic Stone Productions and Meyer Shwarzstein of Brainstorm Media; Michael Stephenson directs.


----------



## hallorenescene

shadowbat, that i want to see. awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up on the upcoming _The American Scream_ series Shadowbat! I had to do a quick look to see if we get the Chiller Channel (CHLL) on our current DirecTV package and we do, so will be looking forward to that come October. BTW DirecTV has an _awesome_ and easy to use online Guide for your viewing area, just enter your zip code. Never used it before now but will definitely be bookmarking it for future use.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*MONSTER MAN prop show Starts this Wed, 3/14 on SYFY*

Heads up, this Wednesday evening on SYFY Channel at 11pm E/10p CT, the new prop series entitled, *MONSTER MAN*, with Cleve Hall will premiere. *For this week only* it will air immediately after FACE OFF, the special effects makeup contest series which will be concluding its second season this Wednesday. Thereafter look for new episodes of MONSTER MAN each Wednesday, at its regular time, 1hr earlier at 10/9C pm.


Here's a quick listing for _*this week's episode, "Seeing Double" (remember times change for episode 2 to their regularly scheduled timeslot):*_
3/14 Wednesday.....11pm
3/15 Thursday.....2am
3/15 Thursday.....5:30pm
3/16 Friday.....8am
3/17 Saturday.....2am
3/18 Sunday.....5am
3/20 Tuesday...11pm
3/21 Wednesday.....6pm

FOR WEST COAST SATELLITE VIEWERS (DirecTV) WHO GET THE EAST COAST FEED here's a quick listing for you:
3/14 Wednesday......8pm
3/14 Wednesday.....11pm
3/15 Thursday.....2:30pm
3/16 Friday.....5am
3/16 Friday.....11pm
3/18 Sunday.....2am
3/20 Tuesday.....8pm
3/21 Wednesday.....3pm

The next episode will be "Forbidden Werewolf", followed by "Monster Infestation"

http://www.syfy.com/monsterman/


----------



## Shadowbat

Im so looking forward to Monster Man


----------



## lordula

Not sure if this is where I post this but I came across this today. It's a new Disney Channel movie coming out in October.

http://www.disneydreaming.com/2012/...l-movie-girl-vs-monster-starring-olivia-holt/


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

*Happy Halfoween*

Today Nickelodeon Channels 299 and 300, is airing Halloween episodes.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

There was a zombie themed episode of Castle on last night.  Season 4, episode 22 if you're looking for it!


----------



## mikeerdas

*Will American Scream be available on DVD?*

American Scream sounds great. Has it aired yet? And will it be available on DVD? Don't think I get Chiller TV. Is it typically part of Basic Cable or is it a premium / "movie" channel? (cable bill's high enough so we stick with basic). 

Huge fan of documentaries and really loved "Best Worst Movie". Very well done. Glad this new series is being produced by the same people.



Shadowbat said:


> Chiller TV announced a new series called American Scream. Its about home haunts. Heres a brief description:
> 
> From the same director/producer of the critically-acclaimed hit documentary Best Worst Movie (2009) comes The American Scream: an unconventional look at the Halloween cultural phenomenon of homemade haunted houses, and the enthusiasts behind the scenes. Filmed in the sleepy enclave of Fairhaven, MA, The American Scream follows the creative minds behind three local homemade haunts and their spirited, passionate and sometimes harrowing efforts in igniting their town’s Halloween spirit each year. Slated for an October 2012 premiere, The American Scream is produced by Michael and Lindsay Stephenson, Zack Carlson and Rod Olson for Magic Stone Productions and Meyer Shwarzstein of Brainstorm Media; Michael Stephenson directs.


----------



## mikeerdas

mikeerdas said:


> American Scream sounds great. Has it aired yet? And will it be available on DVD? Don't think I get Chiller TV. Is it typically part of Basic Cable or is it a premium / "movie" channel? (cable bill's high enough so we stick with basic).
> 
> Huge fan of documentaries and really loved "Best Worst Movie". Very well done. Glad this new series is being produced by the same people.


Turns out I do have Chiller TV as part of my basic cable access. Cool. But don't see American Scream as a currently airing program. Read somewhere that the episodes may be released in October (of course!). Unless the participants in the documentary are under a Non Disclosure Agreement, I wonder if they've talked about their experiences with the show.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF Marathon on CHILL TV Memorial Day*

Just looking thru my DirecTv listings and noticed that today, Memorial Day, CHILLER TV is running a FACE OFF marathon. 

_*I'm on West Coast*_ and it's 1 pm PT/4 pm ET now and here's the line up for the West Coast (East Coast add 3 hours to the listing time):

1 pm - Naked Ambition
2 pm - Out of this World
3 pm - Bad to the Bone
4 pm - Switched and Hitched
5 pm - Dancing Dead
6 pm - Family Plot
7 pm - Twisted Tales
8 pm - Welcome to the Jungle
9 pm - Naked Ambition
10 pm - Out of this World
11 pm - Bad to the Bone
Midnight - Switched and Hitched
1 am - Dancing Dead
2 am - Family Plot


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*HARPER'S ISLAND coming to CHILLER TV*

While perusing the CHILLER TV site I noticed that CBS' 13-episode mini-series from 2009, HARPER'S ISLAND, will be coming to Chiller. No start date listed yet. I remember liking it and getting some good scares from it. 

For more info on the channel and the show: http://www.chillertv.com/shows/harper_s_island/


----------



## Uncle Steed

Gah, wish we had Chiller TV here.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have never heard of Chiller Tv.


----------



## hllwnfan

@Spooky_Girl1980, "Chiller tv" is only offered on Dish network or Direct tv i belive. I am pretty sure it's not offer through Comcast. It is pretty cool though if you ever get a chance to check it out or you can just google it and find out more.


----------



## mikeerdas

hllwnfan said:


> @Spooky_Girl1980, "Chiller tv" is only offered on Dish network or Direct tv i belive. I am pretty sure it's not offer through Comcast. It is pretty cool though if you ever get a chance to check it out or you can just google it and find out more.


I have Chiller TV via Time Warner Cable. It's part of our basic cable package and is not a premium channel.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have Digital Preferred on Comast. It's the highest level package, HBO and Starz are the only channels that I don't get. I wish Comast would get Chiller Tv, it sounds like a cool channel.


----------



## Dancing Spirit

Watching a Halloween episode of Reba on Lifetime right now


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Right now SYFY is airing Haunted Collector all day. They are showing season 1 right now and season2 premiers tonight at 9pm EST


----------



## hllwnfan

havnt seen anything latley so i popped in a few movies of my own.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Got a chance to watch some Chiller when the wife and I were on vacation. Pretty cool. Kicking back in the hotel after a day's activities, watching some Outer Limits and cool stuff like that. Wish Comcast would carry it. My wife thought it was hilarious that I turned it on every night as soon as we checked into the room.


----------



## Guest

Saw a show "Modern Marvels" and it featured Halloween Tech,They showed Knotts Berry Farm during October and I was BLOWN away ! Also was a tour of a Halloween Museum that had a HUGE collection of Halloween collectibles.I kept it on my DVR for a quick fix !!! If you have Direct TV it has a feature where you can search for keywords(e.g. Halloween) That will come in handy for the next few months !!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I use TV GUIDE.com and type in "Halloween" for a schedule of what's airing in the next few weeks. It's amazing how many shows themed around Halloween run throughout the year. But you need to really pay attention around the end of September and through October, as the new specials show, some of which might never air again. I've recorded a number of these, and they haven't run since.

http://www.tvguide.com/listings/


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Sun, June 24
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND	6:00am

Mon, June 25
Frasier - "Halloween"	HALMRK 2:00am

Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND 3:00am	

Home Improvement - "A Night to Dismember"	TBS 7:30am	

Mediums: "We See Dead People"	BIO 8:00am	

That '70s Show - "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die"	ABCFAM 3:30pm	

Caroline in the City - "Caroline and the First Date" NEW	TVGN 4:30pm	

The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 5:00pm	

Tue, June 26
Wings - "Gift of Life"	REELZ 9:00am	

The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 12:00pm	

Wings - "Gift of Life"	REELZ 2:30pm	

Wed, June 27
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 9:00am

3rd Rock from the Sun - "Scaredy Dick"	REELZ 4:00pm	

Thu, June 28
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor House"	TVLAND 4:22am	

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 8:00am	

Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	TBS 8:30pm

Fri, June 29
According to Jim - "Dress to Kill Me"	TBS 12:00pm	

Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 7:00pm	

Sat, June 30
Halloween II	MTV 2:30am


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

thank you so muchhhh


----------



## ozfest43

Great! Thanks for the schedule. Going online to set the DVR now!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Sun, July 1 
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 12:38am	
The Little Vampire	ABCFAM 9:00am	
Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 10:00am	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 7:00pm	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 11:30pm

Mon, July 2
Dharma & Greg - "A Closet Full of Hell"	TVGN 7:00pm	
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 10:00pm

Tue, July 3
According to Jim - "Dress to Kill Me"	TBS 11:30am	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	OXYGN 12:00pm

Wed, July 4
South Park - "Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery"	WGNAME 3:30am

Thu, July 5
Night of the Demons	SHO2e 1:30am	


Fri, July 6 
Night of the Demons	SHOe 12:00am	
Home Improvement - "Bewitched"	TBS 7:00am	

Sat, July 7
South Park - "Pink Eye"	WGNAME 4:00am	
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 2:00pm	
That '70s Show - "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die"	TVLAND 8:00pm	
NCIS - "Murder 2.0"	USA 8:00pm


----------



## James B.

Next week (July 12th or so) Spike is having a Steven King movie each night starting Thursday or Friday; I cannot see their schedule at work to get the details. Cujo, Christine, The Shining, and The Creep Show will play.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time

Sun, July 8 
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 4:30am	
Melissa & Joey - "A Fright in the Attic'	ABCFAM 7:00am	

Mon, July 9
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 3:32am	
Living Single - "I've Got You Under My Skin"	OXYGN 6:00am	
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 12:00pm	
America's Funniest Home Videos - AFHV: "Halloweenies"	WGNAME 9:00pm

Tue, July 10
Night of the Demons	SHO2e 8:15pm	
Sexy Beasts: "Vamps, Wolves and Mutants"	BIO 11:00pm	

Wed, July 11
Sexy Beasts: "Vamps, Wolves and Mutants"	BIO 3:00am	
Angel - "Life of the Party"	TNT 7:00am	
Early Edition - "Halloween"	TVGN 11:00am

Thu, July 12
8 Simple Rules - "Halloween"	ABCFAM 1:30pm	
Everybody Loves Raymond - "Halloween Candy"	TBS 2:00pm	
South Park - "Pink Eye"	COMEDY 5:30pm	
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TVLAND 8:21pm	
The Big Bang Theory - "The Good Guy Fluctuation"	CBS 8:31pm	

Fri, July 13
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 2:30am
Will & Grace - "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown"	LIFE 8:30am	
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 5:00pm	
South Park - "Spookyfish"	COMEDY 5:30pm	
Scary Movie	AMC 10:00pm	

Sat, July 14
Halloween H20: 20 Years Later	AMC 12:00am	
Dharma & Greg - "A Closet Full of Hell"	TVGN 5:30pm	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 10:30pm


----------



## ozfest43

Thanks, Wicked Vampyre, for posting these updates. I imagine your posts will be a page in length come October.


----------



## Brewgirl

Well if any of you have DirectTV, all the Viacom owned channels are temporarily canceled. So that includes TVland, Comedy Central and BET. Hopefully they will come to a resolution soon.


----------



## IshWitch

That is such a load of...
We have direct tv and are NOT HAPPY!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

I also have DirecTV. Today the channels are back


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Mon, Jul 23
Night of the Demons	SHOe 1:30am	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	ION 8:00pm	

Tue, Jul 24
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 2:30am	

Wed, July 25
Cybill - "Halloween"	TVGN 10:30am	
Frasier - "Halloween"	WE 3:00pm	

Thu, July 26
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 3:00am	
Charmed - "All Halliwells' Eve"	TNT 9:00am	
Night of the Demons	SHO2e 10:15pm	

Fri, July 27
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 2:27am	
South Park - "Spookyfish"	WGNAME 4:00am	
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	LIFE 7:30pm	

Sat, July 28
Night of the Demons	SHOe 2:45am	
My Name Is Earl - "Little Bad Voodoo Brother"	TBS 8:35am


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

you are the bestest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenniferRene

WOW this is awesome! thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## EvilMel

Thanks to you!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your welcome


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern.

Sun, July 29
Sexy Beasts: "Vamps, Wolves and Mutants"	BIO 11:00am	

Mon, July 30
Malcolm in the Middle - "Halloween Approximately"	IFC 6:00pm	

Tue, July 31
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	ABCFAM 12:00am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	ABCFAM 12:30am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Hex and the Single Guy"	TBS 9:00am	
8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter - "Trick-or-..."	ABCFAM 1:00pm

Wed, Aug 1
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor" House	TBS 7:00am	

Fri, Aug 3 
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TBS 6:00pm	
CSI: NY - "Get Me Out of Here!"	CBS 9:00pm	
Frasier - "Halloween"	HALMRK 10:30pm	

Sat ,Aug 4
Frasier - "Halloween"	HALMRK 3:30am	
Mediums: "We See Dead People"	BIO 10:00am


----------



## Uncle Steed

Sweet! Love sitcom Halloween episodes. Warming up the DVR...


----------



## ozfest43

I could watch the Home Improvement Halloween episodes a hundred times!


----------



## Uncle Steed

ozfest43 said:


> I could watch the Home Improvement Halloween episodes a hundred times!


Same here! Good stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i love the home improvement episodes. does anyone know if they can be purchased? i have the rosanne halloween episodes, and they are well worth the money


----------



## kathy2008

Ok, hate to be the dummy here, but why do they show all the halloween episodes in the summer but not in October?


----------



## Kardec251985

kathy2008 said:


> Ok, hate to be the dummy here, but why do they show all the halloween episodes in the summer but not in October?


Maybe the major networks think that all of the cable networks have run Halloween into the ground by October 31st and just don't bother putting anything on. By putting the shows on during the summer they are starting the autumn hype. I notice that during October channels like History, Travel, SyFy, AMC, Food Network, & HBO put on tons of Halloween-y, creepy, or horror-based shows while the major networks barely put on anything...except of course It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Uncle Steed said:


> Sweet! Love sitcom Halloween episodes. Warming up the DVR...


oh my gosh meeee tooo!!! and i love roseanne!


----------



## kathy2008

Thanks Kardec! Glad I've got a DVR!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern time.

Mon,Aug 6
George Lopez - "Halloween Cheer"	ION 1:30pm	

Tue,Aug 7
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	OXYGN 1:30pm	

Wed,Aug 8 
NCIS - "Witch Hunt"	USA 1:00pm	

Thu,Aug 9
NCIS - "Code of Conduct"	USA 7:00pm	
Everybody Loves Raymond - "Halloween Candy"	TVLAND 11:00pm	

Fri,Aug 10 
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TBS 12:30pm


----------



## Uncle Steed

Sweet! I check this every Sunday and set the DVR accordingly. Thanks, Vampyre!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

They really should release a "Home Improvement" Halloween collection like they did for "Roseanne".


----------



## SpookySarah

I watched The Good Witch today; it really got me into the Halloween state of mind.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Mwahaha! Loves me some good Halloween reruns!


----------



## MissMandy

Something went wrong. The Halloween episode of Everybody loves Raymond never came on  I was so looking forward to it too


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

@MissMandy Don't know what happened? Keep an eye out they may show it again. Keep in mind these are TV guide listings for Eastern time.


----------



## MissMandy

Yes, I'm on the East coast lol


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Sat, Aug 11
Haunted Houses	BIO 8:00am	

Sun, Aug 12
Goblin	Syfy 3:00am	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	A&E 6:00pm	

Mon, Aug 13
Halloween II	CINEMAX 4:45am	

Tue, Aug 14
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	TVLAND 3:00am	
Living Single - "Trick or Trust"	OXYGN 6:30am	
Yes, Dear - "Halloween"	CMT 6:00pm	

Wed, Aug 15
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	TVLAND 2:30am	
Little House on the Prairie - "The Monster of Walnut Grove"	HALMRK 6:00pm	
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit - "Missing Pieces"	NBC 10:00pm	

Thu, Aug 16
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	WGNAME 2:00am	

Sat, Aug 18 
The Office - "Koi Pond"	TBS 12:00am


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud

Just watched "Freddy's Dead" on The Movie Channel. Soooo cheesy, but you've gotta love Freddy.  Even after all these years, he's still great. It's a plus that the wife jumped at the scary parts!!!


----------



## diggerc

Tonight 10:00 PM EDT Cash Cowboys visit an extreme classic monster collector on History Channel 2.
Scott and Sheldon descend into a Frankenstein-inspired basement of horrors where the macabre collection includes life-size mummies, mannequins and a creepy statue of the legendary Nosferatu.


----------



## jenlea81

If anyone is interested - Craft Wars on TLC is Halloween themed this week. It will probably be something random like make a haunted house out of toilet paper and plastic utensils.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

NBC's GRIMM returns tonight for a second season. 10pm. Hubby and I really enjoyed the first season and hope Season 2 will be as good or better.


----------



## KimmyBlanks

I am soo thankful for this thread! I love catching all of the Halloween themed episodes on tv. Thank you for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GRIMM Season 2 Opener -- repeat*

If you missed Season Two's first episode of Grimm on NBC this past Monday, "Bad Teeth", it will be repeating this Friday, 8/17, on NBC. 9pm ET/PT.


----------



## Wolfbeard

I had just seen that* Face Off *will start its new season on SyFi next Tuesday, 8/21! 

I'm looking forward to that!!!

Eric


----------



## Uncle Steed

Awesome! Great show!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time

Mon, Aug 20
The Bernie Mac Show - "Night of Terror"	BET 8:30am	
The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 12:30pm	
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	CMT 7:30pm	
George Lopez - "Halloween Cheer"	NIK 10:00pm 

Tue, Aug 21
The Wendy Williams Show - "How You Booin'?"	BET 12:00am	
George Lopez - "Halloween Cheer"	NIK 1:12am	
Everybody Loves Raymond - "Halloween Candy"	TVLAND 9:30pm	

Thu, Aug 23
Onion News Network - "Dead Reporter"	IFC 3:30am	
Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 7:00pm	
Charmed - "All Halliwells' Eve"	WE 7:00pm	

Fri, Aug 24
Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 2:30am	

Sat, Aug 25
Scary Movie	AMC 3:04am	
Married...With Children - "Take My Wife, Please"	TBS 6:00am	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 11:32pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

MissMandy 
Tue, Aug 21 Everybody Loves Raymond - "Halloween Candy"	TVLAND 9:30pm


----------



## MissMandy

Woohoo can't wait!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tonight's FACE OFF Season 3 Opener episode "A Force to be Reckoned With" on SYFY is 1-1/2 Hours long. It will repeat a number of times before next week's new episode in case you missed it or only caught the first hour.

They are also airing eps from Season 2 before tonight's premier and those are only 1 hour long.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tonight's FACE OFF Season 3 Opener episode "A Force to be Reckoned With" on SYFY is 1-1/2 Hours long. It will repeat a number of times before next week's new episode in case you missed it or only caught the first hour.
> 
> They are also airing eps from Season 2 before tonight's premier and those are only 1 hour long.


There is definitely some talent there this year. The drama crap is annoying though. I was blown away by the winner's entry. The little guy in the exoskeleton. That was an amazing build and fabrication in only three days! This totally blew me away!

Here's a link to it: *http://www.syfy.com/_cache/images/assets/faceoff/2012-08/s03_e0301_transformation_07_134558234621___CC___640x360.jpg
*
Eric


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Mon, Aug 27
Frasier - "Room Full of Heroes"	HALMRK 4:30am	

Thu, Aug 30
NCIS - "Murder 2.0"	USA 9:00pm	

Fri, Aug 31
Scrubs - "My Big Brother"	COMEDY 2:28pm	
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	ABCFAM 4:00pm

Mon, Sep 3
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 9:30am	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	ION 7:00pm	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	TBS 9:00pm


----------



## Uncle Steed

Once again...you rock, Vampyre.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your welcome


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 

Tue, Sept 4
Supernatural - "It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester"	TNT 9:00am
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	OXYGN 11:00am	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas" NEW	CMT 8:30pm	

Wed, Sept 5
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 8:00am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 8:30am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	OXYGN 3:30pm	
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor House"	TVLAND 8:00pm	

Thu, Sept 6 
Malcolm in the Middle - "Halloween"	IFC 7:30pm	

Fri, Sept 7
Frasier - "Room Full of Heroes"	HALMRK 10:00pm

Sat, Sept 8
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	WGNAME 2:30am	
Frasier - "Room Full of Heroes"	HALMRK 3:00am	
My Fair Wedding With David Tutera - "Masquerade Bride"	WE 2:00pm	

Mon, Sept 10
Roseanne - "BOO!"	TVLAND 3:00am


----------



## Abighoul

*Food Network's "Halloween Wars" Returning October 07 2012*









From Karen Benardello on Shockya.com:



> ‘Halloween Wars’ is returning for a frightening second season on Food Network, beginning on Sunday, October 7 at 9pm ET/PT. The show will feature five teams, consisting of a pumpkin carving artist, a cake decorator and a candy craftsman, who battle over four episodes. The competition series is aimed to create the ultimate Halloween themed display that features heart-pounding creations.
> 
> One team will be eliminated each week by the judging panel, and the last team in the competition will win $50,000. The judging panel consists of renowned cake decorator Shinmin Li and award-winning special effect, make-up artist and horror actor and director Tom Savini. ‘Halloween Wars,’ which will be hosted by Justin Willman from ‘Cupcake Wars,’ will also feature a rotating guest judge on every episode. The guest judges include ‘Saw’ actress Shawnee Smith, ‘True Blood’ actress Rutina Wesley, ‘The Twilight Saga’ actor Chaske Spencer and ‘The Vampire Diaries’ actress Sara Canning.
> 
> Details about the season two episodes of ‘Halloween Wars’ are listed below.
> 
> *‘Evil Clowns,’ Debuting Sunday, October 7th-Season Premiere*
> 
> In the first of four battles, the five teams must combine their arts to create the most terrifying clown imaginable.
> 
> Special guest judge: Shawnee Smith
> 
> *‘Battle of the Vampire Killer,’ Debuting Sunday, October 14th*
> 
> The four remaining teams must capture an epic battle in which a vampire killer slays his prey.
> 
> Special guest judge: Rutina Wesley
> 
> *‘Science Gone Wrong,’ Debuting Sunday, October 21st*
> 
> The three remaining teams must capture the terrifying moment when a mad scientist’s creation goes horribly wrong.
> 
> Special guest judge: Chaske Spencer
> 
> *‘Zombie Wedding,’ Debuting Sunday, October 28th-Season Finale*
> 
> The two remaining teams must evoke the scene of a romantic yet horrific zombie wedding. At stake is the Halloween Wars champion and the $50,000 grand prize.
> 
> Special guest judge: Sara Canning


I loved last year's Halloween Wars, even if Team Bling Bats pretty much ran away with it. Here's hoping there's a more even playing field this year.


----------



## HalloScream

Anybody know when the halloween block decorating house show is coming on? I can't remember the exact name but their was a thread on it that I can't find. Their was links to videos from last year and 2010 that people had trouble viewing.


----------



## AsH-1031

Halloween Wars is returning? Awesome! Loved last year's and can't wait to watch this one. I thought it was great that each team had to have a pumpkin carver.


----------



## CornStalkers

HalloScream said:


> Anybody know when the halloween block decorating house show is coming on? I can't remember the exact name but their was a thread on it that I can't find. Their was links to videos from last year and 2010 that people had trouble viewing.



http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/episode_archive/0,1000237,HGTV_32663_1166,00.html Here's the link to the show, it was HGTV Halloween Block Party...Loved it! Tried searching for the 2012 guide but no luck


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern.

Wed, Sept 12
The Office - "Costume Contest"	TBS 12:30am	

Thu, Sept 13
Haunted Houses	BIO 8:00am	

Fri, Sept 14
According to Jim - "Unruly Spirits"	TBS 12:00pm
Cheers - "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment"	REELZ 1:00pm	
Cheers - "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment"	REELZ 6:30pm	
Frasier - "Tales From the Crypt"	HALMRK 11:30pm


Sat, Sept 15
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Hex and the Single Guy"	ABCFAM 12:00am	
Mediums: "We See Dead People"	BIO 8:00am	
King of the Hill - "Hilloween"	CARTOON 10:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Eastern Time

Tue, Sept 11
The Big Bang Theory "The Middle Earth Paradigm" TBS 9:00pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SYFYs Face Off tonight 9/11*

SYFY is re-airing this season's episodes right now in my area starting with the 1st ep this season and running thru tonight's new episode "Alice in Zombieland".


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love the updates by Vampyre. I know I say it a lot, but I really appreciate it because it makes setting my DVR accordingly such an easy task.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Sweet!!!!!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> SYFY is re-airing this season's episodes right now in my area starting with the 1st ep this season and running thru tonight's new episode "Alice in Zombieland".


----------



## Kelloween

Any one heard anything about the show "Dead souls" on Chiller starting Oct 8? Looks like it may be good...not sure if its a running series or separate stories each week?


----------



## TNBrad

On 9/30 two new episodes of *M a k i n g M o n s t e r s* on the travle Channle and another on10/07


----------



## jenlea81

In case anyone is interested, there is a channel called The Hub (it's like a teen channel). Anyway, usually around 5pm (Central) they show an episode of Goosebumps and R.L. Stines The Haunting Hour. I used to love those shows and now my kids watch them. You'd probably have to search for them b/c they aren't consistant with which one they are showing and what time. This is what I found for the next few days. 

Goosebumps: Sat 4pm and 430pm (Central)
Mon 5pm (Central)
Wed 5pm (Central)

RL Stine's The Haunting Hour Thur 5pm (Central)


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern.

Mon, Sept 17
Home Improvement - "I Was a Teenage Taylor"	TBS 8:30am	
Living Single - "I've Got You Under My Skin"	OXYGN 9:00am

Tue, Sept 18
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TVLAND 4:30am	
The Middle - "Halloween II"	ABC 8:00pm	
American Dad! - "Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls"	CARTOON 10:00pm	

Wed, Sept 19
American Dad! - "Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls"	CARTOON 1:30am	
NCIS - "Witch Hunt"	USA 10:00am	
Malcolm in the Middle - "Halloween Approximately"	IFC 7:30pm	

Thu, Sept 20
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	TVLAND 3:00am	

Fri, Sept 21
The Bernie Mac Show - "Night of Terror"	BET 9:30am	

Sat, Sept 22
Roseanne - "BOO!"	TVLAND 7:48am	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	TVLAND 10:12am	
Making Monsters - "Ultimate Haunted Houses"	TRAVEL 4:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Aliens, UFO's and the Enigma"	TRAVEL 5:00pm	
Making Monsters - "It's Not Easy Making Monsters"	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Monsters of Rock"	TRAVEL 7:00pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sun., 9/23 @8/7c -- FoodNetwork channel -- Cupcake Wars, VIP event for Adam Sandler's new animated film "Hotel Transylvania", judges want monsterously good cupcakes.

Repeats at Mon. 9/24 @ 3am/2amC 
and again on Tues., 9/25 @ 8pm/7C

Times may differ depending on what network feed you get.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Face Off is new tonight and the new series HOT SET (stage setting competition) starts after it. Both on SYFY. Check for repeats if you missed


----------



## Specterkev

HSN haunted house starts monday!


and Wedsnday is the return for the fall episodes of South Park.. and it is Halloween! They have not done a halloween episode since 2006!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHtiwvi9gDU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Wednesday at 9 or 10 is a show called Toy Hunters the guy attends some sort of horror/ sci-fi toy convention or something. That is on Travel Channel. I also saw Van Helsing is on TNT. & TBS the next two weekends.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern. 


Mon, Sept 24
Everybody Loves Raymond - "Halloween Candy"	TBS 2:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	WE 10:30pm	

Tue, Sept 25
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 2:51am	
Dharma & Greg - "A Closet Full of Hell"	TVGN 5:30pm	
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 5:53pm	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 8:00pm	

Wed, Sept 26
Scary Movie	AMC 3:30am	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 3:30am	

Fri, Sept 28
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	CMT 8:30pm	

Sat, Sept 29
Sister, Sister - "Halloween"	style. 7:30am	
The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 11:09am	

Sun, Sept 30
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	TVLAND 2:27am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	TVLAND 9:00am	
Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern - "Halloween Special"	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 7:00pm	
M*A*S*H - "Trick or Treatment"	TVLAND 7:43pm	
Making Monsters - "Horrors for Houston" NEW	TRAVEL 8:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Zombie, Say Cheese!" NEW	TRAVEL 9:00pm	
Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 10:00pm


----------



## mariposa0283

travel channel is starting their halloween programming on friday.


----------



## hippieman556

i cant wait to see what the travel channel has in store


----------



## Specterkev

I just saw a commercial for Fear Fest on AMC, this year it will be almost three weeks long. usually it's just two weeks. Ssuuuweeet


----------



## hippieman556

do they have a list for amc anywhere ?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

AMC Fear Fest Oct 13-31

Follow the link to the list.

http://www.amctv.com/movie-event/amc-fearfest


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

As SpecterKev mentioned here and as Paul M mentioned in the general discussion area, HSN Shooping Channel is airing HSN Haunted House today, with Grandinroad/Improvements Catalog products. I logged on to the HSN.com website to see if they were offering any of the Victoria or werewolf props but didn't see any listed yet. I see the motion activated lit face ghoul will be $20 during the 6pm hour. I know from shopping on HSN and QVC in the past that they sometimes hold back on what will be presented. They do have some animated props on the HSN website, and I see that they show the dueling banjo guys promoting the HSN Haunted House. Maybe they will be one of the surprise items during one of the hours.

If you click on the link in this post for HSN Haunted House you can bring up the program times for your area. In my area it will be on at 11am, 3pm, and 7pm. It apparently was on for 3 hours last night which I missed and also on early this a.m. Anyway each hour offers different mdse in case you aren't familar with how shopping channels typically work but stuff that doesn't sell out will continue to be shown until sold out. Some of the items you can order in advance and some items sell out online even before they get presented depending on how popular they are.


----------



## jenlea81

Just saw a commercial for Halloween Wars on Food Network Oct. 7th or 8th (sorry!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SYFY channel tonight*

New episodes of FACE OFF and HOT SET tonight on SYFY.

FACE OFF is based on Dishonored, so steampunk theme.


----------



## Matt1

Am I the only one who records HSN and QVC Halloween specials? I must have a problem! Damn it!


----------



## klue

Matt said:


> Am I the only one who records HSN and QVC Halloween specials? I must have a problem! Damn it!


Believe me you're not the only one.I record them too,never plan on buying anything, just enjoy watching them.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I watched 'The Fly' with Goldblum/Gina Davis the other night from AMC. Forgot how awesome that was once he got deep I to his transformation. I have 'Invasion of the Bodysnatchers' on DVR from AMC as well. They have some good movies on there. Can't wait till their countdown starts.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Matt, lol. I record all types of Halloween specials, and did record the HSN Haunted House. That darn chainsaw overshadowed everything. I don't have any of the now "classic" QVC Spooktacular ones. I do have an extensive list of TV Halloween specials though.


----------



## dbruner

Does anyone know when the Scream Awards will be on Spike?


----------



## ghoulishgal88

Logo will show Trick 'R Treat twice tonight, once at 10 PM eastern and again at 12.


----------



## Matt1

Paul Melniczek said:


> Matt, lol. I record all types of Halloween specials, and did record the HSN Haunted House. That darn chainsaw overshadowed everything. I don't have any of the now "classic" QVC Spooktacular ones. I do have an extensive list of TV Halloween specials though.


There's quite a few things in the coming days Paul that will be aired that I never got last year for reasons unknown! DVR is a great thing! lol


----------



## Shadowbat

Season Premier of Making MOnsters is listed for 8 o clock tonight on Travel channel


----------



## Halloweeeiner

any new updates ??


----------



## SpookyDude44

dbruner said:


> Does anyone know when the Scream Awards will be on Spike?


Definitely one of our favorite Halloween movies! We just watched it recently... great for inspiration as both a haunter and filmmaker!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Scream Awards air on Spike October 16th!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time.

Mon, Oct 1
Cybill - "Halloween"	TVGN 3:00pm	

Tue, Oct 2
My Name Is Earl - "Little Bad Voodoo Brother"	TBS 7:00am	
CSI: NY - "Get Me Out of Here!"	SPIKE 10:00am	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	ION 11:00am	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	CMT 4:30pm	
Bones - "Mummy in the Maze"	TNT 5:00pm	

Wed, Oct 3
The Jamie Foxx Show - "Kiss & Tell"	BET 3:30pm	
Castle - "Vampire Weekend"	TNT 5:00pm	

Thu, Oct 4
Home Improvement - "A Night to Dismember"	TBS 8:00am	
The Jamie Foxx Show - "Kiss & Tell"	BET 11:00am	

Sat, Oct 6 
Twitches	DISNEY 2:30am	
Halloween Wars - "Witches & Scary Places"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Scary Tales"	FOOD 8:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Zombies vs. Vampires"	FOOD 9:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Underworld"	FOOD 10:00pm

Sun, Oct 7
Halloween Wars - "Zombies vs. Vampires"	FOOD 12:00am	
Halloween Wars - "Underworld"	FOOD 1:00am	
Cheers - "Bar Wars V: The Final Judgment"	USA 1:30am	
Twitches Too	DISNEY 2:30am	
Halloween Wars - "Scary Tales"	FOOD 3:00am	
Halloween Wars - "Witches & Scary Places"	FOOD 2:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Scary Tales"	FOOD 3:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Zombies vs. Vampires"	FOOD 4:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Underworld"	FOOD 5:00pm	
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed TRAVEL 7:00pm	
The Cleveland Show - "Escape From Goochland" FOX 7:30pm	
The Simpsons - "Treehouse of Horror XXIII" FOX 8:00pm
Making Monsters - "Transworld 29.0" TRAVEL 8:00pm
Bob's Burgers - "Full Bars" FOX 8:30pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters" COMEDY 9:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns" FOOD 9:00pm	
Family Guy - "Ratings Guy" FOX 9:00pm	
Making Monsters - "You Bug Me" TRAVEL 9:00pm	
American Dad! - "Killer Vacation" FOX 9:30pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 10:00pm	
Halloween Crazier TRAVEL 10:00pm


----------



## bobzilla

Halloween programming 2012
http://www.channelguidemagblog.com/index.php/2012/09/27/halloween-programming-2012/


----------



## hippieman556

thanks for the link


----------



## RedSonja

i 2nd that! great link, thanks!!


----------



## bobzilla

You're welcome 


RedSonja said:


> i 2nd that! great link, thanks!!


----------



## bobzilla

TV's Top Scares 
http://channelguide.zap2it.com/downloads/Halloween-Freemium-2012.pdf


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw a reminder while watching Chopped on FoodNetwork last night that HALLOWEEN WARS (the pumpkin carving contest show) will be on this weekend. Believe they said Sunday but am sure someone here already posted about the schedule. Just a heads up it's coming. The work in the past has been awesome.


This season starts off with the Episode on Evil Clowns, 9pm/8C. Should be a great one for all those doing a carnival theme this year.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

I haven't seen Halloweentown listed yet. My daughter loves that movie(s). Hopefully they air it again this year.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Dr. Phibes
Eastern Time.

Mon,Oct 8
Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Dr. Phibes
> Eastern Time.
> 
> Mon,Oct 8
> Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm


Oh wow. Thank you very much! She will be thrilled!


----------



## mariposa0283

dunno if this has been mentioned yet but fox is doing their halloween line up this sunday... 2 treehouse of horror episodes of the simpsons, then the clevland show, family guy and american dad... 

have halloween wars set to dvr but i think some of it comes on at the same time as some of my other shows so im going to miss a few episodes unless they air them again later on in the month. i need to get a hopper. record 6 shows at the same time.. sounds like my kind of thing lol


----------



## byondbzr

Tonight starting at 7pm EST Food Network is marathoning last years Halloween Wars. I am going to record them as I have a football game to watch. I believe they will also marathon them tomorrow leading into the new season. EXCITED! I loved it last year, but they had me at "Ray Villafane".. Ya know??


----------



## mariposa0283

oh hes going to be on halloween wars? now im totes excited! that man is my new hero


----------



## byondbzr

He was on last year's episodes. I bet they have all different people this time... But maybe not!


----------



## Matt1

Is it me or are the shows on the FOOD Network station crappy quality? What I mean by this is I recorded the first season of Halloween Wars last night and I was transferring the first episode to dvd today when I noticed that throughout the show the video was freezing up at times, just for a split second. Anyone else notice this? Paul?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time.

Mon, Oct 8
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD 12:00am	
Making Monsters - "You Bug Me"	TRAVEL 12:00am	
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 1:00am	
Goblin	Syfy 3:00am	
Making Monsters - "Transworld 29.0"	TRAVEL 3:00am	
That '70s Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 5:21am	
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 11:00am	
Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm	

Tue, Oct 9
That '70s Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 1:24am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - 'Hex and the Single Guy"	TBS 11:00am	
Halloweentown 2: "Kalabar's Revenge"	DISNEY 8:30pm	


Wed, Oct 10
Roseanne - "BOO!"	WE 3:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	CMT 4:30pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	CMT 6:00pm	
The Haunting	TCM 8:00pm	
Halloweentown High	DISNEY 8:30pm	


Thu, Oct 11
The Office - "Halloween"	TBS 4:00am	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	WE 10:30am	
Yes, Dear - "Halloween"	CMT 2:00pm	
Yes, Dear - "Halloween"	CMT 3:30pm	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD Thu,Oct 11 8:00pm	
Return to Halloweentown	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 9:00pm	


Fri, Oct 12
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 3:00am	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD 3:00am	
Home Improvement - "Let Them Eat Cake"	TVLAND 4:30am	
Sandra's Halloween Wonderland	FOOD 1:00pm	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	A&E 6:00pm	
Halloween Tricked Out HGTV 8:00pm	

Sat, Oct 13
Halloween Tricked Out	HGTV 3:00am	
Scare Tactics - "Channeling the Dead"	Syfy 5:00am	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 9:00am	
Unwrapped - "Halloween Sweets"	FOOD 1:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 3:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 5:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "The Revenge of Jimmy"	CARTOON 6:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD 6:00pm	
American Horror House	Syfy 9:00pm


----------



## mikeerdas

*Halloween Fright House: Secrets Revealed*

Halloween Fright House: Secrets Revealed

This seems to be airing on different channels (Travel Channel, DIY, GAC). I saw it on the Travel Channel. But it's apparently also airing again on 10/13 @ 3pm eastern on the Discovery Channel. Saw the use of several green laser effects, some projected right onto the audience...

Some effects shown are:

* Endless cavern
* Endless doors
* How to make a fog chiller
* A window reveal effect using dark tinted car glass film that reminds me of several Spirit Halloween props
* A lot of chromadepth stuff; not something I'd personally call "real" 3D (being a fan of stereo photography and 3D movies)

And some other basic effects like window drop down scares. I enjoyed seeing the build of a commercial haunted attraction. Been enjoying Halloween Wars, although I rarely watch food shows. Would enjoy a Haunted Attraction Wars-type show vs. Making Monsters where they're just doing individual props rather than creating walk through scenes.

Green laser follow-up here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/119850-green-laser-vortex-where-cone-not-pointed-audience-other-light-source-3.html

*Still* waiting for American Scream home haunter documentary to air on Chiller. Not sure what they're waiting for. Guess they'll premiere it a lot closer to Halloween Day?


----------



## RattandRoll

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/

I posted a full listing of programming on Disney, Syfy, AMC and ABC Family

some of whats on tonight

Thursday, October 11, 2012

Boomerang (2 - 5:30pm): Super-Spooky Weekday Block (2pm: FUNKY PHANTOM; 2:30pm: GOOBER AND THE GHOST CHASERS; 3pm: WHAT'S NEW SCOOBY-DOO?; 3:30pm: THE 13 GHOSTS OF SCOOBY-DOO; 4pm: THE ADDAMS FAMILY; 5pm: THE MUNSTERS)

Cartoon Network (11am - Noon): Bone-Chilling Block (11am: CASPER'S SCARE SCHOOL; 11:30am: WHAT'S NEW SCOOBY-DOO?)

Syfy (9:30am - 5am): 31 Days of Halloween (9:30am: PTERODACTLY; 11:30am: REIGN OF THE GARGOYLES; 1:30pm: RISE OF THE GARGOYLES; 3:30pm: MY BLOODY VALENTINE; 5:30pm: HANNIBAL; 8pm: SHUTTER ISLAND; 11pm: THE SKELETON KEY; 1am: WES CRAVEN PRESENTS - THEY; 3am: THEY WAIT)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Watching "Halloween Tricked Out" (2012) on HGTV. First story's mayor is a super cool guy! Lovessss pumpkins!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

AMC has some interesting movies starting tonight, Friday, 10/12. These are times for a cable Pacific Feed:

6 pm Cujo
8 pm Christine
10 pm Pet Sematary
Midnight Pet Sematary 2
2 am The Dead Zone
4:30 am The Brain Eaters
5:45 am Condors of Blood
6 am Pet Sematary
8 am Pet Sematary 2
and then from
10am Saturday - 10:01pm on Sunday 10/14 -- continous episodes of The Walking Dead


----------



## TJN66

I love the Reba episode...its not Halloween to me unless I see it a few times. Another good one is the Darma and Greg epi where Jane freaks them out with the dolls in the attic. That one is also a keeper!


----------



## Shockwave199

Sunday night- Walking Dead new season begins!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time. 

Sun, Oct 14
American Horror House	Syfy 1:00am	
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 7:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Evil Tiki" TRAVEL 8:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer" FOOD 9:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Must Make More Monsters!" TRAVEL 9:00pm	
The Walking Dead - "Seed" AMC 9:00pm	
The Walking Dead - "Seed"	AMC 10:01pm	

Mon, Oct 15
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 12:00am	
Making Monsters - "Must Make More Monsters!"	TRAVEL 12:00am	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 12:30am	
Making Monsters - "Evil Tiki"	TRAVEL 3:00am	
Scooby-Doo Halloween	CARTOON 2:30pm	
The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 5:00pm	
Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 6:00pm	
Twitches	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	WE 8:30pm	
American Dad! - "Killer Vacation"	CARTOON 10:30pm	
Family Guy - "Ratings Guy"	CARTOON 11:00pm	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 11:00pm	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 11:30pm	

Tue, Oct 16
American Dad! - "Killer Vacation"	CARTOON 2:00am	
Family Guy - "Ratings Guy"	CARTOON 2:30am	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 3:00am	
The Parkers - "Scary Kim"	BET 12:00pm	
Twitches	DISNEY 2:30pm	
The Nightmare Before Christmas	DISXD 5:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 6:00pm	
Twitches Too	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Chopped - "A Very Piggy Halloween" FOOD 10:00pm	
Hot Set - "Basement of Horrors" Syfy 10:00pm	


Wed, Oct 17
Hot Set - "Basement of Horrors"	Syfy 12:00am	
Chopped - "A Very Piggy Halloween"	FOOD 1:00am	
That's Clever! - "Haunted Fun House, Felted Halloween Scenes, Pumpkin ..."	HGTV 6:30am	
Will & Grace - "It's the Gay Pumpkin, Charlie Brown"	LIFE 8:30am	
Frasier - "Room Full of Heroes"	LIFE 9:30am	
Twitches Too	DISNEY 2:30pm	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 8:00pm	
American Horror Story: Asylum - "Welcome to Briarcliff" NEW	FX 10:00pm	
American Horror Story: Asylum - "Welcome to Briarcliff"	FX 11:00pm

Thu, Oct 18
American Horror Story: Asylum - "Welcome to Briarcliff"	FX 1:00am
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 3:00am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	CMT 4:30pm	
Chopped - "A Very Piggy Halloween"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 8:00pm	


Fri, Oct 19
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 3:00am	
Home Improvement - "Bewitched"	TBS 7:30am
Giada at Home - "Sugar Rush"	FOOD 3:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "The Revenge of Jimmy"	CARTOON 5:00pm	
Scary Movie	AMC 11:30pm	

Sat, Oct 20
Scrubs - "My Big Brother"	WGNAME 1:30am	
Freaks and Geeks - "Tricks and Treats"	SUNDe 6:00am	
Melissa & Joey - "A Fright in the Attic"	ABCFAM 7:00am	
Haunted Houses	BIO 7:00am	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 7:48am	
Dark Prince: "The True Story of Dracula"	Syfy 9:00am	
Chopped - "A Very Piggy Halloween"	FOOD 12:00pm	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 2:00pm	
Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 5:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 6:00pm	
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 8:00pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 8:30pm	
Night of the Demons	TMCe 9:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 10:00pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 10:00pm


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I haven't checked this thread in a few days, Matt. I didn't notice anything about the Food Network in particular, but sometimes I'll have an HD channel freeze on me, typically in the middle of a show. I had this happen while recording THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD, right at the ending, and it lasted for nearly a minute. Major fail there!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time

Sun, Oct 21 
Night of the Demons	TMCe 12:05am	
Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas	ABCFAM 8:00am	
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Tim Burton's the Nightmare Before Christmas	ABCFAM 6:30pm	
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 7:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Demon Dogs & Hell Hounds" TRAVEL 8:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong" FOOD 9:00pm	
Making Monsters - "All Creatures Great and Scary!" TRAVEL 9:00pm
The Walking Dead - "Sick" NEW	AMC 9:00pm	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 10:00pm
The Walking Dead - "Sick"	AMC 10:01pm

Mon, Oct 22
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 12:00am	
Making Monsters - "All Creatures Great and Scary!"	TRAVEL 12:00am	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 1:00am	
Making Monsters - "Demon Dogs & Hell Hounds"	TRAVEL 3:00am	
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor House"	TVLAND 3:32am	
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TVLAND 4:05am	
Married...With Children - "Take My Wife, Please"	TBS 4:30am	
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed	DIY 4:00pm	
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	ABCFAM 5:30pm	
Halloween	AMC 8:00pm	
Sexy Beasts: Vamps, Wolves and Mutants	TVGN 8:00pm	
Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations - "Off the Charts" TRAVEL 9:00pm	
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 10:00pm

Tue, Oct 23
Halloween	AMC 12:00am	
Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations - "Off the Charts"	TRAVEL 12:00am	
Hot Set - "Basement of Horrors"	Syfy 12:00pm	
Frasier - "Tales From the Crypt"	HALMRK 1:00pm	
American Dad! - "Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls"	TBS 1:00pm	
Scary Movie	AMC 2:00pm	
Halloween	AMC 4:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 4:00pm	
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 6:00pm	
M*A*S*H - "Trick or Treatment"	TVLAND 7:00pm	
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 8:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 9:00pm	
Halloween: Resurrection	AMC 10:15pm	

Wed, Oct 24
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 12:15am	
That's Clever! - "Halloween Pop-Up Gallery, Ghost-Filled Pumpkin, Mirn..."	HGTV 6:30am	
Wings - "Gift of Life"	REELZ 2:00pm	
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 4:00pm	
Halloween II	MOMAXe 4:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 5:00pm	
Halloween: Resurrection	AMC 6:00pm	
The Middle - "Halloween III: The Driving" ABC 8:00pm	
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 8:00pm	
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 8:00pm	
The Neighbors - "Halloween-ween" ABC 8:30pm	
Guys With Kids - "Apartment Halloween" NBC 8:30pm	
Modern Family - "Open House of Horrors" ABC 9:00pm	
Suburgatory - "The Witch of East Chatswin" ABC 9:31pm	
Halloween	AMC 10:00pm
American Horror Story: Asylum - "Tricks and Treats" FX 10:00pm	
American Horror Story: Asylum - "Tricks and Treats"	FX 11:00pm	

Thu, Oct 25
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 12:00am	
The Wendy Williams Show - "Guys With Kids" BET 12:00am	
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 3:00am	
Frasier - "Tales From the Crypt"	LIFE 9:00am	
Headless Horseman	Syfy 9:00am	
Food Network Challenge - "Halloween Ghost Story Cakes"	FOOD 10:00am	
That '70s Show - "Halloween"	ABCFAM 3:00pm	
That '70s Show - "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die"	ABCFAM 3:30pm
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 4:00pm	
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 5:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "The Revenge of Jimmy"	CARTOON 5:30pm	
The Big Bang Theory - "The Holographic Excitation" CBS 8:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 8:00pm	
Up All Night - "Ma'am'd" NBC 8:30pm	
The Office - "Here Comes Treble " NBC 9:00pm	
Four Weddings - "...and a Contortionist" TLC 9:00pm	
Parks and Recreation - "Halloween Surprise" NBC 9:31pm	
Sweet Genius - "Halloween Genius" FOOD 10:00pm	
Four Weddings - "...and a Contortionist"	TLC 11:00pm

Fri, Oct 26
Sweet Genius - "Halloween Genius"	FOOD 1:00am	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 3:00am	
The View ABC 11:00am	
Good Eats - "All Hallows Eats"	FOOD 11:00am	
The Parkers - "Mummy's the Word"	BET 12:00pm	
Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee - "Renaissance Hallowee..."	FOOD 1:00pm	
That '70s Show - "Halloween"	ABCFAM 2:00pm	
That '70s Show - "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die"	ABCFAM 2:30pm	
Giada at Home - "Trick or Treats"	FOOD 3:00pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	ABCFAM 4:30pm	
Dharma & Greg - "A Closet Full of Hell"	TVGN 5:00pm	
Hoops & Yoyo's "Haunted Halloween"	HALMRK 7:00pm	
Hoops & Yoyo's "Haunted Halloween"	HALMRK 7:30pm	
Mockingbird Lane NBC 8:00pm	
Grimm - "La Lloranna" NBC 9:00pm	
Haven - "Real Estate" Syfy 10:00pm


----------



## HalloScream

Has HGTV done the Halloween block party thing yet?


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Last night I watched the *****in' Kitchen one-hour Halloween special on the Cooking Channel and it was really good. Nadia G (the host) made some really fun-looking recipes and decorations (she dismembered a doll then sliced off the top of its head then dipped it in red paint to simulate dripping blood). She also showed how to make fake blood. And as usual, she was really funny and a bit warped. For you men who might not otherwise be interested in a cooking show, I should mention that Nadia G is probably the most attractive cooking show host out there. 

I believe the Halloween episode will be repeating this Saturday.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Oops...the name of the TV show was censored. Just to clarify, it rhymes with "kitchen".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Face Off 10/23 with Grimm actor*

Fans of NBC's GRIMM might really enjoy tonight's new episode of FACE OFF. Contestants of FACE OFF come upon 4 crime scenes and must examine the scene, and come up with a creature that would have killed the victim, just like Nick Burkhardt does on GRIMM. The surprise guest visitor is Silas Weir Mitchell, who play's Eddy Monroe, Nick's BBF on GRIMM. And Richard Hatem, one of the Executive Producers of GRIMM is the guest judge.


----------



## killerhaunts

Some stuff I found looking for the What's with that scary Halloween house? Which is on GAC on Sat (channel 165 on dish). Unfortunately it's not the new one and I could not find the new one AT ALL on that channel. If only I had checked the forum yesterday, I could have watched it 

Roseanne Halloween episodes: 1989 - 1996 back to back channel CMT (166 on dish) starting at 11:00 a.m. PST

Halloween Block Party (from 2008) 10/31 12 noon on GAC


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Are you guys watching MOCKINGBIRD LANE tonight? It's on right now here and comes on before GRIMM on NBC.


----------



## jenscats5

Paul Melniczek said:


> I haven't checked this thread in a few days, Matt. I didn't notice anything about the Food Network in particular, but sometimes I'll have an HD channel freeze on me, typically in the middle of a show. I had this happen while recording THE THING FROM ANOTHER WORLD, right at the ending, and it lasted for nearly a minute. Major fail there!


It's been doing that often on VOD & DVR......very annoying!!


----------



## bpone

Nice Programs you guys have in the US. 
If you'd like to check out, what TV promos, advert are playing in Europe for Halloween. Look up this youtube channel : tvholidays 
http://youtube.com/tvholidays
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

All times are Eastern Time

Sat, Oct 27
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	WE 12:30pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	TVLAND 1:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	WE 1:00pm	
Halloweentown	DISNEY 1:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	TVLAND 1:30pm
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	WE 1:30pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	CMT 2:00pm	
Halloween Tricked Out	HGTV 2:00pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	TVLAND 2:00pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	CMT 2:30pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND 2:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	CMT 3:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 3:00pm	
Halloweentown 2: "Kalabar's Revenge"	DISNEY 3:05pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	CMT 3:30pm	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 3:30pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	CMT 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	CMT 4:30pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	TVLAND 4:30pm	
Halloweentown High	DISNEY 4:45pm	
Scary Godmother: "The Revenge of Jimmy"	CARTOON 5:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	CMT 5:00pm	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 5:00pm	
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	CMT 5:30pm	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 6:00pm
Return to Halloweentown	DISNEY 6:20pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	CMT 6:30pm	
NCIS - "Witch Hunt"	USA 7:00pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	CMT 8:30pm	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 8:30pm	
Chopped - "Fright Bites"	FOOD 9:00pm	
Chopped - "Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet!"	FOOD 10:00pm	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 10:00pm	
NCIS - "Code of Conduct"	USA 10:00pm	
Friends - "The One With the Halloween Party"	NIK 11:00pm

Sun, Oct 28
Chopped - "Fright Bites"	FOOD 12:00am	
Halloween II	MTV 12:15am
Chopped - "Trick or Treat, Chicken Feet!"	FOOD 1:00am	
That '70s Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 1:30am	
George Lopez - "Halloween Cheer"	NIK 1:45am	
That '70s Show - "Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die"	TVLAND 2:00am	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 2:01am	
Halloweentown	DISNEY 2:30am	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	TVLAND 2:30am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	TVLAND 3:00am	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND 3:30am	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 4:00am	
Yes, Dear - "Halloween"	NIK 4:28am	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 4:30am	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 5:00am	
Family Matters - "Stevil"	NIK 5:30am	
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	TVLAND 5:30am	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	TVLAND 6:00am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	TVLAND 6:30am	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND 7:00am	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 7:30am	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	TVLAND 8:00am
Trisha's Southern Kitchen - "Trisha's Ticks and Treats"	FOOD 8:30am	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	TVLAND 8:30am	
Supernatural - "It's the Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester"	TNT 9:00am	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	TVLAND 9:00am	
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	TVLAND 9:30am	
Sandwich King - "Trick or Treat Eats" FOOD 11:00am	
Early Edition - "Halloween"	TVGN 11:00am	
The Best Thing I Ever Made - "Hauntingly Good" NEW	FOOD 11:30am	
Paula's Best Dishes - "Sweet Tooth"	FOOD 12:00pm	
Halloween: The Inside Story	BIO 1:00pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	CMT 2:00pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	CMT 2:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	CMT 3:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	CMT 3:30pm
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	CMT 4:00pm	
Chopped - "Fright Bites"	FOOD 4:00pm	
Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	CMT 4:30pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	CMT 5:00pm	
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 5:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 5:30pm	
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	CMT 5:30pm	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 6:00pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	CMT 6:30pm	
America's Funniest Home Videos ABC 7:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Halloween: H20	Syfy 7:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Horrors for Houston"	TRAVEL 7:00pm	
America screams chiller - Chiller Channel 8:00 pm 
Making Monsters - "A Monster in Malibu" TRAVEL 8:00pm	
The Cleveland Show - "It's The Great Pancake, Cleveland Brown"	CARTOON 9:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Zombie Wedding" FOOD 9:00pm	
Making Monsters - "Mega Monsters" TRAVEL 9:00pm
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 10:00pm	
King of the Hill - "Hilloween"	CARTOON 10:00pm	
Sweet Genius - "Halloween Genius"	FOOD 10:00pm	
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3	TRAVEL 10:00pm	
666 Park Avenue - "A Crowd of Demons" ABC 10:01pm
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 11:00pm	
The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 11:02pm	
Friends - "The One With the Halloween Party"	NIK 11:33pm	

Mon, Oct 29
Halloween Wars - "Zombie Wedding"	FOOD 12:00am	
Making Monsters - "Mega Monsters"	TRAVEL 12:00am	
Sweet Genius - "Halloween Genius"	FOOD 1:00am	
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3	TRAVEL 1:00am	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 2:00am	
Halloweentown 2: "Kalabar's Revenge"	DISNEY 2:30am	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	TVLAND 2:30am	
Making Monsters - "A Monster in Malibu"	TRAVEL 3:00am	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	TVLAND 3:00am	
The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 3:03am	
Home Improvement - "I Was a Teenage Taylor"	TVLAND 4:05am	
The Cleveland Show - "It's The Great Pancake, Cleveland Brown"	CARTOON 4:30am	
King of the Hill - "Hilloween"	CARTOON 5:30am	
Classroom - "Halloween Tech"	HIST 6:00am	
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TBS 8:00am	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	WE 11:00am	
8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter - Trick-or-...	ABCFAM 1:00pm	
Giada at Home - "Haunted House"	FOOD 3:00pm	
Giada at Home - "Sweets and Treats"	FOOD 3:30pm	
Halloween: H20	Syfy 3:30pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 4:00pm	
Barefoot Contessa - "Halloween for Grownups"	FOOD 4:00pm	
Ed, Edd n Eddy's Boo Haw Haw	CARTOON 5:00pm	
Attack of the Show	G4 7:00pm	
Hocus Pocus	DISNEY 8:30pm	
Hawaii Five-0 - "Mohai (Offering)" CBS 10:00pm	
Criminal Minds - "Devil's Night"	ION 11:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	WE 11:30pm	

Tue, Oct 30
Attack of the Show	G4 2:00am	
Scare Tactics - "Channeling the Dead"	Syfy 3:00am	
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor House"	TVLAND 4:00am	
Home Improvement - "Crazy for You"	TVLAND 4:30am	
Home Improvement - "The Haunting of Taylor House"	TBS 8:00am
What I Like About You - "Halloween"	ABCFAM 12:00pm	
Barefoot Contessa - "Halloween for Grownups"	FOOD 12:30pm	
Sandra's Halloween Wonderland	FOOD 1:00pm	
Attack of the Show	G4 1:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "Halloween Spooktakular"	CARTOON 3:00pm	
Scary Godmother: "The Revenge of Jimmy"	CARTOON 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	CMT 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	CMT 4:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	CMT 5:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	CMT 5:30pm	
M*A*S*H - "Trick or Treatment'	TVLAND 7:00pm	
Hart of Dixie - "Walkin' After Midnight" CW 8:00pm	
Raising Hope - "Don't Ask, Don't Tell Me What to Do" NEW	FOX 8:00pm	
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit - "Missing Pieces"	USA 8:00pm	
Ben and Kate - "Scaredy Kate" FOX 8:30pm	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 8:30pm	
New Girl - "Halloween" NEW	FOX 9:00pm	
Face Off - "Immortal Enemies" Syfy 9:00pm	
The Mindy Project - "Halloween" FOX 9:30pm
Face Off - "Immortal Enemies"	Syfy 11:00pm


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Wed, Oct 31

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	ABCFAM 12:00am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	ABCFAM 12:30am	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 12:48am	
Halloween: H20	Syfy 1:00am	
Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers	Syfy 3:00am	
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 4:00am	
Home Improvement - "Let Them Eat Cake"	TVLAND 4:30am	
Married...With Children - "Take My Wife, Please"	TBS 6:30am	
My Name Is Earl - "Little Bad Voodoo Brother"	TBS 7:00am	
Home Improvement - "A Night to Dismember"	TBS 7:30am	
Face Off - "Immortal Enemies"	Syfy 8:00am	
Home Improvement - "Bewitched"	TBS 8:00am	
According to Jim - "Dress to Kill Me"	TBS 8:30am	
According to Jim - "Unruly Spirits"	TBS 9:00am	
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 9:45am	
Modern Marvels - "Halloween Tech"	HIST 10:00am	
Scooby-Doo Halloween	CARTOON 10:30am	
The Price Is Right - "Halloween" CBS 11:00am	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 11:00am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Hex and the Single Guy"	TBS 11:00am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 11:30am	
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 11:45am	
The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - "Someday Your Prince Will Be in Eff..."	TBS 12:00pm	
Halloween's Most Extreme	TRAVEL 12:00pm	
NCIS - "Witch Hunt"	USA 12:00pm	
Cybill - "Halloween"	TVGN 12:30pm	
American Dad! - "Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls"	TBS 1:00pm	
Halloween Crazy	TRAVEL 1:00pm	
Early Edition - "Halloween"	TVGN 1:00pm	
Halloween: Resurrection	AMC 2:00pm
Halloween Crazier	TRAVEL 2:00pm	
NCIS - "Murder 2.0"	USA 2:00pm	
Let's Make a Deal - Halloween CBS 3:00pm	
Giada at Home - "Halloween"	FOOD 3:00pm	
Sexy Beasts: Vamps, Wolves and Mutants	TVGN 3:00pm	
NCIS - "Code of Conduct"	USA 3:00pm	
Yes, Dear - "Halloween"	CMT 3:30pm	
Giada at Home - "Haunted House"	FOOD 3:30pm	
South Park - "Pink Eye"	COMEDY 3:58pm	
Halloween	AMC 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	CMT 4:00pm	
Walker, Texas Ranger - "The Children of Halloween"	WGNAME 4:00pm	
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	CMT 4:30pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	CMT 5:00pm	
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - "Who Got Dee Pregnant"	COMEDY 5:28pm	
Roseanne - "Satan, Darling"	CMT 5:30pm	
South Park - "Spookyfish"	COMEDY 5:58pm	
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers	AMC 6:00pm	
Reba - "The Ghost and Mrs. Hart"	CMT 6:00pm
Little House on the Prairie - "The Monster of Walnut Grove"	HALMRK 6:00pm	
The Real Story of Halloween	HIST 6:00pm	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TBS 6:00pm	
M*A*S*H - "Trick or Treatment"	TVLAND 6:00pm	
Charmed - "All Halliwells' Eve"	WE 6:00pm	
Malcolm in the Middle - "Halloween Approximately"	IFC 6:30pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 7:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Evil Clowns"	FOOD 7:00pm	
Pawn Stars - "Rick or Treat"	HIST 7:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	WE 7:00pm	
America's Funniest Home Videos	WGNAME 7:00pm	
Malcolm in the Middle - "Halloween"	IFC 7:30pm	
The Cosby Show - "Halloween"	TVLAND 7:30pm	
Roseanne - "BOO!"	WE 7:30pm	
Jeff Dunham: "Minding the Monsters"	COMEDY 7:59pm	
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown	ABC 8:00pm	
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers	AMC 8:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Battle of the Vampire Killer"	FOOD 8:00pm	
Halloween	SPIKE 8:00pm	
Night of the Demons	TMCe 8:00pm
Roseanne - "Skeleton in the Closet"	WE 8:00pm	
Reba - "The Best Li'l Haunted House in Texas"	CMT 8:30pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	WE 8:30pm	
Hocus Pocus	ABCFAM 9:00pm	
Criminal Minds - "The Good Earth" CBS 9:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Science Gone Wrong"	FOOD 9:00pm	
Pumpkin Wars HGTV 9:00pm	
Halloween II	MOMAXe 9:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween IV"	WE 9:00pm	
King of the Hill - "Hilloween"	CARTOON 9:30pm	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	TBS 9:30pm	
Roseanne - "Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down"	WE 9:30pm	
American Dad! - "Best Little Horror House in Langley Falls"	CARTOON 10:00pm	
The Soup - "Halloween Edition" E! 10:00pm	
Halloween Wars - "Zombie Wedding"	FOOD 10:00pm	
Frasier - "Halloween"	HALMRK 10:00pm	
Chicago Fire - "One Minute"	NBC 10:00pm	
Roseanne - "Trick or Treat"	WE 10:00pm	
America's Funniest Home Videos	WGNAME 10:00pm	
Halloween: Resurrection	AMC 10:15pm	
Frasier - "Tales From the Crypt"	HALMRK 10:30pm	
Halloween	SPIKE 10:30pm
Roseanne - "BOO!"	WE 10:30pm	
Family Guy - "Halloween on Spooner Street"	CARTOON 11:00pm	
Face Off - "Immortal Enemies"	Syfy 11:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween V"	WE 11:00pm	
Roseanne - "Halloween: The Final Chapter"	WE 11:30pm	
The King of Queens - "Ticker Treat"	TVLAND 11:36pm


----------



## HalloScream

I enjoyed "Halloween Tricked Out" on HGTV today. I didn't know about the pumpkin house in West Virginia. Very cool. I loved the New Jersey haunted farm.


----------



## Halloweenfan

I just have to mention a movie that is on THIS week. I have been waiting for it to be on tv already, and it's finally going to be on. It's PREDATORS (with the S). This is the newest movie (Came out in 2010), and it's going to be on FX channel.

It's on this Wednesday Nov 7 - central time is 7 pm, Thursday at 2 pm, and than it's on Sunday 2 more times.

After this, I can't wait for Unstoppable also, but that's not a Halloween movie.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is reading this now, TNT is airing a CASTLE rerun right now, "Vampire Weekend" from 2009. It's set on Halloween as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New Season of FACE OFF starts Tues., 1/15/13*

Heads up FACE OFF viewers, a new season of episodes starts airing on SYFY on Tuesday, January 15, at 9 pm. I believe the first episode is 1-1/2 hr. long. 

Here's a link to the website. Season 3 episodes are available to watch.


UPDATE : Season 4's premier is entitled "Make It Reign". Checked with Tivo and yes, this episode is 1-1/2 hours long (9-10:30pm ET/PT, unless you get it on a different feed like I do on my DirecTV source when it airs at 6pm PT, 3 hours earlier on the West Coast; my cable source however airs the new episode at 9pm)? 

The episode will reair 2-hrs. later @ 11pm, and then again several times during the week before the next Season 4 episode airs. So if you miss it check your local listings for those times.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF Season 3 Marathon Tues 1/15 airs before Season 4 premiere*

SYFY will be airing the 12 Season 3 episodes of FACE OFF beginning at 9am ET/PT (*unless on a different feed like DirecTV on the West Coast, and then it starts at 6am PT, adjust times below by subtracting 3 hrs).

A Force to be Reckoned With.....9am ET/PT*
Pirate Treasure.....10am
Year of the Dragon.....11am
Alice in Zombieland.....Noon
Supermobile.....1pm
Dishonorable Proprtions.....2pm
Monster Twist.....3pm
Who's the New Who?.....4pm
Junkyard Cyborg.....5pm
Scene of the Crime.....6pm
Immortal Enemies.....7pm
Live Finale.....8pm

Followed by Season 4 premiere episode, "Make It Reign".....9pm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New SYFY show, GHOST MINE, airs Wed, 1/16*

Saw that SYFY also has a new show entitled, GHOST MINE, that will air on Wednesday, 1/16 @ 10/9C pm. Revolves around an old closed down Oregon gold mine rumored over time to be haunted, which is reopened for mining. Miners and paranormal investigators will trek through its mine shafts and tunnels for the illusive yellow. I thought this might be a springboard for some haunters looking to do an Old West haunted mining theme. The guys from SYFY's "Ghost Hunter"s are co-executive producers.

Here's a link to the show: GHOST MINE for more info and sneek peeks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TUESDAY, 1/22/13 on SYFY Channel @ 9pm & 11pm ET/PT (3-hrs earlier on DirecTV, check local guide)

FACE OFF "Heroic Proportions" -- 1 hr.
create an original superhero for the chance to have it in featured in a DC comic. 


NOTE: If you missed the season's premiere last week, the first episode will air prior to this one in the early am (2am ET) and also immediately before tonight's new episode (7:30pm ET). This episode ran long. Check listing for time and length at airtime (anywhere from 2-hrs to 1-1/2 hrs, depending on additional commercials I guess).


----------



## Paint It Black

Tonight the "American Pickers" are supposed to go to a haunted farmhouse.


----------



## Spinechiller

Tonight there is a Halloween themed Pawn Stars on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*NEW Show -- A & E -- Bates Motel -- premieres Tonight 3/18/13*

A & E Channel is premiering a new series, BATES MOTEL. Starts tonight, Monday, 3/18/13, at 10 pm and repeating at 10:55 pm according to my cable Tivo listing. BTW I'm on Pacific Daylight Savings Time. And on DirecTV in my area it airs at 7 pm and repeating at 7:55 pm. The episode does reair a number of times in the coming week before a new episode begins next Monday. The story begins with Mrs. Norma Bates and her young son. 

Episode 1 is entitled "First You Dream, Then You Die".


----------



## jenlea81

FYI- the Hallmark Channel is having a The Good Witch marathon. Showing all 5 starting at 11/10am this Sunday


----------



## His and Hearse

Tonight at 5:30 PM, Hallmark Channel- The Brady Bunch "Fright Night" episode. I credit that episode along with Scooby Doo with getting me into scary stuff at a young age!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New night for NBC's GRIMM*

Read that GRIMM, who's been seen on Fridays, will be moved to Tuesdays for the balance of this season.


----------



## Bethany

GRIMM is now on Tuesday nights at 10 p.m.
this will be the 2nd week for it's new night.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Season Finale for Bates Motel tonight.


----------



## Bethany

Anyone else plan to check out Under the Dome when it starts in June??


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes. Under the Dome was a great book.


----------



## Bethany

Guess we'll be doing a thread on that one when it starts 
I liked the book too.


----------



## Spookywolf

*Under the Dome*

Thanks for the reminder that this was starting soon! Almost forgot all about it. I've got it scheduled on my DVR. Can't wait!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Fox's "SLEEPY HOLLOW" premiere and early schedule*

I've been noticing a few promos for Fox Network's "Sleepy Hollow" and today saw in the LA Times that Fox Network has set Monday, September 16 @ 9pm to air the premiere. An encore episode is scheduled for Friday, September 27 @ 9pm. Then an all new episode will air on Monday, Nov. 4 @ 9pm. Man, is that a broken up schedule. Sure some people will forget about it given the vast days in between the episodes.


----------



## Bethany

THere is also a Once Upon a Time spinoff - Wonderland. Going to check that out. Hopefully they won't run all these shows at the same time.
Didn't know about SLeepy Hollow, will have to check it out GoS!! Thanks


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've been noticing a few promos for Fox Network's "Sleepy Hollow" and today saw in the LA Times that Fox Network has set Monday, September 16 @ 9pm to air the premiere. An encore episode is scheduled for Friday, September 27 @ 9pm. Then an all new episode will air on Monday, Nov. 4 @ 9pm. Man, is that a broken up schedule. Sure some people will forget about it given the vast days in between the episodes.


It sounds as though they are setting it up for failure. Not cool at all. I love the Sleepy Hollow theme. I hope it stays strong.


----------



## kahluagarren

I believe the distance between air dates is because of baseball playoffs and World Series


----------



## MaryO

Good 2 know! Thank U ! MaryO


----------



## Wifeofrankie

kahluagarren said:


> I believe the distance between air dates is because of baseball playoffs and World Series


I can't believe that I keep forgetting about the whole baseball thingy. I don't pay attention to baseball very much at all. Now basketball, that's different. I'm a total zombie during all of the finals. Can't say that I'm always happy with how it all ends up.

Anyways, Thank you for reminding me Kahluagarren.


----------



## awokennightmare

Face Off returns to SyFy Channel August 13th at 9:00pm Eastern time. The show will feature 8 veterans of past seasons facing off against 8 new hopefuls so if your favorite artist from a past season was voted off early, check to see if they're back again!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CHILLER TV line up & CW's "The Secret Circle"*

Changing channels and landed on CHILLER TV this a.m. They are showing _The Secret Circle_ right now, 8am PDT on DirecTv starting with the Pilot episode, and the mini marathon which runs this morning from 6am to 2pm today will continue tonight with 4 more episodes airing 6pm PDT to 10pm PDT on DirecTv. For those on the East Coast TSS airs 9am to 5pm EDT with 4 more eps airing tonight from 9pm to 1am EDT. I very much enjoyed this one-season show (22 episodes total) when it was on CW and was sorry to see it cancelled so happy to see the show in reruns on Chiller TV. _The Secret Circle_ is about a clan of teen witches that get their powers BTW. Check the CHILLER TV schedule for the balance of the episodes. West Coast cable viewers might get TSS 3 hours later than the DirecTv viewers so check your local guide.

The last two episodes, "Prom" and "Family" will air next Tuesday, July 23rd, at 6 & 7 pm PDT (on DirecTv) or 9 & 10pm EDT.


If the lead actress (Cassie) in TSS looks familiar, it's because Britt is now on _Under The Dom_e as Angie. Phoebe, who plays Faye in TSS has been on this season's _Vampire Diaires_ as Hayley. Jessica (TSS's Melissa) appears as Megan Rose in _90210_. TSS's Charles Meade (actor Gale Harold) is now on SYFY's _Defiance_ as Connor Lange. 

I went to Chiller's website and here's an example of the shows in their line up right now:

13: Fear is Real
Beyond Belief: Fact or Fiction
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Can You Survive A Horror Movie?
Chiller 13: Decade's Scariest Movie Moments
Chiller 13: Great American Slashers
Chiller 13: Horror's Creepiest Kids.
Chiller 13: Most Horrifying Hook Ups
Dark Shadows (with Ben Cross, not Johnathan Fried)
Dead Like Me
Fear Factor
Friday the 13th: The Series
Harper's Island
Haven
Lost Girl
Nite Tales
Pushing Daisies
Ripley's Believe It or Not!
Scare Tactics
Tales from the Darkside
The Nightmare Room
The Outer Limits
The Outer Limits (1960s)
The Secret Circle
The Twilight Zone (1980s)
The Twilight Zone (2002)
Threshold
Unexplained Mysteries
Wolf Lake


----------



## Bethany

Wish I could get it! I loved watching Beyond Belief, tales from the darkside & outer limits.
Also LOVED Pushing Daisies! Wish it would have stayed on.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I miss "Pushing Daisies"


----------



## Dr. Phibes

kahluagarren said:


> I believe the distance between air dates is because of baseball playoffs and World Series


Thank you dear DVR creator. Looking forward to this series and would never remember with it changing nights.


----------



## HazelHawthorne

I'm not sure if this is the right place for it, so feel free to move it if it needs to be moved, but did anyone here watch the Netflix series Hemlock Grove? It's about werewolves, which I LOVE, but I heard it was super gory and a little bit racy.


----------



## kingcoop80

I started to watch it but like 3 episodes in I turned it off. Just wasn't what I expected. Kinda corny


----------



## HazelHawthorne

That's kind of what I'd heard, but I just love the woofs so much, I may give it a go anyway.


----------



## Dulcet Jones

HazelHawthorne said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for it, so feel free to move it if it needs to be moved, but did anyone here watch the Netflix series Hemlock Grove? It's about werewolves, which I LOVE, but I heard it was super gory and a little bit racy.


I just started last week, the last few minutes of episode 2 are really freaky!


----------



## ferguc

Hemlock Grove... Luvd it


----------



## savannahclarke

Hocus Pocus is on August 10th on ABC family!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Nice catch Savannah! Welcome to the forums! And thanks!


----------



## Guest

savannahclarke said:


> Hocus Pocus is on August 10th on ABC family!


I have it on my DVR and my kids watch it daily, haha


----------



## SpookyOwl

savannahclarke said:


> Hocus Pocus is on August 10th on ABC family!


Thank you! My favorite show!


----------



## mita23

I'm getting excited for "Dracula" with Jonathan Rhys Meyers, I hope that show ends up being good! I forget when it's supposed to premiere though


----------



## Bethany

Once Upon a TIme in Wonderland Premiers October 10th!!!
Spin off of Once Upon a Time!!


----------



## Bethany

Had to add that
GRIMM returns October 25th!!!

Once Upon a Time Sept. 29th!!


----------



## Guest

Not Halloween related but Stephen Kings Storm of the century is on Encore Suspense


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF Season 5 on SYFY CHANNEL has already started to air!*

*Omg, FACE OFF's New Season has already started!!* Just looking thru listings tonight on the *SYFY Channel *and saw a listing tonight on my cable tuner for FACE OFF. Checked the info on it and it's listed as _Episode 501, "Going For Gold"_. This season takes 8 new contestants and pits them against 8 former contestants. This first episode is about hyper-stylized fantasy characters. *This first episdoe runs 1-1/2 hours, then returns to an hour show. *

I'm going to try to catch it early Sun., 8/18 @ 4am or at least try to record it. My TIVO says in my area on the *West Coast (cable......* Note: _DirecTV on the West Coast airs these episodes 3 Hours EARLIER getting the show from a different feed_) it will air a few more times: 

on Tues., 8/20 @ 7:30pm; on Thurs., 8/22 at 1am; on Mon., 8/26 at 2:01am; and then looks like last time on Tues., 8/27 @ 7pm. 

The 2nd Season 5 episode, "Future Frankenstein" will first air on Tuesday, 8/20 @ 9 pm and repeat later that night at 11 pm, which is the normal night and schedule for new episodes.


Here's the link to the SYFY website for Face Off: http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Shadowbat

I was looking through some Fall listings and saw the one site had Making Monsters returning on Sept. 29th


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Shadowbat said:


> I was looking through some Fall listings and saw the one site had Making Monsters returning on Sept. 29th


I like this show a lot.


----------



## kathy2008

mita23 said:


> I'm getting excited for "Dracula" with Jonathan Rhys Meyers, I hope that show ends up being good! I forget when it's supposed to premiere though


Coming October 25th! From the producers/directors of Downton Abbey & The Tudors this may be good! Love JR Myers!


----------



## mita23

yay!!! i know JRM is so yum...he was a great King Henry so I hope he's an even better Dracula. Thanks for the date


----------



## kathy2008

mita23 said:


> yay!!! i know JRM is so yum...he was a great King Henry so I hope he's an even better Dracula. Thanks for the date


Hey, Mita! You're welcome! Tudors was so good and so is Downton Abbey, I just worry since it's network TV it won't be as good as HBO! Hope I'm wrong! I'm so spoiled from cable TV the last network TV show I liked was HOUSE. I still miss this guy!


----------



## kathy2008

Does anyone know when the Halloween episodes on The Simpsons and all the TV shows start? Probably all different days in October, right? Like we all don't have anything to do in OCTOBER! ha


----------



## just_Tim

Shadowbat said:


> I was looking through some Fall listings and saw the one site had Making Monsters returning on Sept. 29th


thanks u !!!! was looking could not find out when Love this show ! since watching it I have ordered 3 props from them lol. Cant wait for season 3 ! Just marked my calendar


----------



## dbruner

Inside Story of the making of Scream is on today on the Biography Channel at 1:00 pm.


----------



## Moonchicky

One of the Roseanne Halloween shows is on right now (TV Land)!


----------



## HalloScream

Has anybody seen SyFy's October schedule?


----------



## Bethany

We don't get SyFy. I'm kind of glad as that is the only channel my husband would have on.


----------



## Shadowbat

HalloScream said:


> Has anybody seen SyFy's October schedule?




You can go on their site and look. They don't have a monthly overview though, you have to click each day. At least that's from what I could tell.

They are having their 31 Days of Halloween again I see.


----------



## hllwnfan

yes syfy does have all there movies up for 31 days of Halloween im looking forward to AMC and FEAR FEST. they have not put up there line-up yet.


----------



## dbruner

Theres a Roseanne Halloween episode on at 11:00 on tvland. (eastern time). I love them all


----------



## Shadowbat

Has anyone seen a listing for a new Halloween Wars on Food network?



Just received confirmation from Food Network. It will debut October 6th at 9:00 pm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Reminder that Fox's SLEEPY HOLLOW pilot will air this Monday, Sept. 16 @ 9 p.m. /8 C.


----------



## Wifeofrankie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Reminder that Fox's SLEEPY HOLLOW pilot will air this Monday, Sept. 16 @ 9 p.m. /8 C.


My DVR is set!


----------



## Ruballo12

i heard that the abcfamily 13 nights of halloween was out.Is this true and if so what is the schedule like??


----------



## Bethany

sleepy hollow tonight


----------



## Paul Melniczek

You can check out ABC Family's October schedule here:

http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/abc-family-13-nights-of-halloween-schedule/


----------



## MissMandy

Sleepy Hollow was pretty dang good!

Thanks for that link, Paul! I always look forward to ABC's lineup


----------



## Paint It Black

I watched Sleepy Hollow last night, and I think I am going to like this show.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I liked it as well. The plot seems very ambitious, but I like the characters, actors, and scenery. It won't compare with Disney's animation or Tim Burton's movie, but interpretations are welcome.


----------



## autumn23

I liked most of it but I sort of felt like the 'four horsemen of the apocalypse' angle was a little dull after having already seen an entire season of 'Supernatural' based around a similar concept. But visually it was stunning and the characters are likeable so hopefully it will end up being a really entertaining watch.


----------



## Kelloween

Reminder those who watch Face off...tonight is the Halloween Trick or Treat episode!


----------



## Bethany

Haven't watched it yet. Have it DVR'd. Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## Derdnik

***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers******************

I watched and it started off pretty good but I have a few issues:

1. The whole Ichabod Crane story was just too off for me. Irving's "The legend of Sleepy Hollow" was the first piece of literature that I was forced to read in middle school that actually interested me in the subject. ReImagining the story to have him be the beheader of the hessian just doesnt sit right, for me.

2. Assault rifles and pump action shotguns.....really?!?!

3. The ending seemed really familiar.......like a town in california.........sunnydale..........hellmouth.........Ichabod and Abbey the Vampire Slayers.....

All in all not too bad an effort but way too loose for me with the source material. Just my two cents which usually isnt even worth quite that much


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Derdnik said:


> ***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers******************
> 
> I watched and it started off pretty good but I have a few issues:
> 
> 1. The whole Ichabod Crane story was just too off for me. Irving's "The legend of Sleepy Hollow" was the first piece of literature that I was forced to read in middle school that actually interested me in the subject. ReImagining the story to have him be the beheader of the hessian just doesnt sit right, for me.
> 
> 2. Assault rifles and pump action shotguns.....really?!?!
> 
> 3. The ending seemed really familiar.......like a town in california.........sunnydale..........hellmouth.........Ichabod and Abbey the Vampire Slayers.....
> 
> All in all not too bad an effort but way too loose for me with the source material. Just my two cents which usually isnt even worth quite that much


Thats a pretty good list of issues. I pretty much had the same ones. Especially the shotguns, not that they were used by modern day people but the Horseman using them was too much for me. How did he learn how? A lot has been going on underwater for this dude.

I didn't think Crane seemed freaked out enough by waking up in 21st cent. I mean come on, it would be so significantly different than when he died and he seemed pretty bemused by all of it instead of confused and afraid...a real person would be freaked.

My biggest complaint is it lost some atmosphere that I really like in my Sleepy Hollow stories. I love the oranges and dreary skies and old world feel of Burton's interpretation. The fields and scarecrow ect. I guess some of that was there and it could have been worse.

Overall I liked it pretty well and def. giving it a shot


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Derdnik said:


> ***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers***************Sleepy Hollow Spoilers******************
> 
> I watched and it started off pretty good but I have a few issues:
> 
> 1. The whole Ichabod Crane story was just too off for me. Irving's "The legend of Sleepy Hollow" was the first piece of literature that I was forced to read in middle school that actually interested me in the subject. ReImagining the story to have him be the beheader of the hessian just doesnt sit right, for me.
> 
> 2. Assault rifles and pump action shotguns.....really?!?!
> 
> 3. The ending seemed really familiar.......like a town in california.........sunnydale..........hellmouth.........Ichabod and Abbey the Vampire Slayers.....
> 
> All in all not too bad an effort but way too loose for me with the source material. Just my two cents which usually isnt even worth quite that much


regardless, it beats the hell outta of desperate housewives of tulsa or $1.98 matchmaker or whatever reality crap is on.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

according to the Food Network site, Halloween Wars starts October 5! YAy!!!

~nevermind...it's a marathon of last year's show. Ugh. altho, it's still great...I want NEW stuff!

~i really shouldn't be posting but i'm in now...lol. Ok, LOOKS to me like show #1 is Oct 6 and the theme is Zombie Prom. I didn't see Ray Villafane on any of the teams this year...sob.


----------



## Shadowbat

Making Monsters

Travel Channel 9/22 @ 10:00 pm & 11:00 pm
9/27 from 10:00 am - 1:00 pm



Halloween Crazier
Travel Channel 9/29 @ 4:00 pm


Halloween Fright House
Travel Channel 9/29 @ 7:00 pm



Also, for those who have Music Choice stations, they will begin playing Halloween music on Oct. 7th.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just noticed and was going to post about _Making Monsters on Travel Channel_ but see you beat me to it Shadowbat. 

BTW the two episodes airing tonight, Sun., 9/22, are 2012 reruns. 1) First hour is "All Creatures Great and Scary". That one involves the USS Nightmare on the riverfront and the second challenge they have is turning an entire HS band into zombies. 2) The Second hour is "Zombies, Say Cheese!" and they need to create a new stage prop for Magadeth. As I recall it was a huge prop. 

If you miss the episodes at 10 and 11 pm tonight, they repeat at 1 and 2 am respectively.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

New Episode of SLEEPY HOLLOW on Fox tonight, 9/8 c.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I thought last night's episode of SLEEPY HOLLOW fell flat. Entirely predictable, and too many dream sequences. As a writer, I know you need to be careful with techniques like this because you run into danger of "overexplanation" and convenience to storyline, instead of letting your writing play itself out naturally through plot and characterization. I'll keep watching and recording, but this is no WALKING DEAD. Let's hope it picks up steam and throws some interesting twists.


----------



## Bethany

haven't watched it yet. maybe tonight.


----------



## Spats

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but TCM (Turner Classic Movies) has declared Vincent Price their 'Star of the Month' this October. They'll be featuring him all month long, and the Halloween night lineup looks like this;

The Pit and the Pendulum (1961)
The Haunted Palace (1963)
The Masque of the Red Death (1964)
The Abominable Dr. Phibes (1971)
Twice-Told Tales (1963)
The Tomb of Ligeia (1964)


----------



## Spats

Also,

The OnDemand Music Choice channel, Sounds of the Seasons, is starting Halloween early this year!

All ghoul tunes, 24 hours a day, from Oct 7th until Nov 3rd!

This good news for those of us who remember listening to it at 2:00am on Nov 1st during a late-night Halloween party, and were horrified to hear the station play "Don't Fear the Reaper", then "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas". 
That was physically painful.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Still a few weeks out from it's premiere, but thought it was worth giving a heads up on NBC's _Dracula_. Look for it Oct. 25 (Friday). 10 pm/ 9c


----------



## Paul Melniczek

The most comprehensive way to see Halloween programming is to use TVguide.com. There is a search there for specific words, and if you type in "Halloween" it gets you all related shows airing in the next 2 weeks or so. Plus it will display shows with a similar theme. Right now it's up to 7 pages of Halloween listings. When we get into Halloween week itself, the most I saw was 33 pages of listings. That's a lot of Halloween themed shows to browse through. So like the saying goes, if you miss a day you miss a lot!

http://www.tvguide.com/listings/


----------



## mita23

Does anyone know when Sirius XM is going to have the Halloween station up again? I think it was called Screams last year...I can't find anything online


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Still a few weeks out from it's premiere, but thought it was worth giving a heads up on NBC's _Dracula_. Look for it Oct. 25 (Friday). 10 pm/ 9c


this stars Jonathan Rhys Meyers...um, yeah...he doesn't have to do a thing but sit there brooding for the hour to make me happy.


----------



## hllwnfan

AMC has the fear fest schedule up to oct. 24th and so far in my opinion it's better than last year. I was not to happy with last years schedule so im really excited about this years.


----------



## dbruner

Travel Channel has several halloween specials on today starting at 4:00 pm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Watching new season episodes of Making Monsters on Travel Channel right now! Other halloween eps follow (one a 2013 new theme park show, the other one a 2012 repeat) , see previous page for more info. Making Monsters repeats again tonight. Check listing in your area for late night viewing.


----------



## RCIAG

Thursdays in October TCM their Star of the Month is Vincent Price! Just remember, Price did more than horror, they'll be showing his non-horror stuff too like The Baron of Arizona, The Private Lives of Elizabeth & Essex, etc. I only wish they were showing one of my faves, Song of Bernadette. I may run out of room on the DVR this month!!

http://www.tcm.com/this-month/article/650759|0/Vincent-Price-Thursdays-in-October.html


Friday nights in October is Spooknight with Bill Hader!

http://www.tcm.com/this-month/article/659368|0/Friday-Night-Spooklight.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I am seeing commercials for Halloween Wars now...they will be running the previous seasons throughout the weekend up to the season premiere on Sunday night.

I LOVE HW!


----------



## Bethany

Saw the first Promo for Grimm. Comes back Oct. 25th followed by Dracula!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I started a new thread about the show "Most Terrifying Places in America" for the general masses, but here's the same post.

"Several episodes air today on Travel Channel, starting at 2:00 PM EST. If you want to get your TV spook on, try watching some of these supernatural specials. There are 18 episodes in all, and Travel Channel does a great job. TCM also starts airing classic horror movies starting today, FYI."


----------



## Scary Firefighter

Here is the link to AMC's Fearfest Horror Movie schedule. Looks like they are adding a few remakes into the mix with the Nightmare on Elm Street from 2010 and the Friday the 13th from 2009. Also mixed in there with some Walking Dead.

http://www.best-horror-movies.com/n...or-movie-schedule-october-2013-w-walking-dead


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FoodTV Halloween Wars reminder -- 10/6 Sunday*

Already listed above but thought I would mention the season opener theme for tonight's _Halloween Wars_ is "Zombie Prom". 1-hr. Airs at 9pm/8C with repeat at Midnight (NOTE: DirecTV Pacific time is 3 hours earlier due to their feed, so 6pm and 9pm). So glad this short series is back again for another year.


----------



## Bethany

Ok, not this week, but Pixar is having it's first TV Special "Toy Story of Terror" Wed., Oct. 16. 8 p.m. ET/PT
Yes, I'll be watching


----------



## hurricanegame

Anyone live in Canada, or even the US, and has seen "Halloween's Most Extreme" ??

Spotlighting Halloween festivities across the country (2008)

On DTOUR channel here in Kitchener, Ontario (Canada)

I'm watching it right now, it's and hour long and thus far has covered headless horseman hayride in NY

And now Pumpkin chucking (catapults)


----------



## kloey74

Watching Halloween Wars right now.


----------



## TheBloodPoolKid

This thread has not been as active as it has in years past. I nearly missed HSN Haunted House last week, just caught the tail end of it. TV Guides search feature has been off the mark lately. Here are some links that I used to help compile a schedule for myself this season. 

http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/halloween-movies-on-tv-schedule/

http://www.chiff.com/home_life/holiday/halloween/halloween-tv.htm

http://www.channelguidemagblog.com/index.php/2013/09/29/halloween-tv-programming-2013/


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I post in the General section at times if something really cool is airing soon. I don't always visit this section myself, mainly because I search the waves pretty regularly. I do like to share the info with others though. Thanks for the links. Will check them out.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Great lists. Thanks!


----------



## jordand3

TheBloodPoolKid said:


> This thread has not been as active as it has in years past. I nearly missed HSN Haunted House last week, just caught the tail end of it. TV Guides search feature has been off the mark lately. Here are some links that I used to help compile a schedule for myself this season.
> 
> http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/halloween-movies-on-tv-schedule/
> 
> http://www.chiff.com/home_life/holiday/halloween/halloween-tv.htm
> 
> http://www.channelguidemagblog.com/index.php/2013/09/29/halloween-tv-programming-2013/


This is excellent! Thanks for sharing these links.


----------



## RCIAG

It's Vincent Price nite on TCM tonite. Granted, these aren't his classic horror roles but it's fun to see him outside his Corman stuff & see what a really great actor he really was. Baron of AZ is an interesting, based-on-a-true-story movie too.


The Baron Of Arizona (1950) 

His Kind Of Woman (1951) 

The Las Vegas Story (1952) 

Dangerous Mission (1954)

Son Of Sinbad (1955)

Serenade (1956)


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Travel Channel has a lot of Halloween specials airing today. Halloween Most Extreme (2:00 PM), Halloween Crazy (3:00), Haunted Hotels (4:00 to 6:00) Most Terrifying Places in America (7:00) , Making Monsters (8:00 to 10:00) , and a premiere show of Halloween Craziest at 10:00 PM. Quite a lineup. All EST.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Sunday, 10/13*

To elaborate more on the _Making Monsters_' 2 new episodes tonight on The Travel Channel, the first hour (8 pm) is "Saw Blade Massacre" which will have a spinning saw blade and second segment covers portable haunted Carnival rides.

The second hour's new episode (9 pm) is called "Rattling Israel" and about a giant rattlesnake being made for the first haunted house in Elait, Israel. The episode also contains a segment on the Resurrection Series.

Both episodes repeat in the late night--Rattling is on at Midnight and Saw Blade is on at 3 am. They also repeat during the upcoming week. 


There's a new _Halloween Wars_ on the FoodNetwork tonight, "Twisted Nursery Rhymes" Look for it at 9 pm with a repeat at Midnight. 

DirectTV listing times may be 3 hours earlier.


----------



## MissMandy

Halloweentown is on Disney channel tonight at 8:30 est


----------



## Paul Melniczek

AMC Fearfest (Monsterfest) is underway!


----------



## killerhaunts

Paul Melniczek said:


> Travel Channel has a lot of Halloween specials airing today. Halloween Most Extreme (2:00 PM), Halloween Crazy (3:00), Haunted Hotels (4:00 to 6:00) Most Terrifying Places in America (7:00) , Making Monsters (8:00 to 10:00) , and a premiere show of Halloween Craziest at 10:00 PM. Quite a lineup. All EST.


Anyone see Halloween Craziest? I caught the beginning of it after Making Monsters and I was shocked at the San Diego haunt. Is that guy on the forums here?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

That was pretty intense all around. It definitely lived up to its name.


----------



## Bethany

Tomorrow night Toy Story of Terror


----------



## hippieman556

there is a friday the 13th movie marathon on all week but i didn't get the channel


----------



## MissMandy

hippieman556 said:


> there is a friday the 13th movie marathon on all week but i didn't get the channel


It's on AMC


----------



## EvilMel

I'm without cable for the first time in years and boy...I'm totally sad to miss all these cool Halloween shows. Booooo. Next up will be Xmas stuff and I'll miss that too. I wish I could get cable for just three months!


----------



## Bethany

Very Disappointed that FX is NOT putting American Horror Story Coven online to watch. They did the previous 2 seasons. Man this blows!


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> Very Disappointed that FX is NOT putting American Horror Story Coven online to watch. They did the previous 2 seasons. Man this blows!


its on our FX..OH YOU MEAN ONLINE


----------



## Bethany

ONLINE? Perhaps I cannot get it because our RV Park Cable co. replaced FX with Spike


----------



## digbugsgirl

Has anyone been watching the Friday the 13th series on AMC? I didn't realize the acting was so bad back then!! I'll always remember the 1st being the best, the rest of them were just terrible! I'm glad acting has gotten better since the 80s, well for the most part anyway. Chiller & Syfy have some pretty corny movies, too.


----------



## EvilMel

Bethany said:


> Very Disappointed that FX is NOT putting American Horror Story Coven online to watch. They did the previous 2 seasons. Man this blows!


Yeah, it kinda sucks. I had cable when the other seasons were on but now I'm suffering a little.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Tonight on ABC Family*

Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas is on right now on ABC Family. Just started. I'm enjoying that I was able to find Jack at Walgreens this year. Love this animation.

After NBChristmas, Toy Story of TERROR is on 8pm/7c. Guess with ABC and it's ABC Family network it was a natural for ABC to reair it on cable.

Then Monsters, Inc. comes on at 8:30pm/7:30c.


----------



## Shadowbat

Travel Channel has their Halloween styled shows on all day today. 
Fear Fest on AMC
ABC Family has their 13 Days of Halloween

A couple of tonight new shows:

Toy Hunter Halloween Special
Making Monsters
Halloween Wars
The Walking Dead

I think I'm going to be watching a lot of TV today. lol


----------



## Jottle

killerhaunts said:


> Anyone see Halloween Craziest? I caught the beginning of it after Making Monsters and I was shocked at the San Diego haunt. Is that guy on the forums here?


That's McKamey Manor. It's been taken down and changed around now. They've turned it into some sort of dinner party and extreme haunt experience. Last year I went to the one as pictured on that show you watched. It was as close to being assaulted in real life as you can get. I'd have to say it was more horrible than scary. It's every bit as violent as it looks. They beat you a bit, push you around, spit blood on you over and over (in your eyes etc), yell in your face and ears, pretend to drown you. It's really as bad as it looks. I went in with 4 people, and the other three gave up and left within 5 minutes. I couldn't even get into my car to leave afterwards because I was soaking wet and missing articles of clothing.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I noticed less in the way of Halloween programming this year. Last October around this time, there was a peak of 33 pages when I searched "Halloween" in the TV guide. Now it's 20, and that goes into November 3rd.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CASTLE's Halloween Episode*

Monday, October 28, ABC, 10pm/9c -- CASTLE "Get a Clue", their halloween episode about symbols and a ritualistic killing.


----------



## Bethany

Pretty Little Liars Halloween Special is on tonight!
I'll be watching tomorrow morning online.


----------



## T345

I finally got a chance to see "TOY STORY OF TERROR" last night (on DVR). 

Not surprisingly, coming from Pixar, it was excellent. The thing that _did _surprise me was how "dark" the actual Jessie motivation was, i.e., her fear of being shut up in a box again.

But it worked!

Todd


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

This is for game show fans....

Thursday, October 31, 10am, CBS....The Price Is Right will be doing a special Halloween Episode. Drew can be pretty funny at times so sure there will be some laughs.


----------



## Always Wicked

AMC showing all Halloween movies .... YES.. I have just set up numerous recordings..


----------



## vinny186

Did I miss the martha Stewart type Halloween episodes where they bake, cook Halloween inspired food? I don't mean the Halloween Wars types of shows.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I don't think there was a Martha Stewart special this year. It seems there was a decrease in Halloween shows overall. The page count I mentioned is down to 16 on TV guide. Interesting indicator. Last year from a peak of 33 pages to 20 this year. HSN has a show coming up Thursday about décor.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TUESDAY, 10/29, 8pm, CBS -- NCIS "Oil and Water" . Halloween episode....There is mischief afoot....It's almost halloween and someone is playing tricks...Abby says they are "dealing with an evil genius"...and Tony wants to live dangerously and pull one over on Gibbs.


----------



## aengre

I've kind of noticed the downturn in all Halloween activities this year. Bummer


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well as far as TV programming goes seems like half of the channels out there are sister companies now and share programming. That and a bunch of cable channels are constantly running marathons of old shows. Very little new programming. Not sure if this has to do solely with the economy or licensing wars between content provider and the networks or satellite/cable providers or disputes with actor/writer guilds seeking a bigger share. Maybe all of the above but can tell you that cable is not what it use to be.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

We just found out a new show on HG-Tv called "Spookiest Homes"? aired this morning .. we were on it but they didn't bother to tell us , so we missed it. we wonder if it was ... interesting ? Or maybe too stupid to re-run? Anybody happen to see our house , The Ravens Grin Inn?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gym, I didn't but I checked our Tivo and saw that it aired here on the West coast at 11am between Cash & Cari and House Hunters. It was called "America's Spookiest Homes" (Special, 2013) "Haunted homes and their chilling backstories" is the description on Tivo for it. I tried a Tivo search to look for another airing but didn't get anything that popped up in the next two weeks. I checked the HGTV website's TV guide for today and didn't even see it listed.

That is really sad that after you opened your house up to them for filming that no one let you know it was going to be on. You should try contacting them and ask for a video tape of it.

BTW if I would have known it was going to be on I would have watched it. Hope we all get to see it at some point.


----------



## mikeerdas

*The Mitchells, authors of How to Haunt your House on Halloween Tricked Out*

Saw a segment about the Mitchells, authors of the How to Haunt Your House series of books, on a show called Halloween Tricked-Out. This was broadcast on the Travel Channel. Sorry if it's already been mentioned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you are around the TV right now, TMC (Turner Movie Classics) just started "House of Wax" with Vincent Price and Carolyn Jones (Morticia on the orig. Addams Family). I loved this movie as a kid. After seeing it we went to Niagara Falls on vacation and I remember wondering about those wax statutes in the Wax Museum. LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tonight, Friday, 10/25 on NBC::

9 pm -- Grimm, Season 4 premiere "The Ungrateful Dead" -- welcome back Nick & Hank!

10pm -- Dracula, New series "The Blood is the Life"


----------



## RattandRoll

HUB Network Halloween Bash is on now

http://www.hubhalloweenbash.com/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nick @ Nite has been airing Halloween episodes. There was a Friends halloween episode earlier. Right now they are showing the 4 episodes from George Lopez. First episode "Halloween Cheer" had a Talking Boris on it. The girl knocked it to the floor and I thought "OMG do you you know how sought after those are!". Second episode "No One Gets Out Alive" had them doing a haunted house. Episode 3 "Leave It To Lopez", airing right now, about a curse of 3 people dying before halloween has them in different old TV shows: Leave it to Beaver, the Munsters segment was pretty good, The Jetsons take off is on now. This episode had a pretty nice bed prank with severed heads in it. Episode 4 @ 10:30 pm ET/PT is "Trick or Treat Me Right". The Friends halloween episode airs again at 11pm ET/PT and the George Lopez episodes rerun once again in a row after the two Friends episodes.

Looks like most of these episodes repeat later Sunday as well. Here's the Nick @ Night program schedule if you are interested.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

This Sunday afternoon two women came to see Ravens Grin because they had seen it on the "Spookiest" show. At the conclusion of their tour here I asked them how the show compared to the actual house tour?
She said the program gave nothing away but was good, and I think that she liked the actual house tour better.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just a reminder that the finale for Halloween Wars is at 9 on Food Network.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Just a reminder that the finale for Halloween Wars is at 9 on Food Network.


And to have actor Derek Mears (Jason Voorhees, _Friday the 13th_), as the guest judge, how awesome. The guy is probably really nice but he still inspires some jitters in me!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Just watched the remake of the night of the living dead....perfect movie for devils night.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Next: Tales from the crypt season 1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF MARATHON on now, 11/05 Tues. - Get caught Up.*

Today, Tuesday, 11/05, SYFY Channel is airing a FACE OFF marathon. The new season is airing now and they are on the first episode, "Going for Gold". Ep. 2 "Future Frakenstein" starts in half an hour at 10am PT. Runs to 10pm PT tonight up to and including the last episode aired so far "Swan Song" (9pm PT). 

Next new episode comes on 11/12 so a good time to get caught up if you missed a few episodes like me.


----------



## jtmonsman

Modern marvels, cemeterys. Right now on history channel!!!


----------



## booswife02

anyone see Black Sails on Starz advertised. It looks amazing! starts in January

http://www.starz.com/originals/blacksails


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF on SYFY Channel -- Tues., 1/14 -- New Season almost here*

Just happened to notice that the new Season of FACE OFF on SYFY Channel will begin next week, Tuesday, 1/14, 9/8c. Haven't looked at my Tivo listing yet for it but in the past the first episode frequently runs longer than 1 hour so double-check if you are planning to catch it.

Check out the new contestants here: http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Bethany

Pretty Little Liars, Ravenswood & AHS:Coven all new this week


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> Pretty Little Liars, Ravenswood & AHS:Coven all new this week


ahhh, I'm not the only one that watches those..lol


----------



## Kelloween

I just read that American Horror story 4 will be a carnival/circus theme and Jessica Lange will be back and Reese Witherspoon may be joining the cast


----------



## ScaredyKat

I haven't watched American Horror Story before, but I was thinking about starting to since I have Netflix and can start from the beginning. Is it any good?


----------



## Kelloween

ScaredyKat said:


> I haven't watched American Horror Story before, but I was thinking about starting to since I have Netflix and can start from the beginning. Is it any good?


yes, and gets better every year!


----------



## Bethany

I totally agree!! Do a catch up scaredykat!!
kelloween, I've watched PLL since day one! That is great news about AHS! I thought Jessica wasn't going to do another season, but glad she is!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I just started watching this year, and it's definitely edgy. Pretty much anything goes, and the opening is creepy.


----------



## Bethany

Paul if you can catch the previous seasons, they are great too! I love that one season has nothing to do with the next.


----------



## Kelloween

we have 2 threads of american horror going..I keep thinking I'm going nuts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GRIMM returns tonight -- Fri. 2/28*

The Olympics are over on NBC and GRIMM is back in the lineup. Don't miss tonight's episode, "Revelations".


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I am personally looking forward to the new series 'Carvers' on syfy after FaceOff on Tuesday.


----------



## kprimm

cannot wait for carvers, also the new Jim Henson show


----------



## Bethany

I need to start checking out the TV guide!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

3/3, Monday -- A&E -- "Bates Motel: After Hours", 1/2 hour interview with the cast. It does NOT air directly after tonight's seaosn premier episode. 

In my area (Pacific Time) on DirecTv, the special airs at 8:00pm and reairs at 10:30pm.

This is in addition to tonight's Season Premier of the show. BTW tonight's episode is entitled "Gone but Not Forgotten".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tonight's PSYCH on USA Network (second to last series episode BTW) has zombies and classic horror figures. Just started and I think it repeats later tonight. Should be a fun, horror themed episode. Entitled "A Nightmare on State Street".

This will make a great episode to pull out at Halloween time and rewatch.


----------



## ZombieRaider

I read in another forum Making Monsters was cancelled and won't be on this year....Too bad....I liked that show....ZR


----------



## Uncle Steed

ZombieRaider said:


> I read in another forum Making Monsters was cancelled and won't be on this year....Too bad....I liked that show....ZR


Bummer. That was one of the better Halloween seasonal shows.


----------



## Uncle Steed

No sooner had I typed the above response that I went to Facebook and saw this:
https://www.facebook.com/LetsGetMakingMonstetsonSyFy?ref=br_tf

"Petition" page to get SyFy to pick Making Monsters up this year.


----------



## Berserker

Mother****ing in on this!!!


----------



## savannahclarke

I'm not sure if it's been posted but WGN is premiering a show called 'Salem' on April 20th and it looks so good!


----------



## Bethany

just saw that either last night or this morning. I'll be checking Salem out.


----------



## Alleydweller

NO!! I loved Making Monsters!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

IFC Tue, Apr 22 6:45 PM

Halloween III: Season of the Witch
A toy salesman is murdered a week before Halloween; his daughter tries to find out why by enlisting the aid of her dad's doctor.

IFC Tue, Apr 22 1:15 PM

Halloween III: Season of the Witch
A toy salesman is murdered a week before Halloween; his daughter tries to find out why by enlisting the aid of her dad's doctor.

Friday April 25th 11:00 AM to 5:00 PM TRAVEL CHANNEL

Most Terrifying Places in America airs episodes 1 through 7
Great series and a good time to update your home DVD collection. These are normally on maybe once or twice in October. Rare to see them the rest of the year. There are around 18 total I think.


----------



## dbruner

Chiller is having an all day X Files marathon today!


----------



## Bethany

Did anyone else watch Salem? I'm not sure about it, but will watch a few more. Second episode on tonight.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

About to watch Salem in a few minutes.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Travel Channel airs tomorrow (Friday) back to back episodes of Haunted Hotels, a cool series about hauntings. Starting at 11:00 AM, both on for an hour, are "Echoes of the Past" and "Where Spirits Speak."


----------



## TNBrad

I work for HGTV and Travel and I saw a show called Haunted house renovations coming and it isn't about haunt attractions. ;-)
I'll keep an eye open for an air date.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

TNBrad said:


> I work for HGTV and Travel and I saw a show called Haunted house renovations coming and it isn't about haunt attractions. ;-)
> I'll keep an eye open for an air date.


Sounds like something I might want to check out.


----------



## Bethany

TNBrad said:


> I work for HGTV and Travel and I saw a show called Haunted house renovations coming and it isn't about haunt attractions. ;-)
> I'll keep an eye open for an air date.


I present TK421's Remodelling House to Maximize Halloween Architecture: Truly AMAZING!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/112474-remodelling-house-maximize-halloween-architecture.html


----------



## printersdevil

Watching Van Helsing on Bravo. Maybe I will get some inspirational ideas! Or nightmares...


----------



## MaxMask

I didn't know about this Halloween TV. Does anybody have times for NJ or NY areas?

TIA


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Sunday Night June 22nd on BIOGRAPHY at 11:30 PM EST.
FOOD FACTORY -- Halloween I

A look at how popular Halloween candy is made. Included: Kerr's Molasses Kisses; and ghoulish bubblegum treats.

The show airs several other times next week, including Monday and the following Sunday/Monday. I've never seen this one air before.

Monday June 23rd on HISTORY CHANNEL 7:00 AM EST.
Modern Marvels -- Halloween Technology

This is a pretty cool one-hour show. I've seen it before and have it recorded.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Haxan

Monday June 23rd, 7:15 AM on TCM (Turner Classic Movies), 2 hr 1922 EST.

Based on real-life witchcraft trials, HAXAN combines genuine footage, animation and dramatic fiction to present traditional motifs associated with sorcery. Also includes WITCHCRAFT THOUGH THE AGES, the 1968 re-release of HAXAN, with a narration by William S. Burroughs.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Toy story of terror. Last year's toy Story Halloween special will be on today 5 eastern, 4 pm central. Also Saturday 1130 am eastern 

On Disney xd channel


----------



## Uncle Steed

August 1st at 5PM on the American Heroes Channel..."America: Facts vs. Fiction - Trick or Treat" episode. It's very cool, even though the Halloween portion is only 15 minutes. The other half of the show is about Poe, so that aint bad either. This episode is only available on DVD via educators websites and costs a boatload, so if you're interested you might wanna set the DVR.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

On TCM tonight, a pair of classics back-to-back to get your October groove on. EST.

8:00 PM 

Cat People

9:30 PM

Curse of the Cat People


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Paul Melniczek said:


> On TCM tonight, a pair of classics back-to-back to get your October groove on. EST.
> 
> 8:00 PM
> 
> Cat People
> 
> 9:30 PM
> 
> Curse of the Cat People


To piggy back your post. 

845pm est time on TCM. 

Val lewton: man in the shadows. 

A profile of filmmaker who was famous in the 40s making affecting, quality horror pictures on a low budget.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SLEEPY HOLLOW repeats starting*

FOX is apparently starting to reair episodes of SLEEPY HOLLOW. 

Here on the West coast FOX KTVU 2 is showing the 1-hr Pilot (2013) tonight. This may differ in your area but wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Looks like toy story of terror special will be on Sunday.

Disney channel

630pm central and again at 1120 Monday morning


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just in way of a reminder since it's not the regular season yet, TONIGHT at 8pm on FOX is SLEEPY HOLLOW (repeat of 4th aired episode, guess they are skipping episodes, too bad).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*FACE OFF Season 7 has already started -- Tuesdays*

Just found out that FACE OFF on SYFY CHANNEL has already started its Season 7 lineup. However, all 3 previously aired episodes plus the new 4th episode will be airing in a mini marathon this coming Tuesday, 8/12 so still time to get caught up.

The listing below is for Pacific Coast DIRECTV, so check guides in your area.

Ep 1 - "Life and Death" - 3pm (repeat)
Ep 2 - "American Gangster" - 4pm (repeat)
Ep 3 - "Ancient Aliens" - 5pm (repeat)
Ep 4 - "Twisted Trees" - 6pm (new)

If you want to join in discussing the show, there's a Season 7 Face Off thread in the Horror Discussion area.

For newbies to this show, FACE OFF is a makeup challenge show that incorporates makeup, prosthetics, and costuming and sometimes animatronics. Each week the contestants get two challenges and face off for an elimination at the end of the showcase challenge. The judges are big names in the special effects movie field and they frequently will bring on a guest judge who will be from the movie or TV field. All kinds of creature challenges have occurred in past seasons from werewolves to aliens. For more info check out the SYFY Channel site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haha, just flipping thru channels this a.m. and landed on Price Is Right. It's a halloween rerun. Drew is a vampire. Set looks nice. People in pumpkin t-shirts with dripping blood lettering on them. Studio walls are done in black with little lights. Some nice props on stage. Definitely helping to set the mood for halloweeen. Fun, fun, fun. The car that just rolled out for Yuckey Seven is an orange metallic sporty Hundai. The skeleton guy from Craig Fergueson, Geoff, is in the drivers seat.


----------



## TheMayor

Watching Frankenweenie , ....


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

I loved the HGTV Halloween Block Party. I stole a lot of ideas from those episodes. I have not seen it done for the past 2(?) years I think. Really wish they would start that again. 

Is anyone a fan of The Returned (French zombie drama). Season one is on Netflix now. Sundance picked it up and I think Season 2 airs this fall. It's a very intriguing show and the soundtrack alone is worth watching for. It's in French so all subtitles.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I enjoyed the Block Party specials too. I have all of them recorded from 2009 to 2011. I believe they stopped then. Here's a link to some stuff behind the scenes.

http://www.eddieross.com/eddie_ross/2009/10/behind-the-scenes-of-halloween-block-party.html


----------



## Bethany

Saw that an Adams Family double feature is going to be on on Sunday?


----------



## printersdevil

What network for the Adams family?


----------



## Bethany

ABC Family 6-8 Adams Family 8-10 Adams Family Values ( these are my time FL)


----------



## Uncle Steed

Hoping for some updates here pretty soon...anybody hear about anything cool? The only thing I've seen so far is that HSN is doing their Halloween show next week.


----------



## Scary Firefighter

AMC Fearfest starts Oct. 17th and runs through Oct. 31st.

http://www.halloweenmoviesontv.com/amc-fear-fest-schedule/


----------



## hllwnfan

Syfy has there whole schedule up. All the way up to Oct. 31st. its on there website. They usually have cool 31 days of Halloween movies.


----------



## Bethany

I saw an advertisement for Halloween Wars return Oct. 5th, 9 pm ?


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Eat your heart out.  The most comprehensive site I've seen. Saw it last year for the first time.

http://liberaldead.com/blog/your-2014-halloween-season-tv-preview-with-schedules/


----------



## TnHorrorFan

HSN has Halloween decor show starts in the morning 1am central. 

Wed 
These all central time 

1am
6am 
10am-12pm
3pm
10 pm


----------



## nicolita3

On Lifetime Hocus Pocus will be playing on Friday 9/26 and 9/27 and 9/28 several times each day


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Sleepy Hollow* on Fox starts it's new season tomorrow, Monday, 9/22 @ 9 pm. The discussion thread for it is under the Horror Discussion section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/horror-discussion/126634-sleepy-hollow-series-19.html

if you are a Batman fan, *Gotham* premiers prior to *Sleepy Hollow* at @ 8 pm same channel.


----------



## TNBrad

Bethany said:


> I saw an advertisement for Halloween Wars return Oct. 5th, 9 pm ?


10/05 12: am
10/05 9 pm


----------



## Scary Firefighter

nicolita3 said:


> On Lifetime Hocus Pocus will be playing on Friday 9/26 and 9/27 and 9/28 several times each day


Yup.... on right now! Four times in a row in fact.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Sept 27 Eastern Time

LIFETIME Ch. Hocus Pocus Marathon until 1:00 AM

Sun, Sept 28 Eastern Time

LIFETIME Ch. Hocus Pocus 4:00 PM
WGNAME Ch. Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise 5:30 PM 
LIFETIME Ch. Hocus Pocus 6:00 PM
LIFETIME Ch. Hocus Pocus 8:00 PM

Mon, Sept 29 Eastern Time

LIFETIME Ch. Frasier —Halloween 9:30 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween V 11:00 AM 

Tues, Sept 30 Eastern Time

TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Night Frights 11:00 AM 
HALMRK Ch. Little House on the Prairie —The Halloween Dream 2:00 PM 

Wed, Oct 1 Eastern Time

Syfy Ch. Halloween II 6:30 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazy 8:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazier 9:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween’s Most Extreme 10:00 PM


----------



## flopo

TCM has some good movies on Thursday's this month. Ghost Breakers is one of my favorites.


----------



## Echo Sorceress

For all of the young and young at heart, tonight starting at midnight on Disney Channel, they're showing a marathon of their Halloween TV show specials that aired from 2001 through 2010 including those from Lizzie McGuire, Even Stevens, and That's So Raven.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Echo Sorceress said:


> For all of the young and young at heart, tonight starting at midnight on Disney Channel, they're showing a marathon of their Halloween TV show specials that aired from 2001 through 2010 including those from Lizzie McGuire, Even Stevens, and That's So Raven.


Kids are alerted, DVR is set, and we'll be watching Disney Channel Halloween specials all day tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

WEDNESDAY, 10/15, 9/8c -- All new special "Tiny House Nation Halloween" The FYI Network. (West coast DirecTV Ch 266)


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thurs, Oct 2 Eastern Time

Syfy Ch. Halloween II 3:30 PM 
FX Ch. Mike & Molly —Happy Halloween 8:30 PM 

Fri, Oct 3 Eastern Time

IFC Ch. Comedy Bang! Bang! —Pee-wee Herman Wears a Halloween Costume 4:00 AM 
HALMRK Ch. The Middle —Halloween III: The Driving 10:30 PM 

Sat, Oct 4 Eastern Time

FXX Ch. Raising Hope —Happy Halloween 10:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Zombie Prom 8:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Twisted Nursery Rhymes 9:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Swamp Creatures Attack 10:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Nightmares 11:00 PM 


Sun, Oct 5 Eastern Time

FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Twisted Nursery Rhymes 12:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Swamp Creatures Attack 1:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Nightmares 2:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Zombie Prom 3:00 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 10:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Zombie Prom 2:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Twisted Nursery Rhymes 3:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Swamp Creatures Attack 4:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Nightmares 5:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween's Most Extreme 6:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Tricked Out 7:00 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Austin & Ally —Horror Stories & Halloween Scares 8:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm 9:00 PM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just a late heads up but if you like classic (sometimes black and white movies), Turner Classic Movies looks like they are running ghost and haunted house/mansion related movies tonight. For example right now _Topper_ is on with Cary Grant, Constance Bennett, and Roland Young. 

Next up at 7pm PT is _The Time of Their Lives_, a Bud Abbott Lou Costello film about a haunted mansion.

Canterville Ghost @8:30 pm PT
A place of One's Own @ 10:15pm PT
The Cockeyed Miracle @ midnight PT


----------



## SpookyBlackKat

New season of Halloween Wars on food network now!


----------



## Empty_W

SpookyBlackKat said:


> New season of Halloween Wars on food network now!


Just watched, amused that the one team created a pumpkin rot scarecrow


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tues, Oct 7 Eastern Time

USA Ch. Modern Family —Halloween 10:30 PM

Wed, Oct 8 Eastern Time

MAX Ch. Halloween H20: 20 Years Later 6:15 AM 

Thurs, Oct 9 Eastern Time

VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special 1:30 AM 
OWN Ch. Dateline on OWN —The Night Before Halloween 4:00 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween: The Final Chapter 12:30 PM 
VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special 3:00 PM 

Fri, Oct 10 Eastern Time

FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Zombie Prom 2:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Twisted Nursery Rhymes 3:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Swamp Creatures Attack 4:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Nightmares 5:00 PM 

Sat, Oct 11 Eastern Time

FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm 12:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 3:00 PM 
Syfy Ch. Halloween II 4:30 PM


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

*Season 5 Premiere*

Sun, Oct 12 Eastern Time

AMC Ch. The Walking Dead —No Sanctuary 9:00 PM


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Oct 12 Eastern Time

IFC Ch. Bang! Bang! —Pee-wee Herman Wears a Halloween Costume 7:00 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 10:00 AM 
Syfy Ch. Halloween II 12:30 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazy 4:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed 5:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm 5:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 1 6:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 2 6:30 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest 9:00 PM 
AMC Ch. The Walking Dead —No Sanctuary 9:00 PM


----------



## Xfireboyx

What's up with AMC's somewhat lame halloween programming this year?

I seem to remember a bunch of horror movies throughout the entire month of October in years past.


----------



## nicolita3

Xfireboyx said:


> What's up with AMC's somewhat lame halloween programming this year?
> 
> I seem to remember a bunch of horror movies throughout the entire month of October in years past.


Last year the horror movies didn't start until the premier of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Paul Melniczek

AMC has been showing many of the same movies for the past few years. Few real classics, and more slash and gore. When Monsterfest turned into Fear Fest it was all downhill from there. I remember the interactive games they offered during October which were really cool. TCM is much better.


----------



## Morinphen

Cartoon Network is playing Hellsing Ultimate on Saturdays @ 2AM. Just got episode 3 last Saturday.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 13 Eastern Time

FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest 12:00 AM 
TVLAND CH. Everybody Loves Raymond —Halloween Candy 3:49 AM 
DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown 6:25 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge 8:00 PM 

Tues, Oct 14 Eastern Time

DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown High 6:25 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Return to Halloweentown 8:00 PM 

Wed, Oct 15 Eastern Time

TRAVEL Ch. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 4 11:00 AM 

Thurs, Oct 16 Eastern Time

MAX CH. Halloween H20: 20 Years Later 2:10 PM 
FXM Ch. Halloween: Resurrection 5:00 PM 
FXM Ch. Halloween: Resurrection 11:00 PM

Fri, Oct 17 Eastern Time

TRAVEL Ch. Halloween's Most Extreme 11:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazy 12:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee —Halloween Queens 1:00 PM


----------



## vinny186

Fri, Oct 17 Central Time

Here are a few more:
Travel Ch. Castle Secrets and Legends - Real Frankenstein, Mummy's Curse 1:00 
Travel Ch. Making monsters 8:00, 9:00


----------



## WitchyKitty

Tonight, Oct.15th, ABC is playing Toy Story Of Terror and then It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown and 7pm and 7:30 central time! 
Disney is playing the Halloweentown movies, too, starting at 5:30 pm central going through the evening. 
Travel channel is showing Halloween's Craziest at 7pm central then America's scariest Halloween and Scariest Halloween Attractions after that.


----------



## vinny186

Travel channel is beating the crap out of those episodes - time for some new ones!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Oct 19 Eastern Time
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest 5:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XIX 5:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XX 6:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 3 6:00PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXI 6:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXII 7:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 4 7:00PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXIII 7:30 PM 
FOX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXV 8:00PM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 7 8:00PM
AMC Ch. The Walking Dead —Strangers 9:00 PM
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves 9:00 PM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 5 9:00PM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 6 10:00PM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 1 11:00PM

Mon, Oct 20 Eastern Time
FOOD CH. Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves 12:00 AM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 5 12:00AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 6 1:00AM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 1 2:00AM
TRAVEL Ch. Most Terrifying Places in America —Volume 7 3:00AM
IFC Ch. Halloween 6:30 PM 
IFC Ch. Halloween 11:15 PM 

Tues, Oct 21 Eastern Time
FOOD Ch. Chopped —Extreme Halloween 7:00 PM 
HALMRK Ch. The Middle —Halloween 10:30 PM

Wed, Oct 22 Eastern Time
TRAVEL Ch. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 4 11:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazier 12:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Craziest 1:00 PM 

Thurs, Oct 23 Eastern Time
FOOD Ch. Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee —Halloween 1:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. 30-Minute Meals —Grown-Up Halloween 2:30 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern —Halloween Special 6:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween 6:00 PM

Fri, Oct 24 Eastern Time
IFC Ch. Comedy Bang! Bang! —Pee-wee Herman Wears a Halloween Costume 4:45 AM 
IFC Ch. Comedy Bang! Bang! —Pee-wee Herman Wears a Halloween Costume 6:45 AM 
FOOD Ch. Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee —Renaissance Halloween 1:00 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown 2:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween 3:00 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge 3:40 PM 
VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special 4:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Chopped —Extreme Halloween 4:00 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Halloweentown High 5:30 PM 
DISNEY Ch. Return to Halloweentown 7:20 PM


----------



## Abysome1

Thank you Wicked for doing this, I really appreciate it. Helps me to not miss halloween shows and saves me time..... Brilliant !


----------



## chaney

*ABC's The Great Halloween Fright Fight*






[SIZE=6]October 28, 2014 Tuesday!!! 7:00 P.M. Central ABC [/SIZE]


----------



## Uncle Steed

Abysome1 said:


> Thank you Wicked for doing this, I really appreciate it. Helps me to not miss halloween shows and saves me time..... Brilliant !


Yup. I look forward to these posts every Halloween season. Thanks, Wicked!


----------



## Uncle Steed

chaney said:


> [SIZE=6]October 28, 2014 Tuesday!!! 7:00 P.M. Central ABC [/SIZE]


Totally watching!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

FRIDAY, 10/24....9pm....NBC....1hr.....GRIMM "Thanks for the Memories"
Season Premiere. 

Yeah, "if it's Friday it must be Grimm" programming is Back!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw a promo on CBS for _The Price Is Right's_ Halloween show. Said it will be next Friday, 10/31. Drew has always loved having fun with Halloween so his set should be decorated nicely and the guys are always in costume.


----------



## The Real Joker

Sunday, October 26, 12 noon to 12 AM, Eastern Time -
The Simpson's _Treehouse of Horror _Marathon on FXX.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Your welcome


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 25 Eastern Time
VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special 2:30 AM 
FYI Ch. Halloween: The Inside Story 8:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves 12:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 2:00 PM 
TOON Ch. Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular 5:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Ghost Adventures —Halloween Special -Transylvania 6:00 PM 
USA Ch. Modern Family —Halloween 11:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Unwrapped —Halloween Sweets Unwrapped 11:00 PM

Sun, Oct 26 Eastern Time
FOOD Ch. Unwrapped —Halloween Sweets Unwrapped 2:00 AM 
NIK Ch. George Lopez —Halloween Cheer 3:48 AM 
FX Ch. Buffy the Vampire Slayer —Halloween 7:00 AM 
FXX Ch. Raising Hope —Happy Halloween 7:00 AM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 7:48 AM 
FOOD Ch. Barefoot Contessa —Halloween for Grownups 8:00 AM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween V 8:24 AM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween: The Final Chapter 9:36 AM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 10:12 AM 
FOOD Ch. Giada at Home —Halloween Goodies 10:30 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 11:30 AM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 12:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror I 12:00 PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror II 12:30 PM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 12:36 PM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween: The Final Chapter 1:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror III 1:00 PM
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween V 1:12 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror IV 1:30 PM
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween: The Final Chapter 1:48 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror V 2:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror VI 2:30 PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror VII 3:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Unwrapped —Halloween Sweets Unwrapped 3:00 PM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 3:30 PM 
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween V 3:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror VIII 3:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror IX 4:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror X 4:30 PM
TVLAND Ch. Roseanne —Halloween IV 5:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XI 5:00 PM
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves 5:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XII 5:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XIII 6:00 PM 
TVLAND Ch. The Cosby Show —Halloween 6:00 PM 
DFH Ch. Untold Stories of the E.R. —Halloween in the ER 6:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XIV 6:30 PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XV 7:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XVI 7:30 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XVII 8:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween's Most Extreme 8:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XVIII 8:30 PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XIX 9:00 PM
TVLAND Ch. Everybody Loves Raymond —Halloween Candy 9:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazy 9:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Haunted Carnival 9:00 PM
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XX 9:30 PM
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazier 10:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXI 10:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXII 10:30 PM
TOON Ch. Family Guy —Halloween on Spooner Street 10:30 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Craziest 11:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXIII 11:00 PM 
FXX Ch. The Simpsons —Treehouse of Horror XXIV 11:30 PM


----------



## screamqueen2012

Roseannes got all their halloweens on today on tvland...........love their halloween shows.....never get old...lol


----------



## Moonchicky

This Wednesday night ABC shows are all Halloween themed (Modern Family, blackish, etc...)


----------



## Uncle Steed

Moonchicky said:


> This Wednesday night ABC shows are all Halloween themed (Modern Family, blackish, etc...)


Yay! Nothing better than Halloween episodes.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 27 Eastern Time
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazier 1:00 AM 
TOON Ch. Family Guy —Halloween on Spooner Street 2:00 AM
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Craziest 2:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween's Most Extreme 3:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Giada at Home —Halloween Goodies 3:30 PM 
FOOD Ch. Barefoot Contessa —Halloween for Grownups 4:30 PM 
FX Ch. Halloween: Resurrection 6:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 7:00 PM 
OWN Ch. Dateline on OWN —The Night Before Halloween 8:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween II 9:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 11:00 PM 
OWN Ch. Dateline on OWN —The Night Before Halloween 11:00 PM

Tues, Oct 28 Eastern Time
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween 9:00 AM 
FX Ch. Halloween: Resurrection 12:00 PM 
TOON Ch. Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular 5:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween II 7:00 PM 
ABC Ch. The Great Halloween Fright Fight 8:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween III: Season of the Witch 9:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 11:00 PM 

Wed, Oct 29 Eastern Time
FOOD Ch. Sweet Genius —Halloween Genius 4:00 AM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween II 9:00 AM 
TRAVEL CH. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 1:00 PM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween 1:00 PM 
ABCFAM CH. The Middle —Halloween II 1:30 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 2:00 PM 
FUSE CH. Loaded —Halloween 3:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazy 6:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 7:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween's Most Extreme 7:00 PM 
ABC Ch. The Middle —Halloween V 8:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers 9:00 PM 
ABC Ch. Modern Family —Halloween 3: AwesomeLand 9:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers 11:00 PM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tonight, Tuesday, 10/28, is the Season Finale of FACE OFF. SyFy network. Starts at 6pm PDT in my area and believe it will repeat one more time tonight. Check local guides.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thurs, Oct 30 Eastern Time
FUSE Ch. Loaded —Halloween 2:00 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 9:00 AM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween III: The Driving 9:00 AM 
FOOD Ch. Food Network Challenge —Halloween Ghost Story Cakes 10:00 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween II 11:00 AM 
FXX Ch. Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise 11:30 AM 
FXX Ch. Raising Hope —Happy Halloween 12:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween III: Season of the Witch 1:00 PM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween III: The Driving 1:00 PM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween IV: The Ghost Story 1:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 3:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers 5:00 PM 
FX Ch. Mike & Molly —Happy Halloween 6:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers 7:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 1 8:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 2 8:30 PM 
NIK Ch. See Dad Run —See Dad Run Halloween 8:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 9:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween II 11:00 PM 
USA Ch. Modern Family —Halloween 11:00 PM 
VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special 11:03PM

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Fri, Oct 31 Eastern Time
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 1 12:00 AM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 2 12:30 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween III: Season of the Witch 1:00 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 3:00 AM 
NIK Ch. George Lopez —Halloween Cheer 4:57 AM 
FX Ch. Buffy the Vampire Slayer —Halloween 7:00 AM 
FXX Ch. Raising Hope —Happy Halloween 7:00 AM 
ABCFAM Ch. That '70s Show —Halloween 8:00 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 9:00 AM 
FXX Ch. Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise 9:00 AM 
TLC Ch. Long Island Medium —Halloween Spirit 9:00 AM 
ABCFAM Ch. The Middle —Halloween IV: The Ghost Story 9:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Toy Hunter: Toy Haunter Halloween Special 9:00 AM 
FX Ch. Halloween: Resurrection 10:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Halloween Crazier 10:00 AM 
TOON Ch. Scooby Doo Halloween 10:30 AM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers 11:00 AM 
VH1 Ch. Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special (2001) 11:00 AM 
TRAVEL Ch. Most Extreme 11:00 AM 
FUSE Ch. Loaded —Halloween 12:00 PM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween V 12:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers 1:00 PM 
WE Ch. Roseanne —Halloween: The Final Chapter 1:30 PM 
FOOD Ch. Unwrapped — Halloween Sweets Unwrapped 2:00 PM 
TOON Ch. Scary Godmother: Halloween Spooktakular 2:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 3:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Ghost Adventures —Halloween Special - Transylvania 3:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm 4:00 PM 
MAX Ch. Halloween H20: 20 Years Later 4:15 PM 
Syfy Ch. Halloween II 4:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween II 5:00 PM 
HIST Ch. Modern Marvels —Halloween Tech 5:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 2 5:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest 5:00 PM 
FYI Ch. Food Factory —Halloween 1 5:30 PM 
FUSE Ch. Loaded —Halloween 5:30 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves 6:00 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween III: Season of the Witch 7:00 PM 
FOOD Ch. Halloween Wars —Haunted Carnival 7:00 PM 
IFC Ch. Halloween 8:30 PM 
AMC Ch. Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers 9:00 PM 
TRAVEL Ch. Ghost Adventures —Halloween Special - Ireland's Celtic Demons 9:00 PM
ESQTV Ch. Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise 10:00 PM 
TOON Ch. Family Guy —Halloween on Spooner Street 11:00 PM 
HIST Ch. The Real Story of Halloween 11:03 PM


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge

Hope everyone checks out this new show called "A to Z" today (Thursday!)


Watch on NBC at 9:30/8:30c!! (USA)


It is going to be their Halloween episode!


For those who are unfamiliar with the show it is about a couple - Andrew and Zelda - and it is a super adorable comedy!

Plus no gross / inappropriate stuff so it is ok for younger viewers as well... fun for the whole family!

Check out some previews on Hulu! : http://www.hulu.com/a-to-z


----------



## Scary Firefighter

Been watching the Halloween marathon all day on AMC while setting up!!!!!!


----------



## Abysome1

Thx again Wicked for keeping us up on all the Halloween shows! Happy Halloween to U


----------



## Berserker

It is worse than after Christmas...the depression that is. It also pisses me off that Halloween really only gets 2 weeks for national attention (commercials, more shows, etc.) and yet Christmas receives at least 2 months of attention...really?


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Amen, Christmas is way overdone. Halloween is my family's Christmas. My wife and i sit around with the kids and watch Halloween shows and spend some real time together. and on Halloween night The entire family comes over and we eat dinner and get ready to open the Haunt. I really do wish that Halloween shows would at least get the month of October since Christmas gets no less than 2 months.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If anyone is at home now and gets SYFY, I found Jim Henson's Creature Shop Challenge on right now. 1/2 hour left of the "Alien Press Conference" episode. One more episode will air "Tavern at the Crossroads" (2:00pm-3:00pm PT / 5:00pm-6:00pm ET). Otherwise it's pretty much all Christmas movies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tonight, 1/5/15, Fox Channel begins the new episodes for Sleepy Hollow @9pm. Episode entitled "Paradise Lost". It airs right after a new episode of Gotham @ 8pm (The Penguin embraces his nickname finally).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*WEDNESDAYS are Looking GRIMM*

 It's *Wednesday* and the night for GRIMM repeat episodes on TNT. See the Horror Discussion Group thread for more info. Special mini-marathon tonight with 2 more episodes still left to air tonight.


Current Season episodes can be seen on Fridays (If it's Friday, it must be Grimm) on NBC.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

On right now! FOOD NETWORK, Sun., 1pm PT. Look for repeats in the future. "DUFF TILL DAWN". Cake maker Duff Goldman hosts this competition show. The "Monster Mayhem" episode challenges the contestants to incorporate a Monster with a secondary character in distress. 1/2 hour show, 2015 production.


----------



## Bethany

Ghost of Spookie said:


> On right now! FOOD NETWORK, Sun., 1pm PT. Look for repeats in the future. "DUFF TILL DAWN". Cake maker Duff Goldman hosts this competition show. The "Monster Mayhem" episode challenges the contestants to incorporate a Monster with a secondary character in distress. 1/2 hour show, 2015 production.


Thanks for the heads up. Found the post too late to watch, but we have ONDEMAND so checking out the Monster Mayhem episode right now!


----------



## printersdevil

Not really Halloween, but witch related. The Hallmark Channel is starting a series called The Good Witch starring Catherine Bell. She is a modern day witch who is married to a police chief. She runs a cool shop that carries crystals, herbs and essential oil things. There have been quite a few movies of this already. I think they are running all or most of the movies that prompted the series starting Saturday morning.

The season premier of the new series is Saturday on The Hallmark Channel starting at 7 p.m. Central time. It is a 2 hour opening show.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just coming to post about Hallmark Channel's _Good Witch _series premiere and see the heads up has already been given. I will add that I've watched a few of the movie episodes over the years from when she first came to the town single to when she got married to the police chief (he has a young daughter) and thought they were cute. Nothing really evil or scary as I recall so probably Ok to watch with younger kids. It is Hallmark too so kind of warm-hearted. I'm a fan of Catherine Bell's from her JAG days. Nice to see that they were willing to try a series around the movies.

Sat, 2/28--Thanks for the morning repeat alert @printersdevil, plan to catch the one I didn't see today. Also hadn't realized the series starts off a as a 2-hour episode.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MONDAY, March 9 -- A&E -- 9pm ET / 8pm CT -- Season 3 Premiere of BATES MOTEL. 

Norman, Norma and Dylan are back and all alive at the beginning of the season. Guessing this season will catch up the storyline to the first movie timeframe. I'm thinking this will be the season to watch with someone holding your hand!

http://www.aetv.com/bates-motel



BTW I have used the A&E app on my iPhone and it works well. Also see that some past episodes are available to watch with DirecTV's app on the iPad, check for other view platforms (you can locate it thru Networks, A&E, Bates Motel). Believe iTunes and GooglePlay are also carrying it.


----------



## dawnski

A little something to look forward to:

Penny Dreadful - May 3 on Showtime
Wayward Pines - May 14 on Fox 
Hannibal - June 4 on NBC
True Detective - June 21 on HBO (true crime horror)
Sharknado 3: Oh Hell No! - July 22 on Syfy
And if anyone hasn't checked it out, iZombie on CW is pretty entertaining as a zombie style police procedural.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Quick heads up if you get CNBC. We're watching a 2013 rerun of SHARK TANK 9pm PT, and this is the one with the Halloween Attraction, Ten Thirty One Productions. Believe it's a super huge deal that Mark goes into located in Texas. On right now, segment is not the first one so still coming up. Hopefully it will be the last segment and give a few people a chance to notice this post. Sorry for the lateness.

I missed this episode of ST first time around so am excited to catch it now and had to share a heads up.

Here's two business related articles on the haunts since Mark got involved. Looks like Halloween is doing well. I think I saw a Shark Tank Follow up they did on the investment which aired later.
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237279
http://www.businessinsider.com/ten-thirty-one-productions-with-mark-cuban-2014-10


----------



## pookiemonster

Spike TV is doing A Nightmare On Elm Street Marathon today!


----------



## hllwnfan

Spike tv did a Friday the 13th marathon today!


----------



## mommiemae

TCM will do a Christopher Lee marathon on June 22nd to honor the late actor (and my first love  )


----------



## CHEFJULI

HBO is playing the Haunted Mansion and Hocus Pocus was on ABC family channel today!


----------



## dbruner

The Strain season premiere is on tonight at 10 on FX.


----------



## Chelsiestein

Not on TV, but currently watching before work


----------



## Halloweencraze12

Chelsiestein said:


> View attachment 245676
> 
> 
> Not on TV, but currently watching before work


Is that return to Halloween town?


----------



## Chelsiestein

Halloweencraze12 said:


> Is that return to Halloween town?


This is the second movie, Halloweentown High


----------



## DavyKnoles

Halloweentown High is the third film in the series. I can't believe I know that.


----------



## EerieVonBones

Currently binge-watching Salem on Netflix. Great way to start the season, I'd say!


----------



## GhostPuppy

I really liked the first season, but I'm worried that the second one won't be as good...


----------



## Bethany

I've watched every season. It does not disappoint.  At least I don't think so.


----------



## TnHorrorFan

Not sure if we can count Netflix but starting tomorrow "The Monster Squad" will be available on streaming.


----------



## mr_synical

GhostPuppy said:


> I really liked the first season, but I'm worried that the second one won't be as good...


Season 2 was just as good as the first.


----------



## Shadowbat

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-programming-event-airs-october-19-31/457052/


ABC Family 2015 13 Nights of Halloween


----------



## Danielball483

Anyone heard anything from the Travel Channel? Always look forward to them every year. Halloween Wars on Food Network also.


----------



## HalloScream

^ I've been wondering about the Travel channel too. 

Has anybody heard if ABC is going to do another season of The Great Halloween Fright Fight?


----------



## Shadowbat

Halloween Baking Championship on Food Network:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/halloween-baking-championship.html?vty=bakingchampionship


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Moderators, what happened that this thread is no longer a Sticky? People are bound to miss Halloween shows they'd probably like to see if it gets buried in the thread.


----------



## FreakinFreak

Shadowbat said:


> Halloween Baking Championship on Food Network:
> ]


I've seen that for the last two years and it's a really cool show! The edible creepy creations they make are scary good!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Food Networks Halloween Wars also starts on Sunday October 4th.


----------



## sookie

Does anyone watch Svengoolie? I love that show. Its on MEtv on Saturday nights.


----------



## ChrisW

sookie said:


> Does anyone watch Svengoolie? I love that show. Its on MEtv on Saturday nights.


Of course! It's required watching! Unfortunately for us, it comes on here in the Baltimore area at 11:00 p.m., after the local news. I'll still try to catch the first half before I bail out...


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri, Sep 25 Eastern Time

Halloween IFC Ch. 7:00 PM 

The Middle —Halloween HALMRK Ch. 8:30 PM 

Halloween IFC Ch. 9:30 PM 


Sat, Sep 26 Eastern Time 

Roseanne —Halloween IV TVLAND Ch. 9:48 AM

Everybody Loves Raymond —Halloween Candy TVLAND Ch. 8:00 PM 


Mon, Sep 28 Eastern Time

Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween Crazy TRAVEL Ch. 1:00 AM 
Raising Hope —Happy Halloween FXX Ch. 10:30 AM 


Wed, Sep 30 Eastern Time

Frasier —Halloween HALMRK Ch. 2:00 AM 

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later MOMAXe Ch. 10:30 AM 

The Middle —Halloween II ABCFAM Ch. 2:00 PM 

Halloween's Most Extreme Travel Ch. 9:00 PM

Halloween Crazy Travel Ch. 10:00 PM 


Thurs, Oct 1 Eastern Time

Halloween's Most Extreme Travel Ch. 12:00 AM 

Halloween Crazy Travel Ch. 1:00 AM 

Halloween Crazier Travel Ch. 8:00 AM 

Halloween Craziest Travel Ch. 9:00 AM


----------



## Uncle Steed

Love when you do these! Thanks!!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Wicked Vampyre said:


> Fri, Sep 25 Eastern Time
> 
> Wed, Sep 30 Eastern Time
> 
> Frasier —Halloween HALMRK Ch. 2:00 AM
> 
> Halloween H20: 20 Years Later MOMAXe Ch. 10:30 AM
> 
> The Middle —Halloween II ABCFAM Ch. 2:00 PM
> 
> Halloween's Most Extreme Travel Ch. 9:00 PM
> 
> Halloween Crazy Travel Ch. 10:00 PM
> 
> 
> Thurs, Oct 1 Eastern Time
> 
> Halloween's Most Extreme Travel Ch. 12:00 AM
> 
> Halloween Crazy Travel Ch. 1:00 AM
> 
> Halloween Crazier Travel Ch. 8:00 AM
> 
> Halloween Craziest Travel Ch. 9:00 AM


Finally the Travel Channel is starting to broadcast these! I was getting anxious  love these shows!


----------



## mommiemae

I am watching Halloween Crazy on Travel channel right now (central time).


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Yikes Sunday didn't post. Today I watched Halloween Tricked out, Halloween's Most Extreme and Halloween Crazy.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Sep 27 Eastern Time

Halloween Tricked Out TRAVEL Ch. 11:00 PM


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

I wasn't expecting to see anything on the Travel Channel until the 30th, but was pleasantly surprised they had some Halloween episodes on already!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Moderators, what happened that this thread is no longer a Sticky? People are bound to miss Halloween shows they'd probably like to see if it gets buried in the thread.


Took me a while to find the thread, I thought I remembered it as being a sticky.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri, Oct 2 Eastern Time

Halloweentown Disney Ch. 3:00 AM 

The Facts of Life —The Halloween Show TVLAND Ch. 7:30 PM 

Sat, Oct 3 Eastern Time

Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY Ch. 3:00 AM 

Roseanne —Halloween V TVLAND Ch. 11:30 AM

Halloween Crazy Travel Ch. 12:00 AM 

Halloween Crazier Travel CH. 1:00 PM 

Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise ESQTV Ch. 3:00 PM 

Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm Food Ch. 8:00 PM 

Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest Food Ch. 9:00 PM 

Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves Food Ch. 10:00 PM 

Halloween Wars —Haunted Carnival FOOD Ch. 11:00 PM 

Sun, Oct 4 Eastern Time

Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves FOOD Ch. 12:00 AM 

Halloween Wars —Haunted Carnival FOOD Ch. 2:00 AM 

Halloweentown High DISNEY Ch. 3:00 AM 

Halloween Wars —The Haunted Farm FOOD Ch. 3:00 AM 

Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL Ch. 5:00 PM 

Halloween Tricked Out TRAVEL Ch. 6:00 PM 

Halloween Wars —Infestation FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We were out tonight so set the DVR for the 4 Halloween Wars on tonight. I noticed they were from 2014 and think maybe I saw them but didn't want to take a chance not. Is Sunday's "Infestation" a new one?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Yes "Infestation" is new


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tues, Oct 6 Eastern Time

Halloween Baking Championship —Trick or Treats FOOD Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween Wars —Infestation FOOD Ch. 1:00 AM 
Outrageous: Halloween FOOD Ch. 3:00 AM 
Chopped —Extreme Halloween FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM 
Chopped —A Chopped Halloween FOOD Ch. 10:00 PM 

Wed, Oct 7 Eastern Time

Chopped —Extreme Halloween FOOD Ch. 12:00 AM 
Chopped —A Chopped Halloween FOOD Ch. 1:00 AM 
Halloween H20: 20 Years Later MAXe Ch. 2:25 PM
American Horror Story: Hotel —Checking In FX Ch. 10:00 PM 
American Horror Story: Hotel —Checking In FX Ch. 11:30 PM

Thurs, Oct 8 Eastern Time

Halloween Night Frights TRAVEL Ch. 9:00 AM 
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed TRAVEL Ch. 10:00 AM 
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 2 TRAVEL Ch. 11:00 AM 
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL Ch. 12:00 PM 
Halloween Crazy TRAVEL Ch. 1:00 PM 
Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL Ch. 2:00 PM 
The Middle — Halloween III: The Driving ABCFAM 2:30 PM


----------



## Abysome1

Thanks for the posts Wicked, good stuff! Does anyone know if HGTV still does the Halloween neighborhood decorating contest any more?


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Fri, Oct 9 EASTERN TIME

Halloween Wars —Don't Go Into the Forest FOOD Ch. 3:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Mummies vs. Werewolves FOOD Ch. 4:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Haunted Carnival FOOD Ch. 5:00 PM


Sat, Oct 10 EASTERN TIME

Halloween H20: 20 Years Later MAXe Ch. 4:40 AM 
Last Man Standing —Last Halloween Standing CMT Ch. 12:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Trick or Treats FOOD Ch. 1:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Infestation FOOD Ch. 2:00 PM 
Chopped —A Chopped Halloween FOOD Ch. 3:00 PM 
Outrageous: Halloween FOOD Ch. 5:00 PM

Sun, Oct 11 EASTERN TIME

Food Factory —Halloween FYI Ch. 12:00 PM 
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed TRAVEL Ch. 6:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Infestation FOOD Ch. 6:00 PM 
Walking Dead -First Time Again AMC Ch. 8:00 PM
Halloween Wars —Hybrid Horror FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM 
Walking Dead -First Time Again AMC Ch. 10:31PM
Halloween Baking Championship —Trick or Treats FOOD Ch. 11:00 PM


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Tues, Oct 13 EASTERN TIME

Last Man Standing —Last Halloween Standing CMT Ch. 6:30 PM 
The Middle —Halloween III: The Driving HALMRK Ch. 9:00 PM

Weds, Oct 14 EASTERN TIME

Grave Halloween SyFy 2:00 AM 

Fri, Oct 16 EASTERN TIME

New Girl —Halloween MTV Ch. 5:30 PM 
Halloween IFC Ch. 8:00 PM 

Sat, Oct 17 EASTERN TIME

Halloween IFC Ch. 1:15 AM (2 hr 30 min)
Iron Chef America —Halloween Scary Combinations FOOD Ch. 4:00 AM 
Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special (2001) VH1 Ch. 4:30 AM 
Saturday Night Live —Halloween Special (2001) VH1 Ch. 11:00 AM 
Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed TRAVEL Ch. 1:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship — Monster Mashups FOOD Ch. 1:00 PM 
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 3 TRAVEL Ch. 2:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Hybrid Horror FOOOD Ch. 2:00 PM 
America's Scariest Halloween Attractions 4 TRAVEL Ch. 3:00 PM 
Roseanne —Halloween IV TVLAND Ch. 6:30 PM 
Roseanne —Halloween V TVLAND Ch. 7:00 PM 
Nickelodeon's Ultimate Halloween Costume Party NIK Ch. 8:00 PM New
Nickelodeon's Ultimate Halloween Costume Party TVLAND Ch. 8:00 PM New


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sun, Oct 18 EASTERN TIME

Mike & Molly —Happy Halloween FX Ch. 8:00 AM 
Halloween Crazy TRAVEL Ch. 6:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Hybrid Horror FOOD Ch. 6:00 PM 
The Simpsons —Halloween of Horror FOX Ch. 8:00 PM New
Halloween Tricked Out TRAVEL CH. 9:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Grave Robber FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM New
Modern Family —Halloween USA Ch. 11:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Monster Mashups FOOD Ch. 11:00 PM 


Mon, Oct 19 EASTERN TIME

Halloween Tricked Out TRAVEL Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween Wars —Grave Robber FOOD Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Monster Mashups FOOD Ch. 2:00 AM 
Halloween AMC Ch. 9:00 AM 
Halloween II AMC Ch. 11:00 AM 
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 1:00 PM 
Halloween H20: 20 Years Later MAX Ch. 1:05 PM 
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 3:00 PM 
Halloween 6: The Curse Of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 5:00 PM 
Halloween: Resurrection AMC Ch. 7:00 PM 
Guy's Grocery Games —An Offal Halloween FOOD Ch. 8:00 PM 
Halloween AMC Ch. 9:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Field of Screams FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM New
Chopped —A Chopped Halloween FOOD Ch. 10:00 PM 
Halloween II AMC Ch. 11:00 PM


----------



## vinny186

13 Nights of Halloween started yesterday.

Night 2 – Tuesday, October 20

4:00 p.m. EST – “Corpse Bride”
6:00 p.m. EST – “Hocus Pocus”
9:00 p.m. EST – “Stitchers” (Halloween special)
12:00 a.m. EST – “Casper”


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Weds, Oct 21 EASTERN TIME

Halloween's Most Extreme TRAVEL Ch. 12:00 PM 
Halloween Crazy TRAVEL Ch. 1:00 PM 
Halloween Crazier TRAVEL Ch. 2:00 PM
Casper ABCFAM Ch. 4:00PM
The Addams Family ABCFAM Ch. 6:00PM
Addams Family Values ABCFAM Ch. 8:00PM

Thurs, Oct 22 EASTERN TIME

The Addams Family ABCFAM Ch. 3:00 PM
Addams Family Values ABCFAM Ch. 5:00PM
Halloween: The Inside Story REELZ Ch. 9:00 PM

Fri, Oct 23 EASTERN TIME

Raising Hope —Happy Halloween CMT Ch. 2:30 AM 
George Lopez —Halloween Cheer NIK Ch. 6:00 AM 
Halloween: The Inside Story FYI Ch. 8:00 AM 
Raising Hope —Happy Halloween FXX Ch. 10:00 AM 
Parks and Recreation —Halloween Surprise FXX Ch. 2:30 PM 
Halloween II AMC Ch. 7:30 PM
Sleepy Hollow ABCFAM Ch. 7:30PM New


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Sat, Oct 24 EASTERN TIME

George Lopez —Halloween Cheer NIK Ch. 2:51 AM 
ParaNorman ABCFAM Ch. 8:00 AM 
Tim Burton's Corpse Bride ABCFAM Ch. 10:00 AM
Patricia Heaton Parties —Heaton Up Halloween FOOD Ch. 11:00 AM New
Giada at Home —Halloween Goodies FOOD Ch. 11:30 AM 
Halloween IFC Ch. 11:45 AM 
The Nightmare Before Christmas ABCFAM Ch. 12:00PM
Halloween Baking Championship —Field of Screams FOOD Ch. 12:00 PM 
Halloween Wars —Grave Robber FOOD Ch. 1:00 PM 
The Addams Family ABCFAM Ch. 3:30 PM 
Addams Family Values ABCFAM Ch. 5:30 PM
Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween FOOD Ch. 8:00 PM 
Good Witch Halloween HALMRK Ch. 8:00 PM New
Chopped —Extreme Halloween FOOD Ch. 10:00 PM 
Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween FOOD Ch. 11:00 PM


----------



## RCIAG

Every horror movie airing the week of Halloween


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Mon, Oct 26 EASTERN TIME

Halloween II AMC Ch. 2:00 PM 
Key & Peele —Michael Jackson Halloween COMEDY Ch. 2:48 PM 
Halloweentown DISNEY Ch. 6:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Trick or Treats FOOD Ch. 6:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Monster Mashups FOOD Ch. 7:00 PM 
Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY Ch. 7:35 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Field of Screams FOOD Ch. 8:00 PM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Haunted House Party FOOD Ch. 9:00 PM New
The Nightmare Before Christmas ABCFAM Ch. 9:30 PM 

Tues, Oct 27 EASTERN TIME

Halloween Baking Championship —Haunted House Party FOOD Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween Baking Championship —Field of Screams FOOD Ch. 3:00 AM 
George Lopez —Halloween Cheer NIK Ch. 3:18 AM 
Key & Peele —Michael Jackson Halloween COMEDY Ch. 4:05 AM 
George Lopez —Halloween Cheer NIK Ch. 6:30 AM 
Chopped —Extreme Halloween FOOD Ch. 12:00 PM 
Last Man Standing —Last Halloween Standing ABCFAM Ch. 12:30 PM 
Barefoot Contessa —Halloween for Grownups FOOD Ch. 1:30 PM 
Halloweentown DISNEY Ch. 2:50 PM 
The Real Story of Halloween HIST Ch. 4:00 PM 
Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY Ch. 4:25 PM 
Halloweentown High DISNEY Ch. 6:00 PM 
The Nightmare Before Christmas ABCFAM Ch. 6:00 PM
Everybody Hates Chris —Everybody Hates Halloween FUSE Ch. 6:30 PM 
Return to Halloweentown DISNEY Ch. 7:35 PM 
Hocus Pocus ABCFAM Ch. 9:00 PM

Weds, Oct 28 EASTERN TIME

Everybody Hates Chris —Everybody Hates Halloween FUSE Ch. 12:30 AM 
George Lopez —Halloween Cheer NIK Ch. 4:24 AM 
Semi-Homemade Cooking With Sandra Lee —Halloween Queens FOOD Ch. 10:00 AM 
Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween FOOD Ch. 12:00 PM 
Food Factory —Halloween FYI Ch. 11:00 PM 
Food Factory —Halloween FYI Ch. 21:30 PM 
Hocus Pocus ABCFAM Ch. 6:00 PM
Halloween AMC Ch. 7:00 PM 
The Middle —Halloween VI: Tick Tock Death ABC Ch. 8:00 PM New
Halloween II AMC Ch. 9:00 PM 
Modern Family —Halloween 3: AwesomeLand ABC Ch. 9:00 PM 
American Horror Story: Hotel —Devil's Night FX Ch. 10:00 PM New
Halloween III: Season of the Witch AMC Ch. 11:00 PM
American Horror Story: Hotel —Devil's Night FX Ch. 11:09 PM


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thurs, Oct 29 EASTERN TIME 

Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 1:00 AM 
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 3:00 AM 
Halloweentown DISNEY Ch. 3:00 AM 
Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 10:00 AM 
Halloween: Resurrection AMC Ch. 12:00 PM 
The Chew —Last Minute Halloween Party! ABC Ch. 1:00 PM New
Halloween AMC Ch. 2:00 PM 
Halloween II AMC Ch. 4:00 PM 
Halloween III: Season of the Witch AMC Ch. 6:00 PM 
The Addams Family ABCFAM Ch. 7:00 PM
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown ABCw Ch. 8:00 PM 
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 8:00 PM 
Modern Family —Halloween USA Ch. 8:30 PM 
Everybody Loves Raymond —Halloween Candy TVLAND Ch. 8:48 PM 
Addams Family Values ABCFAM Ch. 9:00 PM
Key & Peele —Michael Jackson Halloween COMEDY Ch. 9:00 PM 
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 10:00 PM

Fri, Oct 30 EASTERN TIME

Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 12:00 AM 
Halloween: Resurrection AMC Ch. 2:00 AM
Halloweentown 2: Kalabar's Revenge DISNEY Ch. 3:00 AM 
George Lopez —Halloween Cheer3 NIK Ch. 3:51 AM 
Halloween AMC Ch. 4:00 AM 
Modern Marvels —Halloween Tech HIST Ch. 8:00 AM 
Halloween II AMC Ch. 10:00 AM 
Halloween III: Season of the Witch AMC Ch. 12:00 PM 
Last Man Standing —Last Halloween Standing ABCFAM Ch. 12:30 PM 
The Chew —The Chew's Halloween Spooktacular ABC Ch. 1:00 PM New
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 2:00 PM 
The Addams Family ABCFAM Ch. 2:30 PM
Chopped —A Very Piggy Halloween FOOD Ch. 2:00 PM 
The Middle —Halloween IV: The Ghost Story ABCFAM Ch. 2:00 PM 
Mike & Molly —Happy Halloween FX Ch. 2:30 PM 
Chopped —Extreme Halloween FOOD Ch. 3:00 PM 
Let's Make a Deal —Halloween Special CBS Ch. 3:00 PM New
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 4:00 PM 
Addams Family Values ABCFAM Ch. 4:30 PM
Chopped —A Chopped Halloween FOOD Ch. 5:00 PM 
Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers AMC Ch. 6:00 PM 
Hocus Pocus ABCFAM Ch. 6:30 PM 
The Facts of Life —The Halloween Show TVLAND Ch. 7:30 PM 
Halloween: Resurrection AMC Ch. 8:00 PM 
Last Man Standing —Halloween ABC Ch. 8:00 PM New
Poltergeist ABCFAM Ch. 8:30 PM
Dr. Ken —Halloween–Aversary ABC Ch.8:31 PM New
Halloween AMC Ch. 10:00 PM 
Ghost Adventures —Halloween Special -Transylvania TRAVEL Ch. 10:00 PM 
How It's Made —Halloween SCI Ch. 10:00 PM 
Family Guy —Halloween on Spooner Street TOON Ch. 10:30 PM 
Friends —The One With the Halloween Party NIK Ch.11:00 PM 
Halloween: The Inside Story REELZ Ch. 11:00 PM


----------



## dbruner

Wicked Vampyre, thanks so much for posting all of the tv offerings, it is awesome!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Two more shows to add for tonight, FRIDAY, 10/30:


HAWAII FIVE-O, "Na pilikua nui (Monsters)", CBS, 9pm. From the previews it's their Halloween episode.

GRIMM, "The Grimm Identity", NBC, 9pm. Season 5 Premier. Not sure if this will be set during Halloween but in past years they have done a nice job incorporating the holiday. One of my favorite horror tv shows that I've followed. This season Nick comes back from losing his mom and Juliette with a vengeance.


----------



## Derdnik

I know there is an updated thread for this topic but cant seem to fond it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Stochey

Derdnik said:


> I know there is an updated thread for this topic but cant seem to fond it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Its on the Horror Discussion board as a sticky


----------



## Derdnik

Thank you!!!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Great, that's what I was looking for, too!


----------



## hllwnfan

Hocus Pocus is on Freeform tonight!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Its not until October, but I can not wait for Stranger Things Season 2 !!!!! They did a great job with the trailer! 

https://youtu.be/WmI1WcFo56M


----------



## Rigormortor

I love to see Halloween movies on TV for now I watch old stuff on my vintage TV's I have 8 or so
TV's I buy and restore them. Heres a couple.


1959 RCA

















1954 Philco

















Heres a 13 inch 1985 RCA.... not very old but my son like the little TV


----------



## hllwnfan

The pic with Halloween on TV just took me away back haha love it


----------



## mommiemae

Halloween Wars will start airing reruns tonight at 6pm cst. The new episode airs tomorrow.


----------



## Matt12378

Dracula(1931) is on now on tcm.


----------



## vinny186

This would be a good thread to "sticky"


----------



## Matt12378

Frankenstein (1931) is on now 8 pm eastern time part of TCM Halloween after that it's ( bride of Frankenstein 1935) ,(The mummy 1932), (The wolf man. 1941),( Island of Lost souls) (1933),( The black cat 1934) ,(The invisible man) (1933). 
All on TCM I love these movies and always forget to record them so then I'm out of luck for Halloween not this year. anyways check these out there all great movies.


----------



## vinny186

Sunday 10/29

5:45/4:45c: Wes Craven Presents Dracula 2000 (IFC)
6/5c: Hotel Transylvania (followed by Hotel Transylvania 2) (FX)
8/7c: It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC)
9/8c: Carrie (original) (SundanceTV)
9/8c: Halloween Wars season finale (Food Network)
9/8c: Joy Ride marathon (Syfy)
9/8c: Helltown two-hour special (Destination America)

Monday, October 30
6am/5c - 5/4c: The Twilight Zone marathon (Chiller)
9am/8c: AMC FearFest all-day Halloween marathon (AMC)
6/5c: The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror marathon movie parody episodes (FXX)
7/6c: Stephen King's The Stand marathon (Chiller)
8/7c: Dancing With the Stars Halloween Episode (ABC)
9/8c: American Masters: Edgar Allen Poe: Buried Alive (PBS)
9/8c: Halloween Baking Championship finale (Food Network)
10/9c: Scorpion Halloween Episode (CBS)

5am/4c: Saw-O-Ween Saw marathon (IFC)
7:30am/6:30c: An all-day Hocus Pocus marathon (Freeform)
9am/8c: AMC FearFest all-day Halloween marathon (AMC)
11am/10c - 11/10c: A Nightmare on Elm Street marathon (Syfy)
1/12c: The Chew's Halloween Bash (ABC)
1/12c - 1am/12c: Beetlejuice marathon back-to-back airings (SundanceTV)
8/7c: TCM's Classic Horror marathon begins with 1932's The Old Dark House (TCM)
9/8c: The Babadook (Chiller)
9/8c: Terror in the Woods: Halloween Fright Night special (Destination America)


----------



## Uncle Steed

I miss this thread! Anyway, for those who don't know, you can enter keyword Halloween on the TV Guide website and it lists any shows that mention Halloween for the next couple weeks.

https://www.tvguide.com/search/listings/15/?keyword=Halloween


----------



## ZombieRaider

Every time I see this thread, I can't help but wonder where the original poster Cadaverino is? - Last Activity - 05-29-2010 10:34 PM .....Always hope for the best but wonder why they all of a sudden quit posting.....ZR


----------



## Matt12378

I have Rcn cable so I get a bunch of weird channels anyways the original Frankenstein is going to be on this Thursday on encore sus.


----------

